# Que temperatura tens dentro de casa ?



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 13:29)

Seguimento afim de relatar as temperaturas dentro de casa. Muitas vezes estamos na secção mais quente da casa devido ao computador e a consola da estação encontra-se também no quarto, logo é um forno autêntico, mas podem também relatar temperaturas de outros pontos da casa.

Aqui 28,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 13:32)

Actuais 25,1ºC em casa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2011 às 14:22)

atuais 27.1º


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2011 às 14:26)

Uns incómodos 26,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 14:26)

Sobe e bem.. 26ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2011 às 14:27)

Pelo meu estáminé estão uns fresquinhos 31.4ºC,do outro lado da parede uns 35.0ºC ,portanto só de tanga .


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 14:27)

Olha olha, eu a querer fazer este tópico este Verão e o Mário veio primeiro 

27.2ºC e 37% de HR em casa.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 14:29)

Durante o dia de hoje, no meu quarto a temperatura variou entre os 24.6ºC e os actuais 28.5ºC. Durante a noite fecho a persiana mas deixo sempre os vidros abertos, até no Inverno faço isso, só quando chove é que não o faço caso entre chuva cá para dentro.

Logo de manhã o sol bate no meu quarto, e perto das 13h-14h já não bate lá mais o sol, mas como as paredes ficam quentes o quarto fica uma sauna.


----------



## amando96 (25 Mai 2011 às 14:38)

24ºC e 43% de humidade, mas está muito nublado, quando o sol bate directamente fica horrivelmente quente.


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

No meu quarto, onde tenho o sensor, entre os 24º-25º, com boa ventilação.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Mai 2011 às 14:44)

Estou no escritório em Caxias. Desligámos o AC antes do almoço mas já estamos arrependidos. Daqui nada AC on.

Neste momento 27,7ºc - 42%Hr (a HR não é fiável)

Na rua a tempº é igual. Tem descido ligeiramente.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mai 2011 às 14:47)

28,7ºC no meu quarto. Na cozinha está ainda mais calor. 

É só esperar pelo _Verão a sério_ para ver as temps. dispararem até aos 36ºC dentro de casa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2011 às 14:50)

a temperatura esta em subida com 28.1º e 58% HR


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 14:54)

27.6in 29.2out

Aqui pela Encarnação tambem a humidade relativa acentua a sensação de calor...hoje está um dia verdadeiramente "caribenho"


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2011 às 16:22)

20.3 ºc na sala com ar condicionado ligado... persianas para baixo ( apenas umas frinchas para entrar alguma luz ) e janelas fechadas...,  nos quartos sobe e anda pelos 24/25 graus


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mai 2011 às 17:12)

Vou com 28,7ºC dentro de casa, sem ar condicionado, com um computador que aquece e bem, torna-se complicado, como já disseram, só de _tanga_ e janelas semi abertas com o estore para baixo, e de noite estore baixo e janelas _escancaradas_!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2011 às 18:16)

Dei sempre bastante importância a este factor. Não só pelo conforto próprio, como também com vista a matar a curiosidade, no que toca aos extremos que seriam possíveis, nomeadamente no meu quarto.

Desde meados de 2006, altura em que adquiri o meu primeiro sensor digital, que efectuo medições, e as registo, mentalmente, dos valores de temperatura e humidade atingidos _cá dentro_. Inclusivé houve uma época, em 2007, na qual deixava, em pleno Inverno, a janela aberta, todo o dia, e, por vezes, também à noite, apenas para ter na divisão o menor valor possível. Como é claro, o conforto era posto de lado, mas encaro como tendo sido o matar de uma curiosidade infantil. Foi desta experiência, que durou algumas semanas, que atingi um valor mínimo interior de *8,5ºC*. Decidi parar por aqui. 

Actualmente, acontece o inverso: tenho mantido uma temperatura interior geralmente superior à exterior, mesmo nos dias mais quentes, salvo, claro está, valores estupidamente elevados. Actualmente encontro-me com *26,0ºC* _inside_. O factor habituação é, também, importante, e um dos objectivos deste aquecimento precoce, é evitar que no Verão o desconforto seja maior, como já tem acontecido nos períodos estivais mais recentes, em que certas partes da casa atingem subitamente os 32ºC (no quarto nunca tive mais de 30ºC). Tenho obtido resultados positivos, uma vez que, de um sono muito pouco confortável a 23ºC passei para um sono excepcional, a 26ºC, coberto. E sim, isto deixa-me feliz.

Fora as experiências e os dias de calor/frio extremo, a temperatura média do quarto _atira-se_ para os *16-18ºC* durante o Inverno, e *25-27ºC* durante o Verão. Nos períodos equinociais, os valores situam-se entre estes intervalos.

É também importante manter os valores de humidade nos seus mínimos. No Verão não tenho de me preocupar, mas no inverno o desumidificador marca presença constante, uma vez que, sem ele, teria facilmente 80-90% de humidade do lado de dentro, o que torna o ambiente verdadeiramente desconfortável.


Nesta casa, e talvez mesmo neste prédio ou bairro, devo ser a pessoa que mais se preocupa com estes factores, mas acaba por ser gratificante poder controlar o ambiente, nem que seja dentro de uma divisão. 

[É importante referir que não utilizo nenhum equipamento de ar condicionado, se bem que, em certas alturas, mais valia.]


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

As temperaturas cá por dentro não são nem muito altas nem muito baixas, apesar de no Verão exagerar e no Inverno também no frio. As temps mais baixas que já tive interiormente rondam os 14-15ºC (na sala) e as máximas cerca de 30ºC, observadas ainda quando não tinha estação (que tive em Fevereiro). Depois liga-se o ar condicionado e fica tudo bem  Nestes dias "quentinhos" ou normais, a temperatura anda entre os 25 e os 28ºC.

Neste momento 27.8ºC e 35% HR.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2011 às 18:27)

Tratando-se destes dias de calor, tenho a sorte do interior da minha casa não aquecer muito, desde que, sempre que o calor aperte lá fora e mantenha "rigorosamente" tudo fechado, aproveitando a habitual frescura nocturna permitindo que entre até ao início da manhã, mantenho uma temperatura quase constante entre os *20* e os *23ºC*.
Já durante o Inverno inverto a situação principalmente em dias de sol e os valores costumam situar-se entre os *15* e os *18ºC*.

Entretanto estou nos *22ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 18:28)

27,0ºC !


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2011 às 18:29)

Tenho 24,7ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mai 2011 às 18:30)

Hum ... interessante, há voçês querem guerra a ver quem é o rapaz que está mais em brasa (e não é pelas raparigas), pois bem então vão ver nos próximos dias como é que é ....
Hoje tem estado mais fresco aqui mas quando o sol se mostrar logo conversamos.
Mas digo desde já que é casa com varanda, em que bate sempre o sol ... e no Verão torna-se um forno.
Até dá para aquecer o jantar ...
Chega a atingir os 36º longe do PC no Verão !!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 22:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui 28,1ºC



Agora nem com janela aberta e com o vento de NW desce, 29,2ºC


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2011 às 22:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora nem com janela aberta e com o vento de NW desce, 29,2ºC



Pelo menos ainda tens vento.

Depois do dia tórrido a temperatura aumentou para os 27,4ºC e não há vento para refrescar a casa.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 22:04)

28.0ºC em casa. 41% HR


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 22:05)

Liguei o ar condicionado por 10 minutos, a tempereratura desceu para os 22ºC.. mas sobe imediatamente para os actuais 26,4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2011 às 22:14)

dentro de casa estão ainda 28.5º com 60% HR


----------



## 1337 (25 Mai 2011 às 22:35)

tenho 26ºC e 59% humidade


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2011 às 22:36)

Ainda tenho 28.5ºC dentro de casa com 50%


----------



## lucitown (25 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

29.8! Está demais!


----------



## Ledo (25 Mai 2011 às 22:44)

Tenho 27,0ºC e 43% de humidade. Estou com a janel aberta, mas a tempreartura vai-se mantendo. No Inverno cheguei a ter menos de 14º, apesar de tarde ter boa exposição solar.


----------



## Geiras (25 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

Na parte superior da casa tenho 28.4ºC (com a janela aberta e sem AC.) Nem imagino no Verão...

Já no mesmo sítio, fiz uns testes e cheguei a ter 12ºC em casa...( no Inverno deste ano)


----------



## aikkoset (25 Mai 2011 às 22:49)

Boas!
Bom topico este! 25.2ºC dentro de casa neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 22:53)

Aqui mal se mexe, bah. 27.9ºC e 41% HR, HR igualzinha ao exterior


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

Boas, dentro de casa uns amenos 24.7ºC e 50% de humidade.  No Inverno atingi 10.5ºC. A mais alta que tive foi 39.2ºC a 26 de Julho de 2004.


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

Com o CA (corrente de ar) ligado tenho dentro de casa 28,3ºC


----------



## fsl (25 Mai 2011 às 23:01)

*27ºs e 46%.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

Pelo estáminé 28.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 23:13)

Acaba por ser um estudo interessante e que está directamente relacionado com o material de construção das nossas casas e com a orientação da mesma.

Vivo num apartamento com divisões a norte, oeste e varanda a sul. A sala, por ter varanda, acaba por ser a divisão da casa mais amena, ao passo que o meu quarto, com uma janela a norte mas e uma grande parede a oeste, acaba por ser a divisão que mais arrefece no inverno e mais aquece no verão.

E é no quarto que tenho um termómetro.
É raro registar temperaturas abaixo de 10ºC e acima de 33ºC.
Normalmente a temperatura máxima do meu quarto ocorre por volta das 2-3h da manhã. Para isso contribui a parede a oeste que aquece até ao pôr-do-sol e depois fica durante algumas horas a libertar calor. A temperatura mínima dá-se por volta do meio-dia.

Por opção não possuo qualquer sistema de aquecimento/refrigeração.
Valha-me a nortada e os cobertores. 

Isto de ter termómetro na rua e em casa acaba por dar jeito mesmo a quem não se interessa por meteorologia, mas que gosta de poupar no arrefecimento/aquecimento.
Por exemplo, no inverno, se dentro de casa estão 12ºC e na rua estão uns 16ºC (às vezes com vento de sul que antecede a chegada de uma frente), abrir as janelas todas é o suficiente para se poupar no aquecimento.
E no verão, quando a temperatura exterior é inferior à interior, toca a abrir tudo também.

---------------

Quanto a dados, este ano pela primeira vez registei 24ºC no quarto logo no final de Março. 
Abril andou  nos 24-28ºC, e agora encontra-se nos 27,0ºC (janela toda aberta).


----------



## squidward (25 Mai 2011 às 23:28)

a minha casa está virada a Sul e a Oeste, portanto leva com bastante Sol/Calor durante o dia e ainda para mais a qualidade de construção da mesma não é das melhores visto que já tem 35 anos. Durante o verão chego a ter temperaturas na ordem dos 27-29ºC, sendo que o máximo que atingiu foi no ano passado com 30.1ºC

Por agora sigo com *27.5ºC* e a máxima de hoje foi de *28.5ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (26 Mai 2011 às 00:23)

Por cá 28ºC , lá fora estão 22ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2011 às 00:44)

Hoje será mais uma noite para passar com a janela ligeiramente aberta. Importante é afirmar que nunca fecho estores, e não tenho problemas com mosquitos. 

26,3ºC e 46%, _inside_, prestes a enfiar-me debaixo dos lençóis.


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2011 às 07:16)

Tenho agora a mínima temperatura durante o dia. Persiana semi-aberta e janelas abertas, e o resultado é de uns agradáveis 24.8ºC com 55% de humidade, contra os fresquinhos (17.0ºC e 98% de lá de fora).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2011 às 16:40)

Por aqui a temperatura variou 2ºC hoje. Mínima de 25.9ºC e máxima de 27.9ºC. Neste momento 27.0ºC e 51% HR, com as janelas abertas.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2011 às 18:47)

A minha casa em Bragança tem um isolamento muito mau, se em Janeiro não acender a lareira nem os aquecedores a temperatura cai para *7ºC* ou* 8ºC*, quando respiro sai vapor visível da boca e nariz, com os aquecedores ligados consigo temperaturas da ordem dos *14ºC* a *16ºC*. A temperatura mais baixa que tive dentro de casa foi de * 5.9ºC* registada algures nas ferias de natal do ano passado, altura em que a casa esteve vazia duas semanas e sem aquecimentos, e coincidio com uns dias em que a temperatura esteve muito baixa no exterior.
Nesta altura do ano as temperaturas dentro de casa variam entre os *21ºC* e os *24ºC*, ou talvez um pouco mais nas alturas mais quentes

A minha casa em Linda-a-Velha, Oeiras tem temperaturas bem mais elevadas tanto de verão como de Inverno, no Inverno as temperaturas variam entre *14ºC* a *16ºC* e no Verão as temperaturas ultrapassam os *30ºC* nos períodos muito quentes de noites tropicais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

dentro de minha casa estão 26ºc com a Janela aberta, mais fresco do que ontem


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2011 às 21:42)

Com janela fechada, bastante abafado com 24,9ºC e 67%HR.

O mais baixo que já tive foram 7,8ºC, algures em Janeiro... A mais alta deve ter andado pelos 30ºC, lá em Julho ou Agosto do ano passado.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2011 às 22:12)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH que agradável, 16,9ºC lá fora, pena é não estar 35 km/h, tá 0 a 5, tenho as janelas todas abertas a ver se o demónio calorifico se vai embora daqui, as paredes imanam calor 

23,5ºC dentro do _room_


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2011 às 22:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> (...), tenho as janelas todas abertas a ver se o demónio calorifico se vai embora daqui, as paredes imanam calor



Aqui é a mesma coisa. Tudo aberto para entrar a fresca. 

No entanto, ainda estão 25.0ºC no quarto.


----------



## Roque (26 Mai 2011 às 23:52)

Estou com 24,5ºC 
mas este ventinho fresco, esta a saber mesmo bem.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mai 2011 às 23:54)

hehehe
Que tópico giro, no meu estão 23.8ºC


----------



## meteo (27 Mai 2011 às 11:24)

24,5 ºC dentro do quarto. Este quarto em dias quentes(que não é o caso de hoje) é mesmo


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2011 às 12:15)

Este tópico é fixe...
Por aqui 27.3ºC... mas se apertar muito, espeto-lhe com o A/C em cima...

Só na cozinha é que não há A/C e é onde faz mais falta...


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 12:23)

O dia de ontem, sem qualquer radiação directa do sol, com vento fraco de ONO e com as janelas sempre abertas, fizeram a temperatura em minha casa descesse para os actuais 23,9ºC.

E neste momento a temperatura exterior é exactamente igual à interior.
(Está na hora de fechar as janelas para conservar o ar fresco).


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 13:55)

Como já é hábito, no meu quarto a janela só se abrirá por volta das 16h, nas horas anteriores está o sol a irradiar calor cá para dentro.
Mesmo assim, tenho *24.3ºC* (máxima até agora), durante a noite ainda desceu a uma temperatura agradável de 22.9ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 14:38)

27,4ºC no quarto :P


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mai 2011 às 22:32)

27.7ºC e 46% HR na sala.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2011 às 12:28)

E pronto, basta a temperatura exterior aquecer um bocado, que a temperatura interior sobe. Estou com *27.7ºC* dentro de casa com *50%*


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2011 às 13:12)

Mesmo nestes dias assim, mas janelas fechadas. 25.8ºC e 51% HR no quarto.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 13:14)

23ºC no quarto com a janela meio aberta


----------



## meteo (30 Mai 2011 às 13:18)

24,5 ºC dentro do quarto.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jun 2011 às 19:26)

Boas, na sala tenho 24ºC e humidade a 42%.
O vento é fraco


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Jun 2011 às 19:31)

25.6ºC e 26% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2011 às 19:37)

26% de HR em casa?  Seco. 

26.5ºC e 38% HR por aqui.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2011 às 19:38)

Bem abafadito.

22,5ºC e *60%HR*.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jun 2011 às 19:42)

Actuais 25,6ºC há horas seguidas..


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 19:50)

25.8ºC e 39% de humidade.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2011 às 07:56)

Ontem a tarde, atingi os 28.6ºC dentro de casa. Com a chegada do nevoeiro, hora de deixar as janelas abertas, e a temperatura lá desceu aos agradáveis *22.0ºC* actuais.
Com estas brincadeiras de deixar a janela aberta, apanhar sol e andar de t-shirt de manhãzinha com vento moderado a forte, lá apanhei uma dor de garganta.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jun 2011 às 16:39)

21.5ºC e 54%HR no meu quarto.


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Jun 2011 às 16:43)

23.0ºC e 46%HR na sala.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2011 às 16:46)

23,8ºC actuais .


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2011 às 12:41)

Nestes dias mais frios e mesmo com o PC da webcam ligado o quarto refrescou até aos actuais 23.6ºC e 42% HR.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2011 às 13:52)

21,5ºC dentro do meu quarto.

A temperatura mais baixa desde a última semana de Março.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jun 2011 às 21:29)

Gilmet disse:


> Hoje será mais uma noite para passar com a janela ligeiramente aberta. Importante é afirmar que nunca fecho estores, e não tenho problemas com mosquitos.
> 
> 26,3ºC e 46%, _inside_, prestes a enfiar-me debaixo dos lençóis.



 Este ano primeira vez que abri a janela entrou-me logo uma melga para dentro, ainda a tentei apanhar mas a sacana fugiu. No dia a seguir acordei com uma ferradela no lado direito do pescoço ... Já vai na segunda semana a desinchar, mas ainda se nota.

Não imaginas a sorte que tens.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2011 às 18:14)

Bem, que fornalha que é a casa onde estou neste momento, no Pinhão. 

Chega aos 29-31ºC todos os dias de tarde. Há noite vai arrefecendo atingindo mesmo os 20-22ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Jun 2011 às 15:00)

Boas

No meu quarto estão 23.4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2011 às 15:01)

24,5ºC no meu quarto..


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2011 às 15:04)

Aqui na salaa 25.7ºC e 45% HR. Nada mau.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 15:07)

na minha sala 25ºC


----------



## nunessimoes (19 Jun 2011 às 15:29)

Aqui na minha W.C. estão uns meros 26.3º e de humidade uns magnificos 64%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2011 às 22:07)

Aqui no quarto tenho 26.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2011 às 22:13)

Eu tenho 28.3ºC, com a janela aberta.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Jun 2011 às 10:26)

Uma casa fresquinha:
21ºC (Sacavém)
Como fazer: nas horas de maior calor as persianas devem estar fechadas ou apenas umas frestas para entrar a luz. Fechar as portas que estão em contacto com o exterior. Fazer o isolamento das janelas e portas. À noite, antes de abrir janelas para ventilar, verificar na net a temperatura exterior. Caso ainda seja superior à interior não abrir as janelas.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2011 às 10:52)

24,7ºC pelo meu quarto..


----------



## ijv (23 Jun 2011 às 11:53)

Aqui no quarto onde tenho a EM estou com 28.1º , no meu quarto de dormir, a noite estou sempre com 28º/30º, tenho tido a janela aberta sempre dia e noite pois o calor é tanto que não aguento, com as janelas fechadas


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2011 às 13:23)

No meu quarto agora 26,4ºC tou para ver na segunda quanto tenho cá dentro


----------



## Lightning (23 Jun 2011 às 13:33)

Este fim de semana vou derreter dentro de casa, ou se não derreter perto disso vou estar.. 

Se agora tenho 27,1ºC, estando apenas 24,0ºC lá fora, então parece-me que no fim de semana vou montar uma tenda na varanda e dormir lá fora.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2011 às 20:13)

27,0ºC no meu quarto ..


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2011 às 20:57)

Na minha casa ... tenho 34ºC está fresquinho !!:


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2011 às 14:55)

A esta hora tenho:

T(casa) = 26.8C
T(ext)   = 31.7C


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2011 às 15:00)

Com este calor todo a única esperança é de persianas fechadas  Em casa, na sala 26.6ºC e 38% HR.


----------



## jorge1990 (24 Jun 2011 às 15:07)

Na sala, onde está a EM, 27.5ºC e 44%HR
Com o calor que vai estar no fim de semana, a minha casa vai ficar um "forno".  Na sala então a temperatura irá "disparar".


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2011 às 15:15)

Como já é normal, a minha casa aquece muito quando chega o calor. Vai aquecendo, e estão 26.4ºC com 44%.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2011 às 16:48)

A esta hora na minha casa:

Tcasa = 26.6C /20% HR (não indica menos que 20%)
Texterior = 32.4C/20%

Eu que não tenho ar condicionado, para manter algum fresco (possível) em casa, faço o seguinte:

1. Quando a temperatura é superior à interior, fecha-se todas as janelas e com persianas fechadas (para evitar efeito estufa).
2. Já à noite, por volta das 21h, abrir tudo quando a temperatura fica mais baixa no exterior. Mas atenção, que se dentro de casa a humidade de relativa (em especial na cozinha) estiver uns 15-20% mais acima que a %HR lá fora, abro tudo mesmo com 1C mais quente lá fora, o conforto térmico melhora, levando a humidade consigo! Basta até equalizar as %HR. Exemplo: se lá fora está 28C e 30%HR, e na cozinha tenho 27C com 45% HR, abro portas e janelas, vem logo uma lufada de ar mais seco propiciando melhor conforto. Atenção: convém termos a certeza que o sensor exterior e interior meçam a mesma temperatura (enfim, conhecer o desvio um em relação ao outro).


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2011 às 17:33)

Paulo H disse:


> A esta hora na minha casa:
> 
> Tcasa = 26.6C /20% HR (não indica menos que 20%)
> Texterior = 32.4C/20%
> ...



Acrescento mais umas medidas, bem radicais, mas no Alentejo tem que ser assim:

- Não usar o forno;
- Tomar banho de água fria (ou de água morna para os mais friorentos). Banhos de água quente são uma bomba de ar húmido e quente que fazem disparar o desconforto térmico.
- Minimizar o tempo em que aparelhos que emanam calor estão a funcionar, como a televisão ou o aspirador.

Ontem quando cheguei de Lisboa tinha a casa bem quente. Aproveitei a noite, bem fresca, abri tudo quanto era portas e janelas, e à meia noite tinha 22,5ºC, o que para o verão até é fresco. Hoje tenho todas as portadas fechadas. Neste momento 24,4ºC em casa, cerca de 37ºC na rua.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2011 às 17:41)

David sf disse:


> Acrescento mais umas medidas, bem radicais, mas no Alentejo tem que ser assim:
> 
> - Não usar o forno;
> - Tomar banho de água fria (ou de água morna para os mais friorentos). Banhos de água quente são uma bomba de ar húmido e quente que fazem disparar o desconforto térmico.
> ...





A minha mãe ainda faz mais umas medidas: da-se ao trabalho de antes de se deitar, abrir todas as portas e gavetas dos armários de cozinha. E durante o dia, mantém as portas das divisões (salas, quartos..) sempre fechadas para que não haja corrente de ar!


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2011 às 17:45)

David sf disse:


> Acrescento mais umas medidas, bem radicais, mas no Alentejo tem que ser assim:
> 
> - Não usar o forno;
> - Tomar banho de água fria (ou de água morna para os mais friorentos). Banhos de água quente são uma bomba de ar húmido e quente que fazem disparar o desconforto térmico.
> ...





A minha mãe ainda faz mais umas medidas: da-se ao trabalho de antes de se deitar, abrir todas as portas e gavetas dos armários de cozinha. E durante o dia, mantém as portas das divisões (salas, quartos..) sempre fechadas para que não haja corrente de ar!

Ainda a tento convencer de outra medida, mas ainda lhe custa acreditar: usar o mínimo possível o exaustor do fogão, pois como sabemos, o exaustor retira o ar de dentro para fora, ora, como a pressão interior diminui, faz com que entre ar na casa pelas portas! Digo-lhe que não vale a pena usar muito tempo o exaustor, poupando até energia, pois se a idéia é retirar humidade da cozinha, não se preocupe que está muito baixa, não se vai pegar às paredes! Mas pronto, ainda lhe custa acreditar, também é para extrair os cheiros dos cozinhados..


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2011 às 15:31)

Neste momento tenho: 
T interior = 28.6C
T exterior= 35.7C


----------



## sielwolf (25 Jun 2011 às 15:32)

Portimão:
Exterior: 30,1ºC
Interior: 29,3ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Jun 2011 às 15:33)

28.0ºC e 44%HR na sala.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2011 às 16:08)

28.8ºC e 39%  Recorde absoluto medido pela consola da estação  Está na altura de ligar o AC.


----------



## Fi (25 Jun 2011 às 16:44)

Neste momento, tenho 21,8ºC no andar térreo e 23,2ºC no primeiro andar. Lá fora, estão 32ºC. 

Como a casa é de pedra (e estou no litoral norte que em nada se compara ao Alentejo ou outras regiões mais quentes) e muitas divisões têm sempre as persianas fechadas (porque não são usadas) a casa acaba por nunca aquecer muito.
Obviamente, se tivermos muitos dias seguidos com temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC, a temperatura interior chega perto dos 26ºC mas é raro ultrapassar este valor.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Jun 2011 às 16:49)

27.5ºC e 32.2 na marquise.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Jun 2011 às 02:20)

29ºC no quarto, com computador e TV ligados.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2011 às 14:40)

No meu quarto Em Linda-a-Velha estão 28.2ºC neste momento


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 15:34)

Neste momento tenho:

T interior = 29.7C, 32% 
T exterior= 38.0C, 20%


----------



## ijv (26 Jun 2011 às 18:01)

Por aqui hoje a temperatura não subiu la muito. neste momento
T interior = 18.3C, 79% 
T exterior= 29.0C, 42%


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 18:17)

31,4ºC lá fora.

29,4ºC dentro de casa.

Quando lá fora tiver em 29,3ºC abro as janelas todas


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 18:20)

25.8ºC e 42% de humidade na sala... O AC está ligado..


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2011 às 18:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> 29,4ºC dentro de casa.
> 
> Quando lá fora tiver em 29,3ºC abro as janelas todas



Ora nem mais. Basta que o valor de temperatura lá fora seja 0,1ºC superior (no Inverno) ou 0,1ºC inferior (no Verão), para automaticamente proceder à abertura da janela do quarto (para fins de regularização de temperatura). 

Neste momento, *28,1ºC* _inside_, o maior valor este ano.


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Jun 2011 às 18:27)

Neste momento, 29.4ºC na sala


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 18:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> 31,4ºC lá fora.
> 
> 29,4ºC dentro de casa.
> 
> Quando lá fora tiver em 29,3ºC abro as janelas todas



Mário, se tiveres uma %HR maior dentro de casa (uma diferença de 10-15%) podes experimentar abrir logo aos 30C fora, vais sentir logo melhor conforto térmico. Às vezes não é necessário esperar que a temperatura de fora seja inferior! É uma questão de experimentares..


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 19:07)

Paulo H disse:


> Mário, se tiveres uma %HR maior dentro de casa (uma diferença de 10-15%) podes experimentar abrir logo aos 30C fora, vais sentir logo melhor conforto térmico. Às vezes não é necessário esperar que a temperatura de fora seja inferior! É uma questão de experimentares..



Desconhecia 

Mas estão as duas quase iguais de momento, 52% cá dentro e 51% lá fora.

Já as temperaturas, 29,4ºC cá dentro e 28,7ºC lá fora.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 19:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desconhecia
> 
> Mas estão as duas quase iguais de momento, 52% cá dentro e 51% lá fora.
> 
> Já as temperaturas, 29,4ºC cá dentro e 28,7ºC lá fora.



A %HR é um dos parâmetros para o cálculo do índice de conforto térmico. Digamos que quando está calor, a pele transpira menos se o ar estiver mais seco, e transpira mais se estiver mais humido, digamos que o processo natural de refrigeração do nosso corpo torna-se mais eficiente, se a superfície de ar junto à pele estiver seca. Acontece o mesmo com a roupa quando se pendura a secar, até é intuitivo! 

Exemplo: com 30C exterior e 29C interior, com %30 HR exterior e 40% interior, já se sente bem a melhoria de conforto devido à renovação do ar interior com excesso de humidade (a cozinha é o mais habitual acontecer). Claro que também vai aumentar um pouco a temperatura interior, e daí que uma pequena parte da descida da %HR se deve a isso, mas mesmo assim vale a pena (pelo menos na cozinha)! Outro dia, experimentas!


----------



## martinus (26 Jun 2011 às 20:05)

28,1 C. junto da janela aberta, e 29 C. mais para o interior do compartimento.

Esta tarde cheguei a ter 30,2 C. junto da janela. Agora está a refrescar. Ufa!


----------



## Fil (26 Jun 2011 às 21:08)

24ºC no quarto...


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jun 2011 às 21:10)

No meu quarto registo uns escaldantes 28.4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jun 2011 às 21:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Mário, se tiveres uma %HR maior dentro de casa (uma diferença de 10-15%) podes experimentar abrir logo aos 30C fora, vais sentir logo melhor conforto térmico. Às vezes não é necessário esperar que a temperatura de fora seja inferior! É uma questão de experimentares..



Lá fora estando 2ºC a mais e menos 20% de HR, sentiu-se mesmo uma lufada de ar fresco a entrar. Eu estava à espera que a temperatura fosse inferior, mas de facto não é necessário. 

Neste momento as coisas tendem a ficar mais equilibradas, 29ºC lá fora e 28.7ºC cá dentro.


----------



## DMartins (26 Jun 2011 às 21:26)

Neste momento:
29.3ª Fora
29.4º dentro

Durante a tarde, quando a máxima foi 38,5º Fora
Dentro estavam 27º (Ar condicionado portátil ligado)


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 01:33)

Ontem os extremos dentro de casa foram dos *25.9ºC* aos *30.7ºC* 

Agora, estão 26.7ºC e 48%


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2011 às 01:46)

Ainda com o AC ligado e bem estável, casa meio húmida... 25.3ºC 49% HR.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Jun 2011 às 13:14)

Neste momento, 28.6ºC e 55%HR na sala.
Às 18:25 de ontem, chegou 30.0ºC (recorde, até agora, desde que tenho a  EM).


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 17:43)

Depois de uns dias frescos, hoje com a temperatura perto da casa dos 30ºC, eis que dentro de casa neste momento, estão *29.1ºC* com *41%* de humidade.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2011 às 20:31)

Bem abafada, com 26,9ºC e 53%HE, Dew Point de 16,6ºC e Heat Indez de 27,4ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 20:33)

28,5ºC em casa


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2011 às 20:16)

Possa, não se pode estar dentro de casa. *31.0ºC* e *40%* de humidade. 
Upa, tudo para a varanda.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2011 às 20:38)

23,5ºC lá fora e 28,7ºC cá dentro mas nem se nota tendo as janelas abertas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 20:40)

29,5ºC em casa


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2011 às 21:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 29,5ºC em casa



Liga ai os aquecimentos todos rápido tens de  a fazer subir aos 41ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2011 às 01:10)

Com a humidade nos 98%, e de janelas abertas, a temperatura dentro de casa, desceu dos 31ºC para os actuais 24ºC.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2011 às 18:27)

miguel disse:


> Liga ai os aquecimentos todos rápido tens de  a fazer subir aos 41ºC





Dentro de casa registo neste momento 24.3ºC


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2011 às 19:23)

João Soares disse:


> Com a humidade nos 98%, e de janelas abertas, a temperatura dentro de casa, desceu dos 31ºC para os actuais 24ºC.



31C com 98%HR?! Isso é alguma sauna?  Talvez tenhas o sensor perto do vapor junto a algum exaustor, ou então só com um banho/duche.. 

o sensor não deve estar junto de fontes de vapor, senão a %HR sobe por aí a cima!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2011 às 18:36)

28,4ºC cá dentro e lá fora


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2011 às 18:42)

Paulo H disse:


> 31C com 98%HR?! Isso é alguma sauna?  Talvez tenhas o sensor perto do vapor junto a algum exaustor, ou então só com um banho/duche..
> 
> o sensor não deve estar junto de fontes de vapor, senão a %HR sobe por aí a cima!



Penso que o nosso colega se referia à humidade lá fora


----------



## amando96 (9 Ago 2011 às 19:41)

miguel disse:


> Liga ai os aquecimentos todos rápido tens de  a fazer subir aos 41ºC





Eu tenho 29.3 e 60% de humidade, muito desconfortável... adormecer então nem se fala pois a noite não baixa dos 27


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 19:42)

29º


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2011 às 21:23)

amando96 disse:


> Eu tenho 29.3 e 60% de humidade, muito desconfortável... adormecer então nem se fala pois a noite não baixa dos 27



O melhor é mesmo um duche de água fresca e ir logo para a cama tentar adormecer antes do corpo aquecer muito eheh.

No outro dia deitei-me com a temperatura a rondar os 28ºC, janela aberta e acordei de manhã com a mesma temperatura interior...diria que a janela aberta não faz grande diferença


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2011 às 21:53)

*Temperatura: 23,5ºC*
*Humidade: 59%*

Neste momento ainda não me posso queixar da temperatura por aqui.

Dificilmente tenho noites tropicais e com isso a casa arrefece durante a noite. Como é óbvio, com o prolongar do calor a situação começa a ser diferente...
Esta noite que passou a *temperatura mínima* registada foi de *9,9ºC* - foi excelente para manter a casa fresca!


----------



## amando96 (10 Ago 2011 às 00:11)

agora 28.8ºC e 59% HR, na rua estão 25ºC, vou ver se trago algum ar mais fresco para dentro, a dificuldade de adormecer não é só do calor, os constante BZZZ BZZZ dos mosquitos também irritam, moro perto de uma ribeira com água o ano todo, e agora tem muitas zonas de água parada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 00:17)

Tudo fechado e na sala 25.4ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Ago 2011 às 00:23)

dentro dos quartos estão os AC a garantir que não passa dos 25. o resto da casa está nos 26.2c.


----------



## alex vieria (10 Ago 2011 às 01:15)

Boa noite desde a Ilha da Madeira a temperatura dentro de casa é de 25,6ºC com 71% neste preciso momento, mas nesta semana os intervalos vai com máx 26ºC e mín 24,7ºC, custa imenso adormecer, por isso prefiro o inverno em pleno que os intervalos variam nos 18,8ºC e 20,0ºC não se esqueçam que moro na Ilha da Madeira que o tempo no inverno é mais ameno.


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2011 às 01:26)

A maior parte dos posts levam smiles do género .

No inverno será tudo a meter 



Amanha reporto temperaturas agora não posso


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Ago 2011 às 21:44)

Em casa com a ventoinha ligada - 29,4ºC


----------



## Paulo H (10 Ago 2011 às 23:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Em casa com a ventoinha ligada - 29,4ºC



Sem a ventoinha ligada não estaria mais quente, talvez estivesse menos 1 décima de grau! Claro, com menos conforto térmico. Os motores eléctricos em geral, dissipam sob a forma de calor, 5% da energia que consomem! Assim, se tiveres um ventilador de 500W irá dissipar à volta de 5% de energia sob a forma de calor, ou seja uns 25W equivalentes a uma resistência térmica.

Um frigorífico na cozinha com 1500W de potência irá dissipar em calor o equivalente a uma resistência de 75W.

Ps: Do ponto de vista termodinâmico, nenhuma máquina converte integralmente energia em trabalho, existe sempre uma parcela de "ineficiência" traduzida em calor!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2011 às 23:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Sem a ventoinha ligada não estaria mais quente, talvez estivesse menos 1 décima de grau! Claro, com menos conforto térmico. Os motores eléctricos em geral, dissipam sob a forma de calor, 5% da energia que consomem! Assim, se tiveres um ventilador de 500W irá dissipar à volta de 5% de energia sob a forma de calor, ou seja uns 25W equivalentes a uma resistência térmica.
> 
> Um frigorífico na cozinha com 1500W de potência irá dissipar em calor o equivalente a uma resistência de 75W.
> 
> Ps: Do ponto de vista termodinâmico, nenhuma máquina integralmente energia em trabalho, existe sempre uma parcela de "ineficiência" traduzida em calor!



É isso mesmo ..

28,1ºC no quarto..Forno


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2011 às 23:54)

Já pelas habitações mais velhinhas do interior, já ca cantam 33ºC 

Fornalha mesmo com janelas abertas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

Na sala 26.3ºC e janela fechada .


----------



## Paulo H (11 Ago 2011 às 01:04)

Na minha cozinha estão 28.5C.

No sensor exterior da janela (varanda), a 10cm da parede, estão 28.8C.

Ou seja na minha casa, está praticamente igual a temperatura interior e exterior (junto à parede), sem brisa alguma! Ambas %HR marcam 20%, pois não medem valores inferiores.


----------



## Geiras (11 Ago 2011 às 01:08)

Agora já bem mais fresco, 27.5ºC.


----------



## amando96 (11 Ago 2011 às 01:54)

Geiras disse:


> A maior parte dos posts levam smiles do género .
> 
> No inverno será tudo a meter
> 
> ...



Prefiro o quarto mais frio do quente, posso sempre por um cobertor extra 

por agora 26ºC, na rua 22ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2011 às 16:17)

Temp. interior recorde registada pela minha EM no quarto, 30.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 16:26)

Faltam 0,5ºC para estar no quarto 30ºC...

29,5ºC actuais


----------



## zejorge (11 Ago 2011 às 16:30)

Boa tarde

Aqui onde tenho o PC e a consola, muito perto de uma janela estou com 27,4º.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 17:22)

30,1ºC aqui no quarto


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Ago 2011 às 17:29)

29,6ºC no res do chão.
no 1º andar deve estar muito mais


----------



## F_R (11 Ago 2011 às 19:35)

30.7ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2011 às 19:37)

Agora janelas todas abertas e nortada a circular 

24,8ºC cá dentro e 20,9ºC lá fora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 21:32)

30,4ºc


----------



## hurricane (20 Ago 2011 às 21:39)

28ºC dentro de casa e 31,2 la fora


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2011 às 21:56)

Quase um novo recorde desta estação aqui dentro  29.4ºC e 33% HR na sala.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Set 2011 às 21:58)

Temperatura natural no quarto de 25.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2011 às 22:09)

27,8ºC mas já tive quase 30ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Set 2011 às 22:15)

28,2ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2011 às 22:40)

Agora até subiu  29.5ºC e 34% HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2011 às 17:46)

Tenho estado a fazer corrente de ar, pois estava quase com 29ºC.

Neste momento 27,9ºC, tou tão farto do verão


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2011 às 17:59)

Também estou a ficar seriamente farto do verão, com o AC ligado mesmo assim 27.8ºC e 41% HR em casa..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Set 2011 às 18:01)

28,1ºC nos res do chão
no 1º andar deve estar muito mais


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2011 às 19:24)

Quando me fui deitar, perto das 3h30, a temperatura dentro do meu quarto rondava os 27ºC. Felizmente, de manhã com o nevoeiro e a humidade elevada, a temperatura dentro do quarto desceu até aos 22ºC.
De vez em quando, sabe bem um AC Natural.


----------



## meko60 (16 Set 2011 às 12:14)

Bom dia a todos.

Graças a uma corrente de ar natural de sentido Este\Oeste,tenho no corredor 25,7ºC.Está-se confortável,a HR é de 57%.


----------



## martinus (18 Set 2011 às 01:32)

Com tudo fechadinho, tenho 25 C. A temperatura lá fora deve andar pelos 14 C. com uma brisinha fresca a circular.

Já li mais de que uma vez que 25 C. é a temperatura ideal para o corpo humano e, de facto, estou a sentir um certo conforto térmico. Mas quer-me parecer que este Verão caseiro não vai durar muitos mais dias, especialmente durante a noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 01:48)

A temperatura aqui é tão variável que mal dá para reportar quando o AC está ligado. 








Mas agora, 28.3ºC e 46% HR na sala.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 17:51)

É que vai um Agosto hein ? 29,5ºC dentro de casa e 25,7ºC lá fora


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2011 às 18:03)

No meu quarto, estão *28.6ºC* e *43%*, enquanto lá fora estão 29.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2011 às 01:39)

27,1ºC e com muita lenha na garagem à espera de ser queimada.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2011 às 01:55)

Com as janelas abertas agora tenho 28.3ºC e 43% HR, impressionante que assim que se desliga o AC, a temp. dispara.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2011 às 13:36)

Ontem à noite tinha 28,7ºC no meu quarto. Entretanto já consegui que a temperatura descesse até aos actuais 26,5ºC.

Desde fins de Março a temperatura (sem aquecedores/ar condicionado) variou entre os 23,9ºC e os 29,5ºC.
Excepção para alguns dias a meio de Junho em que esteve pontualmente nos 21,5ºC.


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2011 às 23:57)

Lousano disse:


> 27,1ºC e com muita lenha na garagem à espera de ser queimada.



Nada de por engano por a lenha já a queimar,por ser Outubro. 
No quarto tenho a janela aberta,e por isso está agradável.25,5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Epá...eu sigo com uns insuportáveis 22,9ºC e 61% de humidade

Sem janelas abertas!


----------



## meteo (4 Out 2011 às 00:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá...eu sigo com uns insuportáveis 22,9ºC e 61% de humidade
> 
> Sem janelas abertas!



Insuportaveis? 
No meu quarto se em dias de 30ºC sem vento como hoje,não fechasse as persianas de dia,e de noite não abrisse a janela agora tinha perto dos 30ºC no quarto! 
É o que dá ter o quarto virado a Sul,numa rua onde nunca há vento(excepto em dias de vento Sul forte)...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2011 às 23:05)

Ora hoje sigo com uns "insuportáveis" *22,5ºC*!
É _muita_ calor...
E continuo com as janelas fechadas!


----------



## meteo (4 Out 2011 às 23:59)

O meu quarto está nos 26ºC..NA barreira de se tornar desagradável..
Abrir a janela que estando lá fora por volta dos 24ºC,pode ser que arrefeça um pouquinho... 
Que dias/noites incriveis seriam estes/estas,em Agosto. Em Outubro são praticamente históricos...


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 19:42)

27.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2011 às 19:51)

26,0ºC, com as janelas todas abertas é tão bom quando o sol se vai embora


----------



## amando96 (5 Out 2011 às 19:57)

Dentro  25.3ºC
Rua  25.6ºC

Dentro de casa já não baixa dos 24ºC há tanto tempo...


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2011 às 00:44)

26,5ºC dentro do quarto...


----------



## meteo (8 Out 2011 às 13:18)

26,0 ºC no quarto...Nem com o dia de Ontem mais fresco,arrefeçeu significativamente..


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2011 às 11:12)

Com estes dias mais frescos a temperatura dentro do meu quarto também desceu. Apenas costumo dormir com a persiana semi-fechada e a janela aberta. A temperatura desceu até aos *20.6ºC*, e agora, vou com *22.6ºC*.


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Out 2011 às 11:10)

Aqui dentro de casa faz 21c,  mais no inverno a coisa fica feia rsrs, lembro de dias em janeiro que no meu quarto com aquecedor ligado ficava 17 c 18c na cozinha de madrugada quando chegava a -10c, ficava 4c 2c e as janelas ficavao todas congeladas por dentro...  Melhor que na siberia aonde dentro de casa deve ficar -10c rsrsrs


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2011 às 20:15)

Estou com 21.7ºC e 59% HR em casa  Os dias mais frios e chuvosos já arrefeceram as casas,e  prometem continuar a arrefecer.


----------



## Geiras (28 Out 2011 às 20:33)

19ºC


----------



## meteo (28 Out 2011 às 21:16)

Quarto a 23ºC... Abaixo dos 20ºC,só no Inverno.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2011 às 21:19)

22ºC por aqui, humidade nos 47%.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2011 às 21:20)

A janela do quarto, esquecida aberta durante o dia de hoje, e 18,0ºC no interior. Uma frescura. Acção semelhante em pleno Inverno, e já iria com 9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2011 às 21:45)

aqui em casa 20ºC no interior, mas à custa do aquecimento que já "queima" desde domingo passado....


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2011 às 01:06)

Com *6,5ºC* lá fora, o espaço onde me encontro (sala do PC no rés-do-chão) está com uma *temperatura de 16,8ºC e 65% de Hr*.
Mas no andar superior tinha ontem, pelas 11h da manhã, uns singelos 13,5ºC (numa divisão ainda sem mobiliário - futura cozinha - apenas com azulejo nas paredes) e junto à janela.

Ainda é o Outono...esperemos pelo inverno para ver até onde poderá ir.
Aqui há uns bons anos, em casa dos meus pais, tinha no meu quarto um "*tórridos*" 5ºC.


----------



## LMCG (29 Out 2011 às 01:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Com *6,5ºC* lá fora, o espaço onde me encontro (sala do PC no rés-do-chão) está com uma *temperatura de 16,8ºC e 65% de Hr*.
> Mas no andar superior tinha ontem, pelas 11h da manhã, uns singelos 13,5ºC (numa divisão ainda sem mobiliário - futura cozinha - apenas com azulejo nas paredes) e junto à janela.
> 
> Ainda é o Outono...esperemos pelo inverno para ver até onde poderá ir.
> Aqui há uns bons anos, em casa dos meus pais, tinha no meu quarto um "*tórridos*" 5ºC.



Boa noite,

Aqui pelos Açores tenho as 2 janelas da cozinha sempre abertas dia e noite desde há 6 meses (têm rede mosquiteira) e mesmo assim tenho neste momento 21,8ºC 81% em casa contra os 18,0ºC 96% da rua.
O mínimo de temperatura dentro de casa ocorre por volta do meses de Fevereiro-Março, quando a temperatura da água do mar ronda os 16ºC, se bem me lembro já tive uns gélidos 12ºC dentro de casa.
No verão é que sofremos um pouco por causa da humidade altíssima, este Agosto tivemos o mar a 25ºC e várias semanas com temperaturas na rua a rondar os 28ºC de dia e 25ºC de noite... e em casa igual ou pior!

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2011 às 17:54)

Em casa uns belos 21ºC e lá fora 12,2ºC.

Humidade nos 52% cá dento e 81% lá fora.


----------



## amando96 (22 Nov 2011 às 17:58)

Dentro: 15.8ºC 85% humidade
Fora: 9.6ºC 97% humidade

Lareira ainda não foi acesa...


----------



## Brunomc (22 Nov 2011 às 21:18)

16.4¤C no meu quarto :S


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2012 às 13:22)

14,8ºC no quarto, mínimo hoje de 14,4ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 13:26)

Neste momento:
8,4ºC no quarto (1ºandar) 
14,1ºC na sala (rés-do-chão)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2012 às 13:26)

acho este topico curioso e engraçado!!!
na minha nova casa hoje de manha no meu quarto marcavam um gelidos 9ºc

na casa dos meus pais a temperatura mais baixa no meu quarto foi de 10ºc em janeiro de 2009 quando nevou aqui pelo litoral


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 13:27)

Quarto a 11,8ºC (virado a norte).
Na sala, virada a sul, 15,1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2012 às 13:32)

12.8ºC no quarto virado a Sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2012 às 13:34)

17,3ºC no meu quarto, virado a Norte


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2012 às 13:45)

20,0ºC, agora, no meu quarto.


.


----------



## amando96 (4 Fev 2012 às 13:49)

10.8ºC de momento, estavam 9.8ºC de manhã


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2012 às 13:56)

Por aqui, dentro de casa, uns agradáveis *18.8 ºc* 

lá fora *6.7 ºc* actuais e com bastante vento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2012 às 14:05)

No meu quarto virado a norte uns quentes 11.6ºC. Está mais quente numa casa de um brigantino do que numa casa de um algarvio. 

Temos aqui pessoal a fazer batota, desliguem lá o aquecimento para nós vermos se têem 17.5ºC ou mesmo 20ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2012 às 14:07)

Cerca de 3 a 4º C dentro de casa ...

Não não me enganei ....


----------



## Trapalhadas (4 Fev 2012 às 14:11)

Eu estabilizei nos 13ºC no quarto, virado a norte, 15ºC na cozinha virada a sul.

Lá por fora apesar de estarem 9,5ºC o vento sopra moderado, causando bastante desconforto


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2012 às 14:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No meu quarto virado a norte uns quentes 11.6ºC. Está mais quente numa casa de um brigantino do que numa casa de um algarvio.
> 
> Temos aqui pessoal a fazer batota, desliguem lá o aquecimento para nós vermos se têem 17.5ºC ou mesmo 20ºC.



Estes dias são excelentes, nem é necessário ligar o aquecimento durante o dia. O valor de 20,0ºC é mesmo sem aquecimento ligado, mas com bastante sol e um bom isolamento das janelas. Os piores dias são os de neve ou de nevoeiro, nessas situações é que tenho de ligar o aquecimento mesmo de dia, se quiser ter algum conforto em casa.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2012 às 15:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No meu quarto virado a norte uns quentes 11.6ºC. Está mais quente numa casa de um brigantino do que numa casa de um algarvio.
> 
> Temos aqui pessoal a fazer batota, desliguem lá o aquecimento para nós vermos se têem 17.5ºC ou mesmo 20ºC.



Nesta casa nem é preciso ligar o aquecimento central, pois a casa recebe sol o dia todo..Estão 17ºC sem aquecimento.


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2012 às 15:08)

Aqui no quarto virado a Sul tenho 19ºC, sem aquecimento ligado. Apanhar com sol 4 ou 5 horas,e estar virado para uma rua quentinha,dá nisto.
Pior é no Verão


----------



## meteo (8 Fev 2012 às 18:10)

19,9 ºC no quarto. Mínima de 19,4 ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2012 às 18:17)

18,5º nos quartos e 22º sala

E já agora não é por nada , mas como é conseguem estar em casa com 10-12º?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Fev 2012 às 23:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> 18,5º nos quartos e 22º sala
> 
> e já agora não é por nada , mas como é conseguem estar em casa com 10-12º?




questão de adaptar, aqui, infelizmente, é comum ter temperaturas próximas de 0 ou negativas dentro de casa nas ondas de frio forte e comumente fica entre 8/13°c boa parte do inverno, pouquíssimas casas tem calefação, por questões de $$ e cultural.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Mai 2012 às 20:41)

26,7ºC no meu quarto


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2012 às 20:42)

22.7ºC no quarto.


----------



## Microburst (13 Mai 2012 às 21:08)

26,8ºC no meu quarto nesta altura.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2012 às 21:21)

27,3ºC na sala.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (29 Mai 2012 às 15:36)

Olá amigos, dentro de mia casa 27ºc....

En Huelva hoje tenemos 32ºc do maxima,
jornadas atras, 31º/34ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2012 às 22:30)

26,4ºC, que forno


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jun 2012 às 07:56)

Hoje tenho uns agradáveis 20.5ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2012 às 13:40)

No meu quarto voltado a sul a temperatura ronda sempre os 25/26ºC


----------



## irpsit (10 Jun 2012 às 14:23)

Na Islândia onde vivo tenho 24ºC no verão, e 20ºC no inverno, com aquecimento central sempre ligado (em qualquer parte da casa).

Quando vivia na Áustria, o aquecimento era mais caro no inverno tinha a casa a 17-21ºC.

No Porto na casa dos meus pais tenho neste momento 23ºC na sala a sul, 18ºC a norte. No inverno chega aos 15ºC se não ligo o aquecimento.

Quando vivia em Braga chegava a ter 11ºC no quarto se não ligasse o aquecimento. As casas em Portugal são muito fracas a nível de isolamento térmico.

Para mim o conforto é 22ºC, e para dormir talvez uns 19ºC. Abaixo de 17ºC é frio. Acima de 26ºC é quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2012 às 22:39)

28,8ºC de janela aberta desde as 19h.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jul 2012 às 22:42)

Neste momento 29C e 32C lá fora.. Que tormento, nem uma folha mexe e as varandas estão quentes!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2012 às 22:45)

31,0ºC no quarto e... 34,6ºC lá fora!


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2012 às 23:48)

30.8ºC, mas de tarde tinha 32.3ºC no quarto.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 18:15)

29,4ºC janela sempre aberta, está uma ventania descomunal de NW mas não é nada fresca


----------



## ijv (18 Jul 2012 às 18:20)

Neste momento tenho dentro de casa 32ºC com as janelas todas abertas. No quarto de dormir durante a noite tenho tido a volta dos 30ºC durmo de janelas completamente abertas


----------



## raposo_744 (18 Jul 2012 às 19:08)

aqui na aldeia já passei pelos 32º(só o ar condicionado alivia este calor)

paredes em pedra são um forno

em contrapartida os quartos são super frescos


----------



## amando96 (20 Ago 2012 às 12:53)

31ºC 

Nem vale a pena ligar o ar condicionado porque me arrependo logo ao ver a conta da electricidade


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2012 às 14:07)

24,2ºc


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 14:29)

Aproximadamente 25ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Ago 2012 às 14:35)

Agora tenho 24C, fora 27.7C
A casa está bem isolada, por vezes tenho diferenças de 15C


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

Por aqui  *24ºC*


----------



## Sheisak (21 Ago 2012 às 23:23)

21 en casa e 19 fora. 
En Galicia.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Ago 2012 às 00:03)

Neste momento 28.5ºC


----------



## amando96 (22 Ago 2012 às 16:29)

Quase 33ºC...


----------



## ijv (22 Ago 2012 às 21:10)

Neste momento tenho 30º/31º dentro do meu quarto


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2012 às 09:18)

Neste momento *22.6ºC* com janelas abertas


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2012 às 09:23)

Depois duma noite com janelas abertas e mínima perto dos 14ºC, tenho uma horrível temperatura de 23,8ºC!


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 10:21)

Boas, por aqui *21ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2012 às 12:20)

24,3ºc


----------



## Lousano (6 Set 2012 às 00:22)

27,8ºC com todas as portas e janelas abertas desde o anoitecer.

O valor máximo este ano.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2012 às 12:39)

Neste momento 23,5ºC dentro de casa


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2012 às 12:51)

28,6ºC dentro do quarto e já dura dentro dos 28 e 29ºC faz um bom tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2012 às 13:26)

27,8ºC, um inferno há 364 dias


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2012 às 13:34)

Eu andava por cá em testes e este tópico vem a calhar também.

Cá fica a evolução da temperatura dentro do meu quarto desde a 1:02 até ás 13:02.






Clicar para ver maior.


Cumps


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2012 às 22:33)

28,0ºC com porta e janela abertas


----------



## iceworld (15 Set 2012 às 23:16)

Estava a 27.6 e baixou agora com a janela aberta para 27.1. Um forno.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2012 às 13:34)

Temperatura de verão, 26,4ºC de momento um pouco influenciada pelo facto de ter o desumidificador ligado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2012 às 20:05)

No meu quarto estão *23,6ºC*,nada mau


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2012 às 07:06)

Por agora 20ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2012 às 13:22)

Esta noite, dentro do meu quarto registei 13.2ºC. Agora estão uns "frios" 15ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Nov 2012 às 13:31)

18ºC na sala


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2012 às 14:01)

19,4ºC, muito agradável .


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2012 às 14:17)

18.5 º em toda a casa dia e noite!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 19:22)

19,5º


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

Na minha casa em Bragança com o aquecedor desligado e sem a lareira da casa acesa a temperatura desce facilmente para valores da ordem dos *12ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2012 às 20:10)

Está noite, o quarto ainda ficou mais frio que nas noites anteriores. Tive minima de 11.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2012 às 15:33)

Mínimo aqui foi 15,6ºC.

Agora 17,2ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 17:58)

No meu quarto estão 15,5ºC


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2012 às 18:14)

As casas são quentes aqui. Raramente se liga o aquecimento. Já de verão... 

Neste momento 18ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2012 às 19:19)

19,2ºC.

Janelas a escorrem água, desumidificador ligado desde manhã mas mesmo assim 75%.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 20:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> 19,2ºC.
> 
> Janelas a escorrem água, desumidificador ligado desde manhã mas mesmo assim 75%.





_*Neste momento, na sala de estar*_:

Temperatura: 17.5ºC 
Humidade Relativa: 65%
Um pouco fresco, mas até se está bem agora

_*Desde que vivo nesta casa (10 de Abril 2012)*_:

Temperatura mais baixa: 13.4ºC (3 Dezembro - 6:41h)
Temperatura mais alta: ND (registei 35.3ºC, mas nesse momento a consola encontrava-se "encostada" á saída de calor do meu portátil)

Valor mais alto de humidade relativa: 90%  (3 Dezembro - 15:33h)
Valor mais baixo de humidade relativa: ND (registei 24%, mas nesse momento a consola encontrava-se "encostada" á saída de calor do meu portátil)

Boa noite


----------



## martinus (8 Dez 2012 às 20:34)

16,5 C. neste momento. O mínimo registado neste Outono foi de 13.8 C. numa manhã de Dezembro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Dez 2012 às 20:36)

20ºC na sala, com o aquecimento desligado.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Dez 2012 às 21:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> 20ºC na sala, com o aquecimento desligado.



10ºC no quarto, com aquecimento ligado...


----------



## NBiscaia (8 Dez 2012 às 21:12)

Pedro disse:


> 10ºC no quarto, com aquecimento ligado...



No Carnaval de 2010 marcava -1 dentro do quarto sem aquecimento ligado, agora estão 10º sem aquecimento....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Dez 2012 às 21:19)

18,6ºC na sala com aquecimento ligado


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2012 às 21:28)

17,6ºC no quarto com aquecimento ligado há pouco tempo.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2012 às 22:06)

18,0ºC no quarto, neste momento. Bastante ameno, comparado com outros dias.

O desumidificador esteve ligado durante algumas horas. Ainda assim, 73%. Na noite passada atingi os 81%.


----------



## amando96 (8 Dez 2012 às 22:09)

16.8ºC sem aquecimento

As mínimas rondam os 11ºC-12ºC nos dias mais frios


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2012 às 22:19)

NBiscaia disse:


> No Carnaval de 2010 marcava -1 dentro do quarto sem aquecimento ligado, agora estão 10º sem aquecimento....





Já agora: Sameiro, mas de onde?


Eu tenho neste momento 15,2ºC na sala do computador - onde estou agora - no rés-do-chão (não tem aquecimento).
No piso superior estão cerca de 16ºC com a salamandra ligada.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 22:23)

No meu quarto estão *17ºC*, sem qualquer aquecimento ligado.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2012 às 22:29)

Boas.
Aqui pelo Alentejo, registo neste momento 25.9ºc na cozinha, sendo que tenho uma lareira a queimar bem na sala, e uma salamandra na cozinha. Pelos quartos deverão estar uns 18ºc. Agradável.
No concelho do seixal, onde vivo, registei uma mínima de 14ºc no Inverno passado, e uma máxima de 28ºc durante o verão.


----------



## amando96 (8 Dez 2012 às 22:51)

No Verão cheguei a ter 30ºC de noite


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2012 às 23:37)

amando96 disse:


> No Verão cheguei a ter 30ºC de noite



Igualmente, as mínimas quentes por cá fazem dessas coisas. Agora estou com 20,4ºC no quarto com o aquecimento ligado.


----------



## NBiscaia (9 Dez 2012 às 14:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já agora: Sameiro, mas de onde?
> 
> 
> Eu tenho neste momento 15,2ºC na sala do computador - onde estou agora - no rés-do-chão (não tem aquecimento).
> No piso superior estão cerca de 16ºC com a salamandra ligada.



Sameiro Manteigas Serra da Estrela...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 18:12)

*19,7ºC* ( no meu quarto).


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2012 às 18:57)

Bonito


----------



## Telmo Correia (24 Dez 2012 às 13:28)

16,4ºC sem aquecimento ligado


----------



## rbsmr (24 Dez 2012 às 16:12)

19 C com aquecimento ligado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2012 às 16:27)

*20.8ºC* e manga curta!  Lá fora 11.9ºC!

Lenha na caldeira!!! É noite de Natal!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2012 às 16:49)

19,0ºC no quarto sem qualquer aquecimento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Dez 2012 às 16:52)

19,1ºC na sala com aquecimento


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2012 às 18:04)

Boas pessoal.
25.8ºc pela cozinha e sala com a lareira e salamandra a bombar em grande.. 
Nos quartos 19ºc.
Boas festas a todos.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Dez 2012 às 23:17)

Parece que o típico calor humano da noite de Consoada sobe realmente a temperatura (pelo menos dentro de casa) 

Na sala de jantar, uns quentinhos 20.5ºC e 62% de RH  (sem aquecimento) 

Boa Natal


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2012 às 23:31)

Sanxito disse:


> 25.8ºc pela cozinha e sala com a lareira e salamandra a bombar em grande..



Que forno .

Por aqui 21,2ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (25 Dez 2012 às 13:25)

16°C sem aquecimento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2012 às 11:24)

13.0ºC sem aquecimento


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Esta noite e o dia de ontem bem frios proporcionaram me uma bela temperatura no quarto: 14,7ºC.


----------



## joocean (23 Jan 2013 às 14:04)

Hoje 16.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2013 às 00:08)

A minha casa deve ser a que tem a pior temperatura, neste momento e apesar do aquecedor ligado no mínimo registo dentro do meu quarto uns fantásticos 13.3ºC. 

O que me safa são os lençóis térmicos, os dois cobertores e dois edredons...


----------



## rbsmr (7 Fev 2013 às 18:38)

15 C (em Torres Vedras) Hora de ligar o aquecimento! 
Lá fora estão 10 C mas o Wind chill dá 7' C


----------



## blade (29 Jun 2013 às 11:38)

Tenho várias temperaturas dentro de casa 

De inverno a média é de 12-14ºc as vezes vai aos abaixo dos 10ºc até congela os ossos  

Neste momento é entre 28ºc na parte de baixo e 32ºc em cima, 30 no quarto
 Ainda estou de casaco a ver se com as próximas temperaturas ver se dá para tirar  não é fake estou mesmo


----------



## supercell (29 Jun 2013 às 11:53)

26º C dentro de casa....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jun 2013 às 11:53)

26,6ºc


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2013 às 12:13)

29.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2013 às 12:30)

Com 25.4ºC e tudo fechado,não está mau .


----------



## Azor (29 Jun 2013 às 12:36)

Em casa tenho 17 º C, lá fora está 20 º C


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2013 às 13:30)

26,5ºC dentro do quarto


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2013 às 13:30)

28,4ºC, lá fora 29,8ºC


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jun 2013 às 15:18)

26.9C no quarto, 33.4C fora da casa


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jun 2013 às 16:04)

Lentamente por aqui as temperaturas vão subindo no interior.
Nos rés do chão, virado a NE, tenho 24,0ºC e 49% de humidade relativa.

Ainda se vai suportando isto porque as noites tem sido agradáveis, mas se continuar assim pela próxima semana, certamente as noites serão de pouco sono...


----------



## Lightning (29 Jun 2013 às 16:12)

31,6ºC dentro de casa. O que já é normal.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2013 às 18:50)

28.2ºC no quarto


----------



## overcast (29 Jun 2013 às 21:40)

23ºC no quarto..

Devo muito às palmeiras que fazem sombra!


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jun 2013 às 21:50)

30º um autêntico forno! Acho que vou viver para o congelador.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2013 às 02:33)

*28,9ºC* actuais, no meu quarto, com 32% de humidade.

Será mais uma noite de prazer, dormir nesta tropicalidade, sem qualquer lençol ou cobertura, e de janela completamente aberta.

Se tudo correr bem, amanhã atinjo a marca dos 30ºC interiores.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jun 2013 às 02:39)

31,7ºC em casa...


----------



## Geiras (30 Jun 2013 às 02:52)

Sigo com 26,6ºC, mas sem janelas no quarto... que eu tirei-as ao início da noite para entrar mais ar fresco.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2013 às 09:55)

Um divã no jardim ou na varanda fazia toda a diferença...

Por cá *24,4ºC*. Lentamente a subir...
Talvez amanhã ou na 3ª possa descer um pouco, com o arrefecimento esperado.


----------



## blade (30 Jun 2013 às 14:28)

Tenho +- 33ºc abri a janela


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2013 às 16:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Se tudo correr bem, amanhã atinjo a marca dos 30ºC interiores.



Cá está.

Finalmente, após dias de janelas completamente abertas, e Sol a bater, firme, nas paredes, atinjo *30,0ºC* interiores. 

Uma experiência interessantíssima.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2013 às 20:04)

30.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2013 às 00:13)

A amplitude térmica do meu quarto em Bragança é muito elevada no Inverno cai por vezes abaixo dos 9ºC, agora está nuns agradáveis 24.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2013 às 00:18)

No meu quarto estão uns amenos 22,0ºC.
Agradecimento especial á  nortada de ontem.


----------



## overcast (2 Jul 2013 às 08:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> No meu quarto estão uns amenos 22,0ºC.
> Agradecimento especial á  nortada de ontem.



Por aqui estão 23ºC. Vivemos numa zona com um clima muito agradável dentro de casa! 

Já agora os meus extremos(sem incluir o aumento da temperatura com o aquecimento no Inverno):

Inverno(2013): Entre os 18ºC e os 15ºC
Primavera(2013): Entre os 16ºC e os 19ºC
Verão(até agora): Entre os 19ºC e os 23ºC
Verão(2012): Entre os 21ºC e os 24ºC
Outono(2012): Entre os 22ºC e os 18ºC


----------



## Rachie (2 Jul 2013 às 14:03)

Tem andado entre os 29º e os 30º. Ontem à noite com 15º na rua e após as janelas terem estado todas abertas ao mesmo tempo durante a tarde e com o termoventilador ligado, lá baixou pra 26º. Mas bastou fechar as janelas e voltou a subir.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2013 às 14:40)

hoje está muito melhor dentro de casa com 24.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (2 Jul 2013 às 14:45)

Depois da onda de calor que tive durante dias na minha casa  tenho agora finalmente uma temperatura mais fresca, cerca de 28,8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

Depende do número de voltas que dás na cama durante a noite... mas a água fria já não vem fria, nem sequer durante a manhã.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2013 às 16:25)

25.1ºC  cerca de -2ºC comparado de lá fora


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 13:08)

*26,1ºC *no quarto (virado a norte)


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 13:52)

Uns frescos 31.5ºC!!! Mesmo depois daqueles dias mais frescos, apenas consegui chegar a uma minima de 27ºC dentro de casa!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 18:42)

Uns frescos 29ºC... Frescos em relação ao exterior


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 20:16)

28,8ºC, eu não sei como vou dormir, isto ainda vai subir mais .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jul 2013 às 20:21)

28,8ºC no res do chão e 30,5ºC no 1º andar


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 20:22)

Consegui chegar aos *32ºC*!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Jul 2013 às 20:22)

Para quem não sabe o que é morar num sótão sem AC...
Tenho 35.2ºC Chega??? Alguém quer um bocadinho??


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 22:35)

tenho 30.7ºC mesmo assim a esta hora ainda está mais fresco que lá fora


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 22:51)

*27,1ºc*
Isto ainda agora começou e já chateia.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

Temperatura subiu aos *32.5ºC* e estagnou! Espero que a temperatura baixe durante a noite!


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 00:03)

por aqui 31.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2013 às 14:30)

32,3ºC. Mas o mais estúpido no meio disto tudo é que tinha 31,5ºC e liguei a coluna de ar que tenho aqui. E foi graças a isso que a temperatura subiu.


----------



## Paula (5 Jul 2013 às 14:31)

Está-se bem melhor dentro de casa, com 29ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 14:38)

Lightning disse:


> 32,3ºC. Mas o mais estúpido no meio disto tudo é que tinha 31,5ºC e liguei a coluna de ar que tenho aqui. E foi graças a isso que a temperatura subiu.



Engraçado a mim aconteceu o mesmo! 

Sigo com 33ºC!!


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 14:46)

Por aqui ≈23,5°C no quarto, a casa está aproximadamente igual.
Sem ares condicionados, só uma coisa que estou a experimentar hoje mas penso que não dará grandes resultados, para além de me encharcar o ar de humidade, que é num termoventilador em modo ventilador (sem as resistencias ligadas) coberto na frente por uma toalha molhada.

Lá fora 33,2°C


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Jul 2013 às 17:28)

Sigo com 30.1ºC na sala.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 17:40)

30.4ºc


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 20:51)

*34.3ºC* na sala e *34.6ºC* no quarto!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2013 às 21:19)

Neste momento tenho a mesma temperatura que lá fora! 32.7ºc


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2013 às 01:35)

32ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2013 às 08:44)

30,3ºC agora, mas ontem andou pelos 31ºC...

O que vale é que não sou pessoa que sofra muito com o calor.


----------



## rbsmr (6 Jul 2013 às 14:05)

Uns 25° C com necessidade de por o ar condicionado a trabalhar de tempos a tempos!


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2013 às 15:55)

No quarto com tudo fechado, 32C. Temperatura exterior: 39C


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 15:59)

Perto do máximo histórico... 34,1ºC dentro de casa. 

Não sei onde estar e como estar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2013 às 16:02)

Pois valores desse tipo só na minha marquise ou deverei dizer estufa? Bom, por lá estão uns apetecíveis 36ºc, o que vale é que tenho uma porta para trancar aquele calor todo, no resto da casa estão uns 32.1ºc.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Jul 2013 às 16:07)

Sigo com uns insuportáveis *34.9ºC* !!!


----------



## martinus (7 Jul 2013 às 13:40)

31,6 C. junto de uma janela aberta do lado onde não incide o sol (do outro lado as janelas estão fechadas).


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2013 às 15:05)

aqui em casa tenho 28.7ºC, 3 ventoinhas a trabalhar, só assim me safo


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jul 2013 às 15:11)

Ultrapassei os 35ºC, sigo com *35.1ºC*!!


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jul 2013 às 15:18)

32.5C no quarto fechado. 39.5C na varanda à sombra


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2013 às 15:19)

Temos que passar a mandar vir nortadas fortes para as nossas casas... 

34,3ºC no quarto.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2013 às 15:30)

No rés-do-chão sigo com prazenteiros 27,3ºC e 60% de humidade relativa.
No 1º andar deverá andar pelos 29ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2013 às 15:40)

Lá fora já passa dos quarenta graus...pela sala que não têm AC 26.0ºC,mas as máquinas estão ligadas noutras divisões .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jul 2013 às 15:51)

31ºc


----------



## PedroMAR (7 Jul 2013 às 15:51)

24 ºc


----------



## Goku (7 Jul 2013 às 15:55)

Os AC's consomem muita luz?


----------



## PedroMAR (7 Jul 2013 às 16:01)

Goku disse:


> Os AC's consomem muita luz?



Um pouco, mas sabe tão bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 16:03)

Isto está insuportavel  *29,1ºC*

O gato cá de casa ja levou um banho para refrescar as ideias, e parece que ficou eternamente agradecido,pudera.


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Jul 2013 às 16:04)

Sigo com 31.5ºC na sala


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2013 às 16:56)

Por incrível que pareça a temperatura tem vindo a subir e tenho neste momento 35,2ºC. 

A sério nunca queiram experimentar esta temperatura nas vossas casas como eu estou a experimentar agora...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jul 2013 às 17:03)

*35.3ºC*!!!


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2013 às 17:09)

Sigo com 30,7ºC no quarto, com a janela aberta!!


----------



## Goku (7 Jul 2013 às 17:26)

PedroMAR disse:


> Um pouco, mas sabe tão bem.



Que tipo de AC tens?


----------



## Goku (7 Jul 2013 às 17:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto está insuportavel  *29,1ºC*
> 
> O gato cá de casa ja levou um banho para refrescar as ideias, e parece que ficou eternamente agradecido,pudera.



Eu tenho um gato bébé com 15 dias e tenho medo que ele fique desidratado com este calor.
Com esta idade eles só bebe leite da mãe.


----------



## PedroMAR (7 Jul 2013 às 18:08)

Goku disse:


> Que tipo de AC tens?



Tenho 2 de 12000 btu's.


----------



## dASk (7 Jul 2013 às 18:44)

Eu tenho nada mais nada menos que *34º* em casa.. insuportavel mesmo nem sei como hei de estar!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jul 2013 às 19:34)

Hehehe
Hoje ninguém bate os meus *37.2ºC* que tenho em casa!!! 
Insuportável não chega para descrever...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2013 às 19:48)

Hoje tive, finalmente, uma madrugada espantosa, rica em ciência e descobertas.

Com a permanência de uma brisa fraca do quadrante Este, atingi os 30,1ºC perto das 4:00. O quarto, por si, encontrava-se nuns agradáveis 29,9ºC, perto do limite que conseguia sustentar enquanto corpo físico sujeito unicamente às condições exteriores.

Os problemas em adormecer foram diversos. A baixa humidade, embora preferível em relação à elevada, tornou a vivência no quarto numa batalha contra a desidratação. Para além disso, a psicologia vigente em saber que o exterior não se encontrava minimamente mais fresco que o interior, afectou em muito a sensação de (des)conforto. Só após o vento ter rodado para o quadrante Sul, e a temperatura ter iniciado uma lenta descida, quer lá fora, quer cá dentro (todas as janelas da casa estavam abertas), foi possível descansar.

Em suma, creio ter finalmente descoberto o meu limite físico para adormecer nesta divisão. Impossível a partir dos 30ºC (desde que exteriormente o valor seja semelhante, e não exista aragem considerável), com aproximadamente 35% de humidade.

---

Actualmente sigo com *31,0ºC* e *26% interiores*. Lá fora, 31,9ºC e 21%. Se quiser por as horas de sono em dia, já sei que terei que esperar até que desça mais um pouco.


----------



## jorgepaulino (7 Jul 2013 às 20:05)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hehehe
> Hoje ninguém bate os meus *37.2ºC* que tenho em casa!!!
> Insuportável não chega para descrever...



Carambas, como é que tal é possivel ? 

Chapas de zinco ???


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2013 às 20:08)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hehehe
> Hoje ninguém bate os meus *37.2ºC* que tenho em casa!!!
> Insuportável não chega para descrever...



Ainda falta-te um bocadinho, para bateres o meu recorde , quando ultrapassares os 37.7ºC avisa-me que bateste o meu recorde. Essa foi a temperatura que tive na noite de 26 de Julho de 2004, onde tive mínima de 32.5ºC e 45.1ºC de máxima e nem janelas podia abrir que caía cinzas e o cheiro a queimado era insuportável.  A salvação é que dormi essa noite na praia de Faro.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2013 às 20:18)

Pela primeira vez desde que vim para Bragança, e já lá vão 6 anos, tive problemas com o calor durante a noite, foi difícil adormecer com a temperatura a rondar os 29ºC dentro do quarto, em Lisboa já tive temperaturas superiores a estas dentro de casa mas aqui para Bragança estes valores são  uma novidade.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jul 2013 às 20:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda falta-te um bocadinho, para bateres o meu recorde , quando ultrapassares os 37.7ºC avisa-me que bateste o meu recorde. Essa foi a temperatura que tive na noite de 26 de Julho de 2004, onde tive mínima de 32.5ºC e 45.1ºC de máxima e nem janelas podia abrir que caía cinzas e o cheiro a queimado era insuportável.  A salvação é que dormi essa noite na praia de Faro.



Como eu me lembro desse dia.... 
Em Altura o cenário era exactamente o mesmo!! Tive as chamas à porta nessa noite!!! 

Não são chapas de zinco mas é um sótão virado para Oeste!!!


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2013 às 20:21)

*31,9ºC*, janela do quarto aberta a tarde toda!


----------



## martinus (7 Jul 2013 às 20:25)

33 C. Quarto com janela virada ao sol poente.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jul 2013 às 22:29)

Sigo com *35.8ºC*! 

Ideal para quem quer fazer sauna e não quer gastar dinheiro!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

Geiras disse:


> *31,9ºC*, janela do quarto aberta a tarde toda!



No meu quarto estão uns 30ºC e esteve a janela e a persiana fechados a tarde toda, nem imagino se deixasse tudo aberto.


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2013 às 23:04)

Tenho 27ºC no quarto, só vou dormir quando estiver mesmo a cair de sono senão é impossível.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2013 às 23:16)

Boa noite a todos.
Ao pessoal que tem AC em casa podiam dar-me algumas dicas, por favor? Estou a pensar seriamente em instalar. E relativamente ao consumo energético, ele é significativo?
Antecipadamente grata.
P.S: 31.6º C no quarto neste momento.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2013 às 23:21)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Ao pessoal que tem AC em casa podiam dar-me algumas dicas, por favor? Estou a pensar seriamente em instalar. E relativamente ao consumo energético, ele é significativo?
> Antecipadamente grata.
> P.S: 31.6º C no quarto neste momento.



Para arrefecer não vale a pena. Vocês por aí têm 10 dias de muito calor durante 365. Abrir janelas e fechar estores, não deixar luz solar entrar directamente em casa. Ao final da tarde já se pode abrir o estore e deixar circular mais o ar.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2013 às 23:54)

Muito boa noite gente.

Vou fazendo um compasso de espera...à espera que a descida da temperatura permita mínima qualidade de sono.
Não estou habituado a estas temperaturas. Para mim 15ºC no quarto é o óptimo.
Uma t-shirt e um lençol _*et voilá*_. Que rica noite de sono!

Sigo com 27,7ºC e 54% de Hr no rés do chão. No 1º andar tenho agora 27,5ºC (com tudo escancarado).

Sua-se muito por aqui


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2013 às 23:58)

Agreste disse:


> Para arrefecer não vale a pena. Vocês por aí têm 10 dias de muito calor durante 365. Abrir janelas e fechar estores, não deixar luz solar entrar directamente em casa. Ao final da tarde já se pode abrir o estore e deixar circular mais o ar.



Obrigada, mas se tivesse 10 dias de muito calor em Viseu durante o ano não estaria a equacionar colocar ar condicionado. Sempre que a temperatura lá fora anda à volta dos 30 graus ou mais em casa a temperatura atinge os 26/27 graus, o que para mim é intolerável.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jul 2013 às 00:06)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Como eu me lembro desse dia....
> Em Altura o cenário era exactamente o mesmo!! Tive as chamas à porta nessa noite!!!
> 
> Não são chapas de zinco mas é um sótão virado para Oeste!!!



O sotão é normal atingir temperaturas mais elevadas


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2013 às 01:22)

*32,7ºC *no quarto.
Máxima (in) de 32,8ºC.

Mas ainda não é o suficiente para perturbar o meu sono.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jul 2013 às 02:42)

33,7ºC no quarto, vai ser a quarta noite consecutiva que vou dormir no chão. Sem exagero nenhum, em 3 dias devo de ter 9 horas de sono e já vou com sorte. Estou mesmo nos meus limites...

Janelas abertas e persianas levantadas, já não sei o que fazer... E sem ar condicionado e ventoinhas ou ventiladores...


----------



## Rachie (8 Jul 2013 às 09:10)

Eu não consigo baixar a temperatura dos 32º.... Tenho o termómetro na sala e esta manhã marcava 32.5º, e o quarto tinha à vontade mais uns 3 ou 4º em cima... Já não sei que faça, nem com ventoinha arrefece.


----------



## CptRena (8 Jul 2013 às 09:39)

Rachie disse:


> Eu não consigo baixar a temperatura dos 32º.... Tenho o termómetro na sala e esta manhã marcava 32.5º, e o quarto tinha à vontade mais uns 3 ou 4º em cima... Já não sei que faça, nem com ventoinha arrefece.



Como foi discutido no tópico Dúvidas, a ventoinha por si só não arrefece. Só se estiver a ser usada para forçar ar fresco para dentro de casa (sendo que o ar de fora tem que ser obrigatoriamente mais frio para que isso aconteça) senão a ventoinha por si só, só vai circular o ar e até aquecê-lo ligeiramente.
Se a humidade relativa estiver baixa pode-se usar uma toalha molhada (bem humedecida mas sem pingar) colocada na frente da ventoinha. Ao forçar-se a evaporação da água está-se a promover a transferência de calor do ar para a água, arrefecendo deste modo o ar com o senão de o humidificar, o que pode criar uma atmosfera mais desagradável.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2013 às 10:07)

Rachie disse:


> Eu não consigo baixar a temperatura dos 32º.... Tenho o termómetro na sala e esta manhã marcava 32.5º, e o quarto tinha à vontade mais uns 3 ou 4º em cima... Já não sei que faça, nem com ventoinha arrefece.



Meter gelo atrás da ventoinha, assim cria ar frio .

Por aqui, 30,6ºC no quarto, e em toda a casa certamente a variar entre os 30ºC/31ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 10:25)

*28,5ºC*, o que para a minha casa é muito acima do normal. 
Enfim, não está facil.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jul 2013 às 11:18)

Rachie disse:


> Eu não consigo baixar a temperatura dos 32º.... Tenho o termómetro na sala e esta manhã marcava 32.5º, e o quarto tinha à vontade mais uns 3 ou 4º em cima... Já não sei que faça, nem com ventoinha arrefece.



Para além dos conselhos que já lhe deram posso perguntar-lhe se tem algum electrodoméstico ligado no quarto? Computador, até mesmo os carregadores dos telemóveis contribuem para o aquecimento da divisão em causa. O meu computador, que está no meu quarto, contribui de forma substancial para a temperatura do quarto... Experimente pô-los noutra divisão, e desligar tudo o que é eléctrico...

Por outro lado pode fechar os estores das janelas e portas durante o dia, para evitar que entre o calar bem como luz que possa aquecer a divisão, deve abri-las apenas quando a temperatura exterior se começar a dissipar, eu costumo abri-las a partir das 22H.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2013 às 11:58)

AnDré disse:


> *32,7ºC *no quarto.
> Máxima (in) de 32,8ºC.
> 
> Mas ainda não é o suficiente para perturbar o meu sono.



André com uma temperatura dessas dentro de casa...para dormir,eu digo já que não era capaz de estar e quieto,só dentro da banheira com meio de àgua e quanto mais fresca melhor .

Por casa já tudo fechado e o mais escuro possível e a temperatura a oscilar entre os 26/27ºC onde não há AC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2013 às 12:25)

Acordei agora com 30,5ºC no quarto (porta aberta e janela meia aberta com o estore fechado a mais de meio, pois encontra-se virada a Sul).

Eu não sou nada de acordar a estas horas, mas dado que com este calor só consiga adormecer lá para as 4h, é normal.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2013 às 17:29)

32,0ºC dentro de casa é obra, é a temperatura mais alta de sempre .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2013 às 17:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> 32,0ºC dentro de casa é obra, é a temperatura mais alta de sempre .



Ontem cheguei aos 32,3º C. Neste momento tenho 32,1º C. Nem tenho palavras para além  de sonhar com AC quando consigo pregar olho.


----------



## Geiras (8 Jul 2013 às 18:47)

Pelo quarto a temperatura atingiu ontem à noite os *31,9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 30,5ºC e janela aberta.


----------



## blade (8 Jul 2013 às 19:26)

34-35ºc no quartinho  

O truque é adormecer logo 
E não abrir nada senão entram as melgas  uma vez picaram-me no ouvido


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2013 às 19:39)

32,5º C neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2013 às 19:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> André com uma temperatura dessas dentro de casa...para dormir,eu digo já que não era capaz de estar e quieto,só dentro da banheira com meio de àgua e quanto mais fresca melhor .
> 
> Por casa já tudo fechado e o mais escuro possível e a temperatura a oscilar entre os 26/27ºC onde não há AC .





blade disse:


> O truque é adormecer logo



Ora nem mais.
Tenho esse dom. Deitar e adormecer de imediato.
Quando é para dormir, é para dormir.
Também não sou pessoa de dormir muito, pelo contrário. Mas quando durmo, durmo.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2013 às 20:34)

Continuo com 32ºC dentro de casa e com as janelas abertas! Que sofrimento...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 20:36)

Uns *34.9ºC* ainda tomam conta da casa, mas espero esta noite baixar pelo menos até aos *30ºC*!


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2013 às 20:58)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Uns *34.9ºC* ainda tomam conta da casa, mas espero esta noite baixar pelo menos até aos *30ºC*!



Como é que tu aguentas essas temperaturas?


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jul 2013 às 21:04)

Como nunca visto na minha casa, desde que há registo!

Quarto fechado: 34.3C 
Text Varanda    :35.8C


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Jul 2013 às 21:09)

N_Fig disse:


> Como é que tu aguentas essas temperaturas?



Tenho de aguentar não me dão outra casa hahaha 
Vou aguentando com uma ventoinha,que neste momento está em cima da janela, e banhos de duas em duas horas com água que deveria sair fria !


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2013 às 21:49)

Nós temos uma construção que é sem dúvida de uma qualidade impressionante, de Inverno morremos de frio e de Verão morremos de calor, pagamos um valor exurbetante de uma casa que mais parece uma estufa ou um iglo, se de Inverno chegamos a ter 10ºC ou menos dentro de casa, no Verão chegamos aos 30 e tal. As casas não servem as pessoas, as casas deviam ter um isolamento que torna-se as casas mais agradáveis quer de Verão quer de Inverno, mas não.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2013 às 23:43)

Tenho 27,4ºC dentro de casa e 19,3ºC no exterior.

Acho que hoje a casa vai arrefecer um pouco...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2013 às 00:08)

32ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Jul 2013 às 03:13)

Tenho 29,0ºC dentro do quarto.É complicado dormir assim...

Agora com 34,9ºC,só dormia com toalhas encharcadas por cima do corpo


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2013 às 07:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tenho 27,4ºC dentro de casa e 19,3ºC no exterior.
> 
> Acho que hoje a casa vai arrefecer um pouco...



8 horas depois, com as janelas abertas no andar de cima, tenho 26,3ºC no rés-do-chão.


----------



## Geiras (9 Jul 2013 às 10:53)

Já está a refrescar um pouco...27,7ºC actuais.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jul 2013 às 11:51)

*33.1ºC* 
Não tenho dormido nada de noite com este calor, ontem ainda fiz uma engenhoca mas só consegui baixar 1,5ºC
Foi meter 3 garrafas de gelo à frente da ventoinha e um bloco de gelo atrás, dava para sentir um vento fresco mas mesmo assim não consegui arrefecer o quarto..


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Jul 2013 às 12:12)

Ontem ao fim da tarde, fora e dentro de casa:


----------



## F_R (9 Jul 2013 às 12:27)

por agora 32,7ºC


----------



## martinus (9 Jul 2013 às 12:39)

29,3 C. junto de uma janela aberta virada ao mar. Aqui prepara-se uma noite bastante fresca que vai arrefecer os ânimos das paredes do prédio.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Jul 2013 às 12:53)

Apesar da noite ter sido fresca lá fora cá dentro só cheguei aos *34ºC*!!!  (que saudades de uma noite bem passada!)


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2013 às 14:22)

neste momento tenho 28.5ºC dentro de casa.


----------



## rbsmr (9 Jul 2013 às 16:10)

O meu lema é I love a nortada! Sigo aqui próximo de Torres Vedras, com 28° C. Na minha casa em Carnide , Lisboa que tem muita exposição solar, consigo com o A/C manter 24°C.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 18:06)

Uma quase harmonia na humidade entre o fora e dentro, pois na temperatura ela já existe .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Jul 2013 às 18:21)

E eu a pensar que a casa hoje ia arrefecer, sou mesmo crente! 

Sigo com *34.3ºC*! Este tempo anda


----------



## Goku (9 Jul 2013 às 21:12)

Para aqueles que têm AV, custa muito caro um aparelho desses?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 21:20)

Goku disse:


> Para aqueles que têm AV, custa muito caro um aparelho desses?





Não entendi.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Jul 2013 às 21:48)

Goku disse:


> Para aqueles que têm AV, custa muito caro um aparelho desses?



Não querias dizer AC?


----------



## F_R (9 Jul 2013 às 22:00)

por agora 33,4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2013 às 22:26)

31,2ºC com janelas todas abertas para tentar afzer corrente de ar, mas o ar é quase nulo...


----------



## Goku (10 Jul 2013 às 11:11)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não querias dizer AC?



Sim, enganei-me.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 11:15)

31,2ºC e 39%.

Hoje acordei com o quarto a 30ºC e poucos, o computador é sem dúvida uma grande fonte de calor


----------



## Rachie (10 Jul 2013 às 11:39)

No quarto não tenho absolutamente nada. O maior problema penso eu que seja o facto de ser um último andar, os andares de baixo estão um pouco mais frescos (sente-se a diferença logo na escada). Já tentei fechar tudo, abrir tudo, abrir só à noite, mas está complicado 

De qualquer forma vou experiementar algumas das dicas que me deram. 

Muito obrigada a todos  Com as experiências uns dos outros aprende-se muita coisa 



Albifriorento disse:


> Para além dos conselhos que já lhe deram posso perguntar-lhe se tem algum electrodoméstico ligado no quarto? Computador, até mesmo os carregadores dos telemóveis contribuem para o aquecimento da divisão em causa. O meu computador, que está no meu quarto, contribui de forma substancial para a temperatura do quarto... Experimente pô-los noutra divisão, e desligar tudo o que é eléctrico...
> 
> Por outro lado pode fechar os estores das janelas e portas durante o dia, para evitar que entre o calar bem como luz que possa aquecer a divisão, deve abri-las apenas quando a temperatura exterior se começar a dissipar, eu costumo abri-las a partir das 22H.


----------



## blade (10 Jul 2013 às 14:27)

Se dormirem de janelas fechadas o quarto aqueçe 
Por isso o meu quarto é a divisão mais quente da casa demanhã sempre acima dos 33ºc


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jul 2013 às 15:59)

Boas pessoal.
Eu já atingi quase 33ºc , entretanto desceu um pouco e sigo com 30/31, conforme a divisão da casa. Para mim, e claro é a minha opinião, o unico calor agradável é o que é produzido pelo AC/Aquecedor... 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jul 2013 às 19:51)

Já se consegue respirar dentro de casa! Registo uns muito agradáveis 25,5ºC!  Que maravilha!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 21:18)

Finalmente abaixo dos 30ºC!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2013 às 21:23)

18ºC e muito nevoeiro lá fora. É altura de manter as janelas fechadas até voltar a estar agradável.

*29,1ºC* e *38%*, cá dentro.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2013 às 00:02)

Ora, ora.
A temperatura vai caindo com a frescura desta noite.

Sigo com 25,7ºC e 48% de Hr.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2013 às 00:06)

Gilmet disse:


> É altura de manter as janelas fechadas até voltar a estar agradável.









17,3ºC lá fora e 28,4ºC cá dentro, ao menos já não estão 31ºC como ontem .


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2013 às 02:07)

vai refrescando, tenho 26.ºC ate ja se dorme melhor


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Jul 2013 às 10:42)

Consegui baixar a temperatura cerca de 10ºC , e sigo agora com uns maravilhosos *22.8ºC*!


----------



## blade (11 Jul 2013 às 10:47)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Consegui baixar a temperatura cerca de 10ºC , e sigo agora com uns maravilhosos *22.8ºC*!



Não tinhas 34-35ºc  para 22,8 vão 12 ou 13ºc  Aqui desceu ligeiramente mas sempre acima dos 30ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2013 às 10:48)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Consegui baixar a temperatura cerca de 10ºC , e sigo agora com uns maravilhosos *22.8ºC*! :


Que bom...
Agora já se percebe quanto tens. E é uma diferença abismal para os 35ºC que tiveste.

Por aqui tenho uns agradáveis 25,1ºC e 54% de Hr.

Cai lentamente mas de forma continuada.
Até é bom ver que a queda não é abrupta. O que quer dizer que tenho algum isolamento na paredes a ajudar. Até por isso a temperatura não subiu mais nos dias mais quentes.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Jul 2013 às 11:13)

blade disse:


> Não tinhas 34-35ºc  para 22,8 vão 12 ou 13ºc  Aqui desceu ligeiramente mas sempre acima dos 30ºc



Sim mas como te disse o prédio onde vivo tem um péssimo isolamento, para ajudar à festa estou no último andar e alguma parte das paredes exteriores estão pintadas de preto. Percebe-se bem porque aqueceu tanto.

Quanto ao arrefecimento também é fácil de explicar, fiquei estas ultimas noites com as janelas abertas ao máximo e as mínimas tem sido na ordem dos 15/14ºC, e ponho sempre uma ventoinha no parapeito da janela a apanhar o ar fresco lá de fora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2013 às 11:32)

Noite passada de janela aberta permitiu que a temperatura do quarto baixasse 3/4ºC, neste momento *27,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 11:35)

O arrefecimento de ontem à tarde foi ouro.
Janelas obviamente abertas, e a temperatura do quarto caiu para os suportáveis 22,6ºC.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Jul 2013 às 02:26)

Gilmet disse:


> É altura de manter as janelas fechadas até voltar a estar agradável.



Não percebi


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2013 às 02:49)

Eu aprecio manter-me a temperaturas elevadas, sempre que possível. Gosto de não ter de me preocupar com vestuário, nem enquanto me movo cá dentro, nem enquanto durmo. E a única maneira de conjugar ambas as situações, é vivenciando temperaturas superiores a 27ºC. Situação rara, mas que quando é atingida, deve ser conservada o máximo de tempo possível, pelo menos até que comece novamente a desejar a frescura. E quando isso acontece, e basta abrir a janela para continuar a sentir-me lindamente. No fundo, tudo isto é um meio de prolongar sensações de agrado.

---

_Inside_, *28,0ºC* e *43%*. Ainda está no ponto.


----------



## blade (12 Jul 2013 às 09:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Eu aprecio manter-me a temperaturas elevadas, sempre que possível. Gosto de não ter de me preocupar com vestuário, nem enquanto me movo cá dentro, nem enquanto durmo.



Fiquei a pensar, andas nu pela casa? 
E as tuas temperaturas não são de calor quando passa dos 35ºc é que fica como se fosse outro mundo 
31ºc no quartito


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jul 2013 às 19:30)

Finalmente temperaturas decentes dentro de casa.


----------



## fishisco (9 Ago 2013 às 18:24)

pessoal que tem problema de calor dentro de casa/vivenda!

na ultima vaga de calor (a de julho) tinha dentro de casa a vontade temperaturas bem acima de 30 graus entretanto fiz obras em casa e coloquei um isolamento no sótão, chama-se "lã de rocha" e agora esta bem fresco dentro de casa. informem-se que vale a pena


----------



## rbsmr (9 Ago 2013 às 19:08)

*Re: Re: Que temperatura tens dentro de casa ?*



fishisco disse:


> pessoal que tem problema de calor dentro de casa/vivenda!
> 
> na ultima vaga de calor (a de julho) tinha dentro de casa a vontade temperaturas bem acima de 30 graus entretanto fiz obras em casa e coloquei um isolamento no sótão, chama-se "lã de rocha" e agora esta bem fresco dentro de casa. informem-se que vale a pena



É bem verdade que resulta! Também fiz o mesmo na minha casa. De Inverno o resultado é o inverso: evita que o frio e a humidade ataquem mais!
O maior problema nas habitações, em Portugal, é a falta de preparação para os problemas térmicos.


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2013 às 22:33)

rbsmr disse:


> É bem verdade que resulta! Também fiz o mesmo na minha casa. De Inverno o resultado é o inverso: evita que o frio e a humidade ataquem mais!
> O maior problema nas habitações, em Portugal, é a falta de preparação para os problemas térmicos.



Isso é muito caro e também dá para as paredes externas?


----------



## fishisco (20 Ago 2013 às 23:07)

nao te sei dizer o preco ao certo mas axo q vai dos 20 a 30 euros o m2. para as paredes ha uma tinta especial


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2013 às 23:34)

fishisco disse:


> nao te sei dizer o preco ao certo mas axo q vai dos 20 a 30 euros o m2. para as paredes ha uma tinta especial



*A lã de rocha tem um preço acessível e normalmente varia conforme a espessura e a densidade.*
Poderá ir aproximadamente dos 3€ o m2, aos 15€ m2.
Existe em rolo e em painéis, e pode vir em bruto ou com papel ou outros materiais a revestir um dos lados.
Dependendo da casa, da região e da facilidade de colocação informem-se melhor.
Um dos contras na colocação é que exige boa ventilação e uso pouco ou nada frequente do local da colocação - no processo de colocação ventilem bem o local, usem máscara e roupa completa a cobrir todo o corpo. Fiquei com uma comichão maluca naquele dia...
Em minha casa coloquei quase 100 m2 em rolo, no chão do sótão. O telhado tinha-o em fibrocimento e era terrível no inverno ou no verão.
Agora tenho novo telhado em painel Sandwich, mantendo na mesma a lã de rocha. E neste 1º verão noto que não aquece tanto como em anos anteriores.

Sigo com 25,3ºC e 52% de Hr na sala do PC do rés-do-chão.


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2013 às 09:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> *A lã de rocha tem um preço acessível e normalmente varia conforme a espessura e a densidade.*
> Poderá ir aproximadamente dos 3€ o m2, aos 15€ m2.
> Existe em rolo e em painéis, e pode vir em bruto ou com papel ou outros materiais a revestir um dos lados.
> Dependendo da casa, da região e da facilidade de colocação informem-se melhor.
> ...



O chamado Wallmate, ou Roofmate, consoante a utilização (polietileno extrudido de alta densidade) tb pode ser utilizado para isolamento. Nesse caso evitam-se as complicações conhecidas das lãs (de rocha e vidro). No entanto em termos de preço não tenho noção dos valores.


----------



## blade (23 Nov 2013 às 13:57)

Ainda falta um mês para o inverno e já tenho menos de 14ºc em casa  não se aguenta


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2013 às 19:39)

Uns agradáveis 20ºC diz o termómetro de temperatura ambiente do aquecimento central de casa que estes dias desempenhou bem o seu papel.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Nov 2013 às 19:44)

18,5ºc


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Nov 2013 às 19:58)

O termómetro marca uns (normais nesta época do ano em minha casa) *10.2ºC*


----------



## Paulo H (24 Nov 2013 às 21:34)

No quarto: 10.1C 
Cozinha: 13.2C


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2013 às 22:37)

Ora deixa cá ver...

Sim, está frio cá dentro.
No andar de cima tinha 12,5ºC.
No andar de baixo tenho 14ºC (+/-).

Já liguei a salamandra, o aquecimento central em modo _*eco*_ - regulada a temperatura da água para uns meros 50ºC e não os 80ºC de máximo (o gasóleo está a um preço assustador!).
Já se respira melhor.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Nov 2013 às 23:14)

Boas... 
Eu por aqui sigo 20.5'c à conta do AC. É verdade, a luz tá cara mas o meu conforto vale mais, graças a deus ainda posso cortar noutras coisas pra me sentir bem em casa. Adoro o frio, mas odeio senti-lo de obriga... :-)


----------



## xtremebierzo (27 Nov 2013 às 01:33)

Na minha casa diferentes temperaturas, sala localizada ao norte caminhada entre 12-16 ° C e no meu quarto entre 17 º C-24 º C

Calor liga todos os dias excepto manhã está fora e que é quando a temperatura mais baixa

Não aquecida você morrer aqui, combinamos diesel - Madeira

Com apenas o consumo de diesel por ano pode começar 3000 €

Agora usamos aquecimento a lenha e aquece toda a casa, mas mesmo assim os 1.500 € não é baixo, e em seguida, adicione a diesel para água quente são mais de 1000 € por ano.

Felizmente, no verão, não é necessário ar condicionado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2013 às 01:37)

Estou com *22.3ºC *neste momento na sala!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 01:42)

Aqui em casa arrefeceu muito nos últimos dias.
No quarto estão 13,7ºC.
O ponto mais frio da casa é uma das varandas, que se encontra exposta a norte,nesta altura do ano,não recebe qualquer minuto de sol por dia,e encontra-se quase sempre fechada, estão 8,9ºC.
Por acaso tenho medido as minimas destas noites, ontem desceu aos 8,5ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (28 Nov 2013 às 01:20)

Buff como resistides tanto frio dentro da casa??

A mi gostame ficar relaxado con pouca roupa, con 12ºC iso non e posible


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 01:24)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Buff como resistides tanto frio dentro da casa??
> 
> A mi gostame ficar relaxado con pouca roupa, con 12ºC iso non e posible



É frio de facto, mas é só numa pequena área da casa que isso acontece, as outras divisões rondam os 15/17ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 00:46)

As casas voltaram a arrefecer.
No quarto registo 13,8ºC.
Na divisão mais fria da casa, registo uns gélidos 8,7ºC, tenho um pequeno lago de ar frio em casa.


----------



## xtremebierzo (9 Dez 2013 às 00:52)

Agora na miña sala *23.2ºC*e nas salas mais frias 17-18ºC 

Fora no exterior estas noites rondando os -8 º -7º


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2013 às 01:03)

2 dias fora deixaram a minha casa com 15ºc , mas o AC está a fazer o seu trabalho e já segue nos 18.4ºc...


----------



## blade (10 Dez 2013 às 15:29)

Ontem tinha 10,8ºc no quarto, ainda está no tolerável mas não se aguenta com prazer como o gilmet


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Dez 2013 às 23:28)

27ºC na miña sala xa me parece excesivo, o Meu pai tem o aquecimento máximo, pero no resto da casa ronda os 19º-23º


----------



## Zapiao (13 Dez 2013 às 00:13)

15.0º dentro e 14.6º lá fora.


----------



## Art-J (20 Dez 2013 às 18:53)

Sigo com 23ºC. Ar condicionado ligado (para arrefecer).


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Dez 2013 às 05:17)

Nesta altura do ano, ter temperaturas em casa de 10 graus, parece-me excessivamente frio. Os portugueses no geral, talvez por falta de condições €€€, não colocam a possibilidade de ter de gastar €€ para aquecimento da casa e depois passam frio. Imaginem o que se passa no resto da Europa gelado, caso não houvesse aquecimento nas casas de qualquer país a norte do nosso?


----------



## blade (23 Dez 2013 às 09:05)

Ontem encontrei a janela do quarto aberta 

O termómetro nem aos 10ºc chegava 
Quanto aos outros países da europa andam cá com uma sorte sobretudo a filândia por isso também se aguentava sem aqueçimento  (Odeio frio a mesma).


----------



## Rachie (23 Dez 2013 às 09:18)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ora eu este fim de semana mudei de um 4º andar virado a norte, exposto ao vento vindo de Sintra, na Reboleira, para um 1º andar com uma frente norte e outra sul, mas sendo a norte abrigada por árvores, em Cacilhas. Resultado: temperatura interior ontem à noite na Reboleira: 8º - em Cacilhas: 16º


Viva a Margem Sul 

Feliz Natal a todos


----------



## amando96 (23 Dez 2013 às 10:06)

O meu aquecedor no quarto é o sol, passa através de portas de correr de vidro com 2x2 metros, aquece bem.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Dez 2013 às 18:06)

Rachie disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Ora eu este fim de semana mudei de um 4º andar virado a norte, exposto ao vento vindo de Sintra, na Reboleira, para um 1º andar com uma frente norte e outra sul, mas sendo a norte abrigada por árvores, em Cacilhas. Resultado: temperatura interior ontem à noite na Reboleira: 8º - em Cacilhas: 16º
> 
> ...



Viva mesmo a margem Sul. Eu então moro num quarto andar e tenho 3 frentes de casa com sol todo o dia, quando há. Tenho o termómetro interior de um ar condicionado e nunca vi a minha casa baixar dos 17 graus. Basta estar sol, para se ficar com uma temperatura interior agradável no inverno. Já no verão....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2014 às 22:40)

23,7ºC  48%


----------



## vitoreis (3 Mai 2014 às 23:53)

26C 38% na sala...  Um forno


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2014 às 22:59)

*26.9ºC* com janela completamente aberta 

O tempo nos próximos dias vai arrefecer, mas casa vai demorar algum tempo a livrar-se deste forno..


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2014 às 14:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *26.9ºC* com janela completamente aberta
> 
> O tempo nos próximos dias vai arrefecer, mas casa vai demorar algum tempo a livrar-se deste forno..



a esta hora janela aberta só vai entrar é ar quente , tens de abrir é lá para o final da tarde quando começar a arrefecer


----------



## james (27 Mai 2014 às 21:16)

A chegar a junho e vou ligar novamente o aquecimento na minha casa .

As noites , principalmente , tem sido gelidas !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2014 às 16:05)

Com a chegada daqui a dois a três dias,os primeiros dias já com temperaturas altas e de verão,como se vai comportar as temperaturas dentro de casa,com a passagem dos dias ,por aqui hoje...no geral está entre os 20/21ºC...muito bom,daqui alguns dias,logo se verá .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2014 às 14:56)

Boas,com a chegada das temperaturas altas,agora dentro de casa é sempre a subir,ontem ainda andou pelos 20/21ºC...hoje já se fixou no geral nos 21/22ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2014 às 20:19)

Pela tarde a temperatura subiu um grau,está nos 23ºC...nada mau ainda .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 11:56)

A temperatura por casa no geral já subiu 23/24ºC...ainda não incomoda .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 11:58)

25,8ºc


----------



## Paula (12 Jun 2014 às 12:01)

24.6ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 12:50)

26,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2014 às 14:06)

O AC da cozinha já foi ligado,o fogão esteve ligado e fez subir a temperatura,está virada a poente,apanha com o sol toda a tarde até se por ,no geral ainda 24.0ºC.


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2014 às 14:13)

Quarto: ≈ 22,8°C


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 16:42)

27,1ºC


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (13 Jun 2014 às 13:14)

*27.8ºC*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 13:28)

27,5ºc


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2014 às 13:32)

24.8ºC, mas esta madrugada tocou nos 27.0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (13 Jun 2014 às 14:05)

26.5ºC na sala de estar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2014 às 14:16)

A bombar ar  de noite e de dia na rua,tudo fechado vai nos 25/26ºC .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 14:18)

27,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jun 2014 às 14:20)

25.1ºC na minha sala.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 15:09)

28,3ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 15:56)

29ºC com a ventoinha ligada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2014 às 19:47)

Com esta brasa na rua a temperatura em casa...já foi obrigada a subir ,com 26/27ºC no geral...ACs ligados .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 20:47)

29,7ºc


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jun 2014 às 21:33)

hahaha 25 no geral, 20 na cave


----------



## Rachie (13 Jun 2014 às 21:35)

27.7 mais quente que na rua

Edit: estou em Martim Longo, Alcoutim, serra algarvia :-D


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 20:42)

31ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jun 2014 às 23:27)

29,6º, sempre a subir e de vez em quando ligo o AC mais para compensar o pouco calor que o computador gera ligado,
na sala já virada para o sol na parte da tarde, registei 30,7º.


----------



## meteoamador (15 Jun 2014 às 17:08)

29,7ºC  o recorde deste ano.


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Jun 2014 às 17:53)

28.4ºC na sala, tendo sido registado valor mais alto, ontem, de *28.7ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2014 às 18:58)

Boa tarde,

35º C dentro de casa .....

Tenho que meter uma piscina na sala


----------



## blade (15 Jun 2014 às 19:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 35º C dentro de casa .....
> 
> Tenho que meter uma piscina na sala



35ºc ou 25ºc? é que a máxima do aeroporto não chegou aos 35ºc que tal piscina cá fora e pedes um radiaton shield ao geiras para a casa toda  em minha casa estão 30ºc e tenho um bocado de frio


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2014 às 21:17)

blade disse:


> 35ºc ou 25ºc? é que a máxima do aeroporto não chegou aos 35ºc que tal piscina cá fora e pedes um radiaton shield ao geiras para a casa toda  em minha casa estão 30ºc e tenho um bocado de frio



Eu não moro no Aeroporto, felizmente tenho casa própria  o 
O Aeroporto fica junto ao mar, não tenho piscina nem Ar Condicionado e a minha casa é de varanda.
E poupa-me a tua lenga lenga dos 30º e tenho frio


----------



## Névoa (16 Jun 2014 às 10:40)

Eu só pude verificar a temperatura com um instrumento ontem pela manhã, quando entrei em pânico, cismada com o ar seco e a pensar na saúde da gatinha com este calor, e fui a correr para montar o A/C que esteve encostado desde a mudança de casa. O A/C mostrou-me então a temperatura interior no momento, 25C... Bem longe dos 40C que era o dia-a-dia da casa onde morava no ano passado, perto da baixa do Porto.

Não valia a pena ter o A/C ligado, pois estava a entrar sol pela fresta necessária para o tubo na janela, então fiquei mais calma e resolvi comprar outra ventoinha para casa. Tenho agora 2, um com humidificador (gaveta para água/gelo) e outro normal; com os dois ligados 24 horas por dia a temperatura tem estado muito agradável, e imagino, por comparação a ontem, que agora esteja perto dos 20C.

Alguns conselhos aos que sofrem com o calor como eu, tanto física como psicologicamente: 

1) Tentem mudar de casa, se possível, isso do calor excessivo tem mesmo muito a ver com a construção em si. Se mudar de casa for uma opção, procurem uma casa com janelas na direcção nascente. Poente, na minha experiência, é péssima escolha. Ao escolherem a casa, verifiquem que todas as janelas tenham estores que sejam capazes de isolar minimamente a temperatura. Visitem a casa quando o sol esteja a bater e toquem no vidro das janelas, nos caixilhos e mesmo nas portas de entrada e verifiquem se estão quentes (no ano passado houve quem queimasse a mão ao tocar na porta de entrada do prédio secular onde eu morava).

2) O A/C é uma opção, e o splitter será a melhor escolha, mas se a casa não puder comportar um, então os de rodinhas podem ser uma boa opção. O que eu tenho é excelente, mas faz um pouco de barulho a mais, e à noite pode ser um problema (verifiquem o nível de ruído do aparelho antes de comprá-lo). Há sempre a questão da abertura na janela, também, o que pode ser incómodo ou mesmo impeditivo.

3) Ventoinhas e humidificadores só são eficientes em casas que não aquecem muito, e podem amenizar a temperatura mas não irão melhorar muito a situação quando a casa está sobreaquecida. Neste caso, será melhor não gastar nisso e economizar para um bom A/C.

4) Tomem água o dia todo e banhos com água fresca, ao menor sinal de indisposição procurem um médico.

Desculpem o post gigantesco, mas sofri muito com isso no ano passado e julgo ter aprendido alguma coisa que ajudou a melhorar a situação, é no sentido de também tentar ajudar os outros que o escrevo.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2014 às 23:52)

Estamos a entrar na época em que acaba o vento, vem o tapete de nuvens humidade alta e temperaturas nos 20/25ºC, altamente desagradável como é o caso de hoje, tou com 25ºC e 65% dentro de casa e não dá para arrefecer porque na rua estão 20ºC e a mínima não deve ir muito abaixo dos 17/18ºC. O pessoal do interior começa a ficar com as noites frescas o que é bom para refrescar a casa, mas no litoral é o sofrimento que referi anteriormente.


----------



## martinus (4 Set 2014 às 01:12)

Aqui 26 C. Eu abro pouco as janelas porque me constipo com facilidade e à noite ainda menos por causa das traças e dos mosquitos. Nesta altura do ano também esta temperatura é quase ideal, não estamos exatamente no final do Inverno.


----------



## Névoa (4 Set 2014 às 02:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estamos a entrar na época em que acaba o vento, vem o tapete de nuvens humidade alta e temperaturas nos 20/25ºC, altamente desagradável como é o caso de hoje, tou com 25ºC e 65% dentro de casa e não dá para arrefecer porque na rua estão 20ºC e a mínima não deve ir muito abaixo dos 17/18ºC. O pessoal do interior começa a ficar com as noites frescas o que é bom para refrescar a casa, mas no litoral é o sofrimento que referi anteriormente.



A solução que encontrei, e que tem tido um resultado razoável até agora, foi simplesmente não activar o modo de esteira de água do ventilador/humidificador, para não aumentar ainda mais a hr.
O ventilador normal também está sempre ligado, e se a situação piora durante o dia, então a solução é cerrar as persianas mas deixar os vidros abertos. Mesmo que não haja muito sol, a impressão que tenho é que até a claridade aquece o ambiente da casa. 

Hoje eu ia deixar a persiana levantada por causa da gatinha, mas apercebi-me que:
1- Ela odeia a luminosidade irritante dos dias parcialmente encobertos, e eu também aliás;
2-O calor tornou-se insuportável com a persiana levantada;
3-Os mosquitos passam com facilidade pelas frestas do vidro que deixo abertas, imagino como seria se a janela estivesse totalmente aberta...

Conforme que a resposta que encontrei passa por criar sombras dentro de casa, ao cerrar as persianas por exemplo, e criar um fluxo de ar interno. Já não fará sentido talvez comprar um A/C este ano, mas recomendo então os ventiladores, que funcionam muito bem para arrefecer este ar abafado.


----------



## james (4 Set 2014 às 09:40)

Estamos a comecar a fazer a transicao do verao para o outono progressivamene e comeca a manifestar - se a principal carateristica do  nosso outono , que e tempo ameno e HR  muito elevada .

E , se ate agora , quem sofreu mais com as temperaturas dentro de casa foram os colegas do Interior , a partir de agora quem vai comecar a sofrer mais e o pessoal do Litoral .


----------



## Microburst (4 Set 2014 às 13:25)

No meu quarto estão 28,6ºC e 51% de HR, mas no memorável Verão de 2003 cheguei a registar 33,3ºC e 27% de HR. Na cozinha, que é por óbvias razões a divisão mais quente da casa, tenho por esta altura 30,1ºC e 60% de HR porque a casa está a arejar com a corrente de ar.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2014 às 15:06)

M**** de humidade, porra, acabei de tomar banho e já estou a suar, tenho 25ºC e 75% em casa.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Set 2014 às 18:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> M**** de humidade, porra, acabei de tomar banho e já estou a suar, tenho 25ºC e 75% em casa.



devias ir a Marraqueche tive la este verão e nunca senti tanto calor na vida e nunca bebi tanta agua então pouco tempo, e as casas de adobe são bem fresquinhas


----------



## vitoreis (1 Out 2014 às 22:36)

27ºC e 55% às 22:30... um inicio de outubro quente aqui por casa!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2014 às 13:41)

25.1ºC e 72%, que calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 12:53)

Hoje tive uma minima  baixa na varanda(exposta a norte): *11,0ºC*
As casas começam a ficar um pouco frias.


----------



## Zapiao (5 Dez 2014 às 20:44)

Minima de 2.5ºC dentro do carro.


----------



## joao nunes (5 Dez 2014 às 20:51)

dentro de casa 20,1ºC


----------



## Paula (5 Dez 2014 às 20:52)

15.6ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:02)

Temperatura: *16.1ºC.*
Humidade: *67%*


----------



## jotackosta (5 Dez 2014 às 21:04)

17.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:08)

Quarto: *15,5ºC*
Sala*: 18,7ºC*


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Dez 2014 às 01:16)

Cozinha 16,3 graus..


----------



## blade (6 Dez 2014 às 09:46)

14ºc é ano com inverno


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2014 às 10:11)

21ºC no Quarto


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2014 às 10:14)

A cozinha tinha esta manhã 11ºC!
O quarto está com 19,7ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Dez 2014 às 12:50)

Sala:* 14.5ºC*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Dez 2014 às 13:17)

Boas! 
No quarto, onde tenho um termómetro auriol, foi atingida a mínima deste outono com *5.8ºC*!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2014 às 15:07)

5.8 dentro de casa? What???


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2014 às 18:09)

Não é incomum no interior, especialmente se as casas forem feitas de materiais que não retém muito bem o calor. Não é assim tão chocante para alguns


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Zapiao disse:


> Minima de 2.5ºC dentro do carro.



No Domingo, tive valor parecido, 3,0ºC,  pouco faltava para ter gelo no volante.


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 18:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> No Domingo, tive valor parecido, 3,0ºC,  pouco faltava para ter gelo no volante.



Lembro-me de quando era mais novo (início dos anos 90 ) no "meu"  carro (que era o do meu pai), um nissan sunny 1.3 slx, em Tomar 
com o carro estacionado à beira rio naquelas noite de geadas intensas em Tomar na cidade com temperaturas negativas entre os *-1ºC*  e os* -4ºC,*
e quando saia da Disco ( o carro junto ao rio como uma camada brutal de geada) e entrava no carro (lá pelas 4H da madrugada) 
ficava a temer de frio dentro do carro (tal o frio que fazia) uns 5 a 10 minutos a bater o dente. 
Não imagino qual a temperatura ambiente, mas que era um grizo     absurdo, era.


----------



## jotackosta (10 Dez 2014 às 19:00)

Cozinha: 16,7ºC
Quarto: 9ºC

Aquecimento em casa, só na cozinha com o fogão a lenha


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 19:07)

Thomar disse:


> Lembro-me de quando era mais novo (início dos anos 90 ) no "meu"  carro (que era o do meu pai), um nissan sunny 1.3 slx, em Tomar
> com o carro estacionado à beira rio naquelas noite de geadas intensas em Tomar na cidade com temperaturas negativas entre os *-1ºC*  e os* -4ºC,*
> e quando saia da Disco ( o carro junto ao rio como uma camada brutal de geada) e entrava no carro (lá pelas 4H da madrugada)
> ficava a temer de frio dentro do carro (tal o frio que fazia) uns 5 a 10 minutos a bater o dente.
> Não imagino qual a temperatura ambiente, mas que era um grizo     absurdo, era.



Acredito, de facto, Tomar e todas aquelas aldeias da zona localizadas em áreas de vale, devem ter arrefecimentos nocturnos brutais, cheguei a ver um post do membro lsalvador a contar que água canalizada tinha congelado e os contadores tinham rebentado, incrivel.


----------



## Rachie (10 Dez 2014 às 19:30)

Na sala, virada a norte, estavam 16 antes de ligar o aquecedor. Agora já passa dos 17 

Na minha outra casa na Reboleira também tinha essas temperaturas de 6, 7 graus. é um último andar virado a norte sem prédios a proteger do ventinho gélido de Sintra.


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 19:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acredito, de facto, Tomar e todas aquelas aldeias da zona localizadas em áreas de vale, devem ter arrefecimentos nocturnos brutais, cheguei a ver um post do membro lsalvador a contar que água canalizada tinha congelado e os contadores tinham rebentado, incrivel.



É verdade (mais do que uma vez o lSalvador se queixou!), em Tomar e arredores (estação IPMA - Valdonas e estação do lsalvador) as temperaturas descem muito, 
tudo o que for vale e com cursos de água (como no resto do país) apresentam valores absurdos. 
Por isso mesmo é que a estação de Tomar-Valdonas, tem como record de temperatura mínima em 1 de março de 2005 o valor de *-7,4ºC!* .

Agora *on-topic*, quando morava em Tomar (antes do ano 2000), tinha dois termómetros, um na varanda (alcool) e outro no quarto (mercúrio), 
e era perfeitamente normal ir-me deitar com temperaturas no quarto entre os* +8ºC* e os *+12ºC*, nada agradável por sinal.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Dez 2014 às 20:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> 5.8 dentro de casa? What???


É verdade !
Aquela temperatura é fruto do mau isolamento da casa, e pelo simples motivo de eu não utilizar aquecimento no quarto pois só estou nele 3 dias por semana... neste momento no mesmo tenho uma temperatura de *6.5ºC*


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 21:10)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> É verdade !
> Aquela temperatura é fruto do mau isolamento da casa, e pelo simples motivo de eu não utilizar aquecimento no quarto pois só estou nele 3 dias por semana... neste momento no mesmo tenho uma temperatura de *6.5ºC*


Esses valores a serem constantes, não é nada bom para ti!  
Alto desconforto térmico e até mesmo risco de hipotermia!  
Tens de melhorar o isolatemento ou o aquecimento do quarto.
Na terra do meu pai *Paúl*, na parte sul do concelho da Covilhã e rodeado pela Serra da Estrela e pela Serra da Gardunha, 
em noites de inversão térmica, mas já com o frio instalado e dado a proximidade da Serra da Estrela que o com vento de norte gélido,
as temperaturas exteriores são bem frias, na parte mais baixa da vila a cerca de 400 metros de altitude com uma ribeira extremamente larga,
 a geada é sempre intensa. Como eu vou lá quase todos os anos no inverno, e a casa do meu pai foi construída em 1980/81, 
tem todos os defeitos de construção barata, não apropriada para a região, o que leva a registos de temperatura e humidade relativa
nada confortáveis. Nunca experiementei medir a temperatura no quarto por lá, mas sempre senti frio muito frio, todas as manhãs,
 em que se torna quase impossível vestir umas calças de ganga geladas, e no quarto, sempre um bafo, vermos a nossa respiração/condensação de vapor de água da nossa boca.
É muito desagradável. Acredito que nessas alturas a temperatura no quarto ronde os *+5/7ºC! *


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

Thomar disse:


> Esses valores a serem constantes, não é nada bom para ti!
> Alto desconforto térmico e até mesmo risco de hipotermia!
> Tens de melhorar o isolatemento ou o aquecimento do quarto.
> Na terra do meu pai *Paúl*, na parte sul do concelho da Covilhã e rodeado pela Serra da Estrela e pela Serra da Gardunha,
> ...


Estes valores caso não use aquecimento são quase constantes naquele quarto, no verão já cheguei a ter *36ºC *no mesmo quarto! Mas normalmente uso aquecimento e consigo manter a temperatura do quarto nuns minimamente confortáveis *14ºC*, senão é mesmo insuportável!


----------



## Zapiao (10 Dez 2014 às 22:33)

A minima no carro ja foi batida para 1ºC


----------



## Art-J (15 Dez 2014 às 19:05)

Conto com temperatura dentro de casa de 24 ºC.
Não tem aquecimento nem ar condicionado.

Local: Funchal


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Jan 2015 às 10:18)

*11.4ºC* na sala e* 75%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2015 às 10:31)

Esta manhã a termómetro do aquecimento central marcava 17.5ºC...
Só mesmo ligando de ve dez em quando o aquecimento se mantém uma temperatura suportável dentro de casa.
Passo mais frio em Carcavelos que em Chaves!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2015 às 12:04)

Ontem o meu quarto (virado a Sul) esteve com 14,9ºC. Hoje saí cedo e volto tarde, ficou de janela aberta, vamos lá ver se não baixa os 10ºC


----------



## Névoa (2 Jan 2015 às 12:34)

Ia comprar uma pequena em no lidl para dados do interior de casa mas não cheguei a tempo, conforme que ainda não sei da temperatura. A noite do dia 31 foi a mais fria até agora, embora talvez isso não fosse reflectido nos dados das estações.
Estou com muitos problemas por causa disso, o piso da casa é gelado. Ontem colocámos mais um tapete que foi comprado para substituir outro mais antigo, mas achei melhor deixar também os tapetes antigos, e a situação melhorou um pouco. Tenho um aquecedor a óleo pequeno, gasta imenso e não aquece nada....
Não posso substituir o piso e por enquanto não me quero mudar, alguma sugestão para fazer a casa mais quente? Talvez se eu colocasse algum tipo de papel debaixo dos tapetes a situação melhorasse?


----------



## Zapiao (2 Jan 2015 às 15:01)

Pessoalmente prefiro os termo ventiladores porque espalham o ar quente.


----------



## meko60 (2 Jan 2015 às 15:50)

Boa tarde.
O aparelho a comprar depende sempre da área que se quer aquecer, e claro da disponibilidade económica para a aquisição e posteriormente para a manutenção (quero dizer gastos com energia para o manter a funcionar).
Envio este link da DECO para fazeres 1 simulação.
http://www.deco.proteste.pt/casa/aquecimento/simule-e-poupe/aquecer-a-casa-qual-o-melhor-sistema


----------



## Névoa (3 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Depois de muito ver e ponderar, acabei por optar por um splitter com resistência de cerâmica, vai ser instalado amanhã. Depois digo se resultou, e desde já agradeço as sugestões


----------



## meko60 (3 Jan 2015 às 23:20)

Podes-me explicar o que é 1 splitter com resistência de ceramica?Penso que adquiriste 1 aparelho de ar condicionado,certo?


----------



## meko60 (3 Jan 2015 às 23:28)

Tenho 16,7ºC no quarto.


----------



## Névoa (4 Jan 2015 às 00:47)

meko60 disse:


> Podes-me explicar o que é 1 splitter com resistência de ceramica?Penso que adquiriste 1 aparelho de ar condicionado,certo?



Não é A/C, isso eu tenho mas é só para arrefecer e é móvel, daqueles de tubo pela janela, que em 2013 deu bastante jeito aliás. Como o apartamento é alugado, não posso pensar num splitter de A/C, infelizmente.
O que eu comprei, apesar do nome (agora não sei se é split ou splitter) é um aquecedor eléctrico com resistências de cerâmica, de aspecto bastante parecido com uma saída interna de A/C e que deve ser colocado no parede, mas não é preciso de ter saída exterior.
Foi o sistema escolhido por ser o mais cat friendly


----------



## meko60 (4 Jan 2015 às 01:05)

Ah ,ok obrigado pela explicação  .Uma coisa neste género :


https://www.worten.pt/aquecedor-ceramico-parede-kunft-nh-12r.html


----------



## Névoa (4 Jan 2015 às 01:36)

meko60 disse:


> Ah ,ok obrigado pela explicação  .Uma coisa neste género :
> 
> 
> https://www.worten.pt/aquecedor-ceramico-parede-kunft-nh-12r.html



Acho que sim, o que eu comprei se não foi este então é bem parecido:

www.aki.pt/climatizacao/aquecimento-movel-electrico/aquecimento-electrico-termoventilador/termoventiladores-ceramicos/SPLITCERAMICO2000WIP22LEDTIMER7,5HCONTROLOREMOTO-P32630.aspx#.VKiXXx6p1oM

Assim na parede a resistência está longe do pelo da gatinha, e também não tem os problemas dos aquecedores a gás, tal como o cheiro. Acredito que também possua um sistema de ventilação para ajudar que o calor se espalhe.
Pelo que entendi, não é um sistema muito popular porque é fixo, mas se eu gostar ainda instalo outro no quarto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 19:53)

Tinha 14.5ºC liguei o aquecimento e já saltou para os 16.5ºC... tem de chegar pelo menos aos 18ºC...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 21:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tinha 14.5ºC liguei o aquecimento e já saltou para os 16.5ºC... tem de chegar pelo menos aos 18ºC...



O termómetro já marca 18ºC e a subir!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 21:48)

Quarto: *14,4ºC* 
Varanda(exposta a norte): *9,5ºC*
Rua: *6,5ºC*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

*6.9ºC* dentro do quarto...a subir!


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Jan 2015 às 22:01)

*11.7ºC* na sala.


----------



## Névoa (7 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

O aparelho que comprei no sábado já foi desactivado pois a ventoinha do mesmo não parava de trabalhar quando a temperatura indicada era atingida (no aparelho), provocando então... arrefecimento!

Além de desconfortável, não acho que fosse muito saudável ter rajadas de ar quente e frio intermitentes vindas do alto da parede... para esquecer!

Ele marcava a temperatura de casa, estando desligado, sempre nos 15C à tarde e 11C à noite. Agora deve estar mais quente, com o aquecedor a óleo em cima de uma mesinha está muito melhor


----------



## Névoa (23 Jan 2015 às 09:57)

O auriol que comprei no Domingo tem mostrado que a temperatura dentro de casa é muito estável, sendo que a presença do aquecedor e de tapetes forrados (6 camadas dos mais diversos materiais) na sala fazem toda a diferença. O quarto é gelado, quase sempre na marca dos 12C, e a sala por volta dos 14C sem aquecedor e com 14,7C com o mesmo ligado (já se vê que é mesmo muito pouco eficiente).

Hoje, no entanto, noto alguma diferença: 15,5C na sala e 13,4C no quarto, e já está muito mais agradável!

Gosto do inverno, mas isso de passar frio por causa de pisos gelados, mal pensados, e aquecedores que só fazem uma grande diferença na hora de pagar a factura de energia não está com nada! :/


----------



## Rachie (23 Jan 2015 às 11:02)

Névoa disse:


> O auriol que comprei no Domingo tem mostrado que a temperatura dentro de casa é muito estável, sendo que a presença do aquecedor e de tapetes forrados (6 camadas dos mais diversos materiais) na sala fazem toda a diferença. O quarto é gelado, quase sempre na marca dos 12C, e a sala por volta dos 14C sem aquecedor e com 14,7C com o mesmo ligado (já se vê que é mesmo muito pouco eficiente).
> 
> Hoje, no entanto, noto alguma diferença: 15,5C na sala e 13,4C no quarto, e já está muito mais agradável!
> 
> Gosto do inverno, mas isso de passar frio por causa de pisos gelados, mal pensados, e aquecedores que só fazem uma grande diferença na hora de pagar a factura de energia não está com nada! :/



Na minha antiga casa, que tinha chão em mosaico, acontecia-me extactamente o mesmo: os aquecedores (dois ao mesmo tempo) só subiam a conta da luz! Cheguei a ter 6º dentro de casa. 

Agora estou numa com flutuante (e janelas de vidro duplo ) e tenho um termoventilador e um aquecedor a óleo. Ambos aquecem relativamente bem, so que o termoventilador seca demasiado o ar e depois tenho de o desligar e a seguir a temperatura desce rapidamente. O aquecedor a óleo demora mais a aquecer, mas mantém o calor ao longo do dia / noite. Mas ambos ainda fazem subir 2 a 3 graus a temperatura.

Tendo disponibilidade económica o melhor é mesmo mudar para flutuante e ter janelas "novas". É um grande investimento mas que acaba por ter retorno.

EDIT: li agora os teus posts anteriores, acho que só mesmo com muitos tapetes e mantas  É o mesmo problema que eu tinha na outra casa. Apesar de tudo consegui melhorar um pouco com um desumidificador. Mas também gasta bem. Vê se encontras algum naquelas lojas de electrodomésticos em 2ª mão. Uma vez vi um AC portatil a 60€, pode ser que apareçam desumidificadores também.


----------



## blade (23 Jan 2015 às 11:04)

Hoje esteve uma noite bem mais quente por isso devem estar uns 13,8ºc (não uso aquecimento) quando foi os dias de nevoeiro em lisboa estava a volta dos 10ºc  mas agora a tendência será de aquecimento já passou metade do inverno


----------



## Névoa (23 Jan 2015 às 20:46)

Rachie disse:


> Na minha antiga casa, que tinha chão em mosaico, acontecia-me extactamente o mesmo: os aquecedores (dois ao mesmo tempo) só subiam a conta da luz! Cheguei a ter 6º dentro de casa.
> 
> Agora estou numa com flutuante (e janelas de vidro duplo ) e tenho um termoventilador e um aquecedor a óleo. Ambos aquecem relativamente bem, so que o termoventilador seca demasiado o ar e depois tenho de o desligar e a seguir a temperatura desce rapidamente. O aquecedor a óleo demora mais a aquecer, mas mantém o calor ao longo do dia / noite. Mas ambos ainda fazem subir 2 a 3 graus a temperatura.
> 
> ...



Li o teu post pouco antes de sair de casa pela tarde, conforme que a este propósito estive numa loja a ver aparelhos e preços. Eu não devo investir num desumidificador, este inverno foi seco e deu para perceber o quanto o frio seco atacou a minha asma e a da gatinha, foi um susto atrás do outro este inverno.
Mas descobri algo, na loja, que eu só sabia existir em teoria, que é o A/C móvel com função também de aquecimento. É caro, perto de 500 euros, conforme que não me motivei muito para fazer perguntas na loja, mas fico a pensar que se for aquele de tubo de encaixe na janela, como é o meu A/C que só arrefece, então também tem de se contratar um bom marceneiro para fazer um encaixe perfeito na janela, de forma que o ar frio não entre por frestas (e também que seja à prova de patadinhas). Outra coisa mesmo necessária é verificar o nível de ruído máximo produzido pelo aparelho, de forma que este possa ser ligado também à noite. Aliás, já pensei em trocar o meu por causa do ruído (de resto, excelente), este que também aquece pode ser boa opção... e é algo que posso levar comigo quando mudar de casa. Isso é algo que terei de ver no futuro, pois talvez, como disse o blade, o pior deste inverno já tenha passado. De facto, hoje tive uma sensação de início de primavera, embora saiba que ainda vamos ter alguns dias frios pela frente.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

*12,3ºC *Varanda
*14,1ºC*  Quarto
*17,8ºC* Sala


----------



## jotackosta (23 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

*20ºC* na cozinha com o forno a lenha, onde se passa a maior parte do tempo (isto nas aldeias aqui da zona é frequente). Casa já velhinha antes de a termos remodelado parcialmente.
*10ºC* na sala (pouco uso), sem aquecimento.
*12ºC* no quarto com radiador a óleo.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 23:30)

*15º* . Não uso aquecimento. A varanda virada a sul-sudoeste aquece a casa quando há sol. Sem sol durante uma semana já cheguei a ter 13º na sala e 11º no quarto, mas nunca passa daí.


----------



## Rachie (23 Jan 2015 às 23:50)

Névoa disse:


> Li o teu post pouco antes de sair de casa pela tarde, conforme que a este propósito estive numa loja a ver aparelhos e preços. Eu não devo investir num desumidificador, este inverno foi seco e deu para perceber o quanto o frio seco atacou a minha asma e a da gatinha, foi um susto atrás do outro este inverno.
> Mas descobri algo, na loja, que eu só sabia existir em teoria, que é o A/C móvel com função também de aquecimento. É caro, perto de 500 euros, conforme que não me motivei muito para fazer perguntas na loja, mas fico a pensar que se for aquele de tubo de encaixe na janela, como é o meu A/C que só arrefece, então também tem de se contratar um bom marceneiro para fazer um encaixe perfeito na janela, de forma que o ar frio não entre por frestas (e também que seja à prova de patadinhas). Outra coisa mesmo necessária é verificar o nível de ruído máximo produzido pelo aparelho, de forma que este possa ser ligado também à noite. Aliás, já pensei em trocar o meu por causa do ruído (de resto, excelente), este que também aquece pode ser boa opção... e é algo que posso levar comigo quando mudar de casa. Isso é algo que terei de ver no futuro, pois talvez, como disse o blade, o pior deste inverno já tenha passado. De facto, hoje tive uma sensação de início de primavera, embora saiba que ainda vamos ter alguns dias frios pela frente.


UI, então se o ar seco te faz mal é para esquecer.
Nao sei como funcionam os AC portateis em termos de condensação. Mas 500 é muito caro. Deve ser mesmo dos bons! Mas investiga e se interessar procura usado. Gastar tanto dinheiro para nao servir n vale a pena!


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Jan 2015 às 00:20)

Névoa disse:


> Li o teu post pouco antes de sair de casa pela tarde, conforme que a este propósito estive numa loja a ver aparelhos e preços. Eu não devo investir num desumidificador, este inverno foi seco e deu para perceber o quanto o frio seco atacou a minha asma e a da gatinha, foi um susto atrás do outro este inverno.
> Mas descobri algo, na loja, que eu só sabia existir em teoria, que é o A/C móvel com função também de aquecimento. É caro, perto de 500 euros, conforme que não me motivei muito para fazer perguntas na loja, mas fico a pensar que se for aquele de tubo de encaixe na janela, como é o meu A/C que só arrefece, então também tem de se contratar um bom marceneiro para fazer um encaixe perfeito na janela, de forma que o ar frio não entre por frestas (e também que seja à prova de patadinhas). Outra coisa mesmo necessária é verificar o nível de ruído máximo produzido pelo aparelho, de forma que este possa ser ligado também à noite. Aliás, já pensei em trocar o meu por causa do ruído (de resto, excelente), este que também aquece pode ser boa opção... e é algo que posso levar comigo quando mudar de casa. Isso é algo que terei de ver no futuro, pois talvez, como disse o blade, o pior deste inverno já tenha passado. De facto, hoje tive uma sensação de início de primavera, embora saiba que ainda vamos ter alguns dias frios pela frente.



Em principio quase de certeza absoluta, digo quase, porque tenho um desses no meu trabalho e no modo de aquecimento funciona como uma resistência, ou seja não precisa de por o tubo para o exterior

naquelas lojas de vendas de usados costumam ter alguns, em Benfica perto do Fonte Nova existe uma e em Alfragide também.


----------



## Geopower (24 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

14.4° C, sem aquecimento. Quarto voltado a Leste. Espero que amanhã faça sol de manhã para aquecer um pouco esta divisão.


----------



## Névoa (24 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

Vitor TT disse:


> Em principio quase de certeza absoluta, digo quase, porque tenho um desses no meu trabalho e no modo de aquecimento funciona como uma resistência, ou seja não precisa de por o tubo para o exterior
> 
> naquelas lojas de vendas de usados costumam ter alguns, em Benfica perto do Fonte Nova existe uma e em Alfragide também.



Li algures que os A/C splitters que também aquecem funcionam com um sistema bastante estranho de aquecimento, que permite tirar calor do exterior por mais frio que esteja. Não sei dizer, e entretanto vou procurar mais informação sobre isso, mas o facto é que segundo a deco, é dos sistemas mais baratos de aquecimento na hora da factura de energia, e por isso, nestes splitters (acho que estes chamam reverters mas não tenho a certeza), o sistema não deve ser de resistência. Mas o móvel eu não sei mesmo, vou ter de perguntar na loja, se amanhã passar pelo Norte Shopping pergunto qual o sistema o aparelho usa. É que parece estranho que este sistema seja eficiente por causa do encaixe na janela.
Quamdo eu souber mais coloco aqui o que encontrei


----------



## DaniFR (24 Jan 2015 às 11:51)

Névoa disse:


> Li algures que os A/C splitters que também aquecem funcionam com um sistema bastante estranho de aquecimento, que permite tirar calor do exterior por mais frio que esteja.


Isso é o princípio de funcionamento dos sistemas de ar condicionado, transfere calor de um lado para o outro. Se quiseres aquecer o interior o AC retira calor do exterior para interior, se objectivo for arrefecer o AC transfere calor do interior para o exterior.


----------



## Névoa (24 Jan 2015 às 13:45)

DaniFR disse:


> Isso é o princípio de funcionamento dos sistemas de ar condicionado, transfere calor de um lado para o outro. Se quiseres aquecer o interior o AC retira calor do exterior para interior, se objectivo for arrefecer o AC transfere calor do interior para o exterior.



Estanho é que se possa retirar calor do exterior mesmo quando está muito muito frio.... ou melhor, estranho é que o sistema seja eficiente nestas condições 

Estive a pesquisar um bocadinho pela internet (é sempre bom fazer isso antes de perguntar o que seja numa loja) e parece que os A/Cs que aquecem têm o que é chamado de "bomba de calor". Isso foi exactamente o que vi anunciado na loja ontem, mas na minha loira cabeça pensei que queriam dizer que o aparelho produzia muito calor, por isso era uma bomba de calor 

No outro post disse que pensava que eram os inverters que faziam isso, mas pelo que li isso não tem a ver, é outra coisa, e o sistema de aquecimento chama-se mesmo bomba de calor e só.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Jan 2015 às 18:56)

Névoa disse:


> Estanho é que se possa retirar calor do exterior mesmo quando está muito muito frio.... ou melhor, estranho é que o sistema seja eficiente nestas condições


Claro que o sistema torna-se menos eficiente com temperaturas muito baixas, alguns graus negativos.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2015 às 19:05)

DaniFR disse:


> Claro que o sistema torna-se menos eficiente com temperaturas muito baixas, alguns graus negativos.



Depende sempre do sistema instalado. Mas de facto a eficiência será um pouco menor. 
O diferencial térmico entre o fluído que circula e o ar exterior é que manda. No permutador de calor é transferido o diferencial térmico para o sistema de aquecimento e o fluido novamente arrefecido. Não sei a que temperatura este fluido vai, mas há sistemas em que é arrefecido até -45ºC.

Cá em casa tenho 15º na zona central do 1º andar.
No rés do chã, onde tenho o PC e a estação, tenho 13,9ºC.
Neste momento não tenho aquecimento ligado.


----------



## Névoa (24 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

Já estive na loja, onde disseram que realmente estes sistemas que eles têm lá funcionam com a tal bomba de calor, e por isso vão precisar do tubo na janela mesmo para aquecer. A máquina que eu vi é algo, tem imensas funçőes, inclusive desumidificador.

No entanto, o nível de ruído máximo é de 56 decibeis, e isso é muito, penso que estraga tudo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

Já chegou a conta do gás!


----------



## Zapiao (26 Jan 2015 às 15:03)

Quanto a mais?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jan 2015 às 15:35)

Zapiao disse:


> Quanto a mais?


 
Praticamente o triplo do normal que costumo pagar!
De facto se tivesse o aquecimento sempre ligado, não ganhava só pra Digal!


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 19:11)

17.2ºC na sala, a 2 metros da lareira.
Hoje de manhã acordei com exactamente 11ºC no quarto.


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2015 às 19:13)

Tenho 12.5ºC porque me meti à janela


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2015 às 19:20)

Sala: 17,1ºC 62% HR


----------



## Geopower (3 Fev 2015 às 21:17)

15.9 ºC. Aquecimento ligado.


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2015 às 22:57)

13.9 ºC, sem aquecimento.


----------



## Geopower (5 Fev 2015 às 23:25)

13.6 °C. Sem aquecimento. Mais 2 dias e já nem preciso pôr a cerveja no frigorifico


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 07:09)

Esta madrugada está nos 10ºC no quarto.


----------



## Kispo (6 Fev 2015 às 17:23)

17.1ºC e 65%HR no quarto sem aquecimento. O isolamento das paredes é o que vai valendo


----------



## xtremebierzo (9 Fev 2015 às 20:08)

23ºC agora mesmo


----------



## Paelagius (11 Fev 2015 às 15:15)

Boa tarde,

Algum de vocês tem este sistema?


----------



## Geopower (22 Fev 2015 às 23:25)

15.9 ºC sem aquecimento. Divisão voltada a leste.


----------



## Geopower (13 Mai 2015 às 22:16)

24,0ºC. Calor horrível e ainda estamos em Maio. Divisão voltada a Leste.


----------



## Rachie (13 Mai 2015 às 22:28)

23.4 na sala, voltada a Norte.
25.6 na marquise voltada a Sul


----------



## NunoC (26 Mai 2015 às 17:00)

28,7ºC na sala e é por isso que já não se pode com as calças!!!


----------



## blade (26 Mai 2015 às 20:04)

22ºc na sala de baixo que é +- a média dos últimos dias 16min-26max, a 6 de julho 2013 estavam 30ºc nessa sala, nas salas de cima 34ºc ao final da noite, mas estes dias são fraquinhos comparativamente a dias de 40ºc+


----------



## rbsmr (27 Mai 2015 às 01:55)

22,5°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2015 às 09:41)

Noite inteira de janela aberta e mesmo assim tenho 24,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mai 2015 às 13:07)

26,1ºC no quarto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2015 às 15:12)

No geral...na casa anda nos 23.0ºC,do lado do sol,tudo no escuro .


----------



## Névoa (27 Mai 2015 às 18:24)

A temperatura da sala andava pelos 23,7C, então ontem liguei um bocado o A/C portátil para tentar evitar que o calor acumulasse ainda mais. A temperatura desceu aos 22C mas bastou que o aparelho fosse desligado para voltar aos 23,7C.
Hoje estreei então o novo climatizador com bandeja de gelo, no quarto estavam 23,6C e desceu aos 22,7C, depois levei-o à sala onde já estavam os 23,7C e a temperatura desceu aos 23,1. Actualmente tenho no quarto, sem nenhum aparelho ligado, 23,5C e, na sala, ainda com o climatizador mas com a água já à temperatura ambiente, 23,2C. Gosto bastante deste novo climatizador, a bandeja é facilmente removível, o que facilitará a sua limpeza, impedindo assim que os mosquitos utilizem-na como piscina.

Persianas descidas.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2015 às 18:27)

25,3ºC no quarto virado para Oeste, ou seja, com sol a tarde toda. Persianas para baixo da parte da frente da casa.


----------



## Geopower (27 Mai 2015 às 19:36)

25,7*C. Divisão voltada para leste. Janela ainda fechada, pois lá fora ainda está mais quente. Espero que venha algum vento de NW para minimizar o efeito da ilha de calor urbano.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Mai 2015 às 21:35)

27,5ºC na sala.


----------



## Geopower (27 Mai 2015 às 21:37)

com as janelas abertas e com corrente de ar, apenas baixou 2 décimas: 25,5ºC. A carga térmica dos edificios não permite que a temperatura desça mais.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Mai 2015 às 23:49)

No quarto já tenho 28º,  nunca na vida esperava já ter de ligar o AC em Maio.


----------



## Geopower (28 Mai 2015 às 22:28)

25,8ºC, com janela aberta. Espero que amanhã começe a descer, com a descida das temperaturas exteriores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2015 às 23:19)

27,5ºC e 35%.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 23:23)

As minimas tropicais, maximas a rondar os 28-29 graus, e vento moderado de leste aqueceram e bem a casa.
*23,9ºC* no quarto.

Amanhã tenho forte nortada assolar aqui a minha zona, uma maravilha, venha ela.


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Mai 2015 às 23:41)

Já vou nos 28,5º , espero não ser isto assim até meio de Outubro ou quase no fim como já tem sido nos dois últimos anos .


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 01:00)

27.7ºC e 63% humidade, estou a assar no quarto


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jun 2015 às 12:41)

Por aqui esteve nos 29,6°C. Desceu até aos 27,4°C durante a noite e já está a subir outra vez, vai agora nos 29,0°C.


----------



## ferraz (12 Jun 2015 às 12:17)

Bom dia,

Preciso da vossa ajuda.

Estou a pensar isolar as paredes externas (pelo interior) do meu apartamento. É demasio frio no inverno e demasiado quente no verão.

Pensei na seguinte solução mas, como não sou entendido agradecia confirmação/sugestões:

1-colocar junto à parede atual externa placa de roofmate
2- colocar lã de rocha (6mm)
3- fechar com pladur


Acham que fico bem servido (no total cerca de 10m)?
Aconselham outra solução? Pergunto pq 1 sujeito me desanconselhou as 2 coisas (lã de rocha + roofmate). Dizia que a placa de roofmate poderia ficar estragada, com humidades


Quero tb evitar condensações e humidades dps deste trabalho pois tenho ar condicionado na casa.


Obrigado


----------



## Tufao André (12 Jun 2015 às 12:48)

Na 2ª feira cheguei a registar *30,0ºC *no quarto!!!  
Agora com este fresco tao bom ja desceu uns bons graus, tendo de momento 24,2ºC!  É provável que fique na casa dos 23ºC hoje.


----------



## ferraz (14 Jun 2015 às 08:03)

Alguém me ajuda? na questão acima?
Queria decidir-me esta semana relativamente aos orçamentos e técnicas que me apresentaram mas gostava de ter o vosso aconselhamento.

obg


----------



## meko60 (14 Jun 2015 às 14:46)

23,5ºC


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2015 às 23:01)

25,4ºC com janela aberta. Divisão voltada a leste. Desde terça feira, a temperatura interior tem subido cerca de 1,5ºC por dia.


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2015 às 00:01)

Sobe sobe...26,5ºC. Janela aberta a entrar vento quente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2015 às 21:13)

29,4ºC e 38%.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2015 às 23:21)

Um forno dentro de casa - 30.6ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Jun 2015 às 23:31)

Tenho uns "frescos" 30,4ºC e 35% Hr


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Um forno dentro de casa - 30.6ºC





Vitor TT disse:


> Tenho uns "frescos" 30,4ºC e 35% Hr





Aqui em Carcavelos, graças a uma arquitectura e exposição muito bem concebidas, 24ºC e 55%.
Nunca precisei de AC (nem de aquecimento no inverno). No inverno o sol é o aquecedor, no verão é a brisa marítima ou a nortada que percorrem a casa de um lado ao outro, mas esta corrente de ar não entra quente, pois quando vem do mar é naturalmente fresca e quando vem de terra é arrefecida pelas árvores mais altas que o edifício desse lado. As varandas têm um alpendre que durante o verão impede o sol de bater nas paredes exteriores quando está mais alto; durante o inverno e também graças à orientação permite o sol entrar pela ampla janela e aquecer o interior como uma estufa. Genial.

E claro que, em última análise, a frescura do microclima local é determinante.


----------



## ogalo (21 Jun 2015 às 19:19)

aqui tenho 27.4º .....


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2015 às 20:25)

31,0°C na sala e onde tenho o pc ainda deve estar mais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2015 às 20:55)

31.0ºC também aqui dentro da sala


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 31.0ºC também aqui dentro da sala





guimeixen disse:


> 31,0°C na sala e onde tenho o pc ainda deve estar mais.



 não faço ideia como é possível "sobreviver" dentro de casa com essas temperaturas. No entanto já (sobre)vivi em outras casas, há muitos anos, que também eram assim fornos.
A monitorização e comparação das temperaturas interiores e exteriores é uma das defesas, nada pode ser aberto enquanto no exterior a temperatura fôr superior à do interior, era a regra que sempre usei. Qualquer janela que receba sol directo ou mesmo só irradiação do céu ou outros edifícios de fachadas ensolaradas deve manter os estores corridos. Regar os terraços e paredes exteriores também ajuda, nos casos em que é possível, embora seja um gasto de água considerável. Lembro-me que por vezes era mesmo necessário desligar todos os aparelhos eléctricos, especialmente os velhos pc's e televisões (os próprios davam sinal de sobre-aquecimento). E durante a noite tudo fica aberto (se realmente estiver mais fresco no exterior). Uma das coisas que faz aumentar a sensação de calor no interior das habitações é também a humidade mais elevada provocada por água corrente, até um chuveiro frio parecendo que refresca é pior, ou simples recipientes com água ao ar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2015 às 22:30)

Por aqui sigo com 27,6ºC. Bastante bom, visto que ontem cheguei a atingir os 30,2ºC, mas ainda assim é insuportável para se conseguir dormir...


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Jun 2015 às 00:36)

Ainda tinha 28,8º C quando cheguei a casa, horrível depois de ter estado a levar com temperaturas provavelmente na casa dos 20º C durante a volta, o corpo habituou-se a esta baixa temperatura e entrar em casa com quase 30 é um choque bem grande, o que vale é ter AC pelo menos para compensar o calor gerado pelo PC.


----------



## Geopower (22 Jun 2015 às 22:15)

25.7ºC. Janela aberta, Está a baixar muito lentamente. O prédio acumulou muito calor nos últimos dias.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Jul 2015 às 19:35)

Era um pouco off-topic no seguimento, por isso comento o meu caso aqui...
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-interior-norte-e-centro-julho-2015.8309/


ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...por casa a temperatura já desceu 3/4ºC,com este fresco natural lá fora,esta noite desce mais 2/3ºC,para chegar aos 21/22ºC....



Não tenho termómetro, mas depois de quase meia semana com o sol a todo o gás, a temperatura dentro de casa, ainda está bastante alta, fácilmente, hoje, nos 26ºC, e esteve toda a noite com as janelas abertas e as persianas entre-abertas... Está horrivel . Está bem melhor na rua lol.

Vamos a ver se esta noite já baixa mais .


----------



## Geopower (1 Jul 2015 às 23:17)

24,7*C. Baixou 2*C nos ultimos 2 dias. Amanhã é expectável que comece a subir novamente.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jul 2015 às 01:51)

Hot hot.. Açores Faial, reparem no pormenor da humidade em casa! E a hora em questão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2015 às 21:34)

Por aqui, com tanta noite tropical a dar com o pau, o quarto marca 32.5ºC, é tipo sauna e nem as janelas salvam que a nortada é quente. Melhor mesmo é dentro da banheira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2015 às 22:02)

Aqui, desde que o meu computador veio da reparação que a temperatura do quarto aumentou 2ºC 

Neste momento 27,8ºC e 52%.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2015 às 21:39)

neste momento tenho 24.2ºC dentro de casa


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2015 às 23:19)

ricardop120 disse:


> neste momento tenho 24.2ºC dentro de casa



Olha...Também estou com 24,2ºC.
Isto do PC a trabalhar 24\24h dá nisto.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 22:35)

*30.2ºC  *, tenho ventoinha virada para mim


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Ago 2015 às 23:06)

28,9º C.


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2015 às 23:02)

18,3ºC no quarto.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 23:13)

*14,3°C *no quarto virado para o lado da casa que nunca apanha sol nesta altura.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Nov 2015 às 00:07)

Já tenho 16,9º C a aquecer ligeiramente durante o dia devido ao sol ( quando está presente ) e eventualmente aos computadores ligados, mas a descer durante a noite, vamos ver até onde chega, finalmente já fiz a "comutação" para o pijama de inverno e uso de roupão quase obrigatório, quem também já deve sentir frio é o meu gato, pois está em cima das minhas pernas e quer entrar para dentro da cama quando me vou deitar .


----------



## Névoa (23 Nov 2015 às 11:36)

Tenho tentado manter a temperatura de casa perto dos 20C, mas ainda não sei ajustar muito bem o A/C para este efeito. À noite, quando a gatinha já está no puff com os cobertores, desligo o A/C, e hoje, quando vi o termómetro, tinha 17C pela manhã.

Os gatos sentem mais frio que calor (mas também devemos ter cuidado com o calor excessivo do verão), e sendo propensos às doenças respiratórias, devemos ter muito cuidado no inverno e mantê-los quentinhos. Há quem coloque aquelas camas de radiador, eu pessoalmente acho isso bastante perigoso.

Enquanto escrevo isso a gatinha está no meu colo, a tentar tirar a manta (por causa da asma eu tenho muito cuidado com ela, mesmo muito, agora no inverno), conforme que não posso ver o termómetro, mas está agradável, acredito que entre os 19 e 20C.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Nov 2015 às 11:43)

Bom dia.
Ainda registo 21°c na zona mais quente da casa, e 20°c na zona mais fresca.
Uma diferença muito curta devido ao AC, afinal todos os anos o Mantenho ligado desde as 17:00 até às 00:00. Já o tenho ligado desde dia 15, altura em que a temperatura desceu dos 22°c.
Gosto de tentar manter um temperatura confortável dentro de casa sem ter de me vestir demasiado para fazer face ao frio.
Uma nota, a minha casa é pequena (T1) e não tenho hall, logo com o AC na sala é fácil manter o equilíbrio sem aumentar excessivamente a conta da luz.


----------



## Névoa (23 Nov 2015 às 12:05)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Ainda registo 21°c na zona mais quente da casa, e 20°c na zona mais fresca.
> Uma diferença muito curta devido ao AC, afinal todos os anos o Mantenho ligado desde as 17:00 até às 00:00. Já o tenho ligado desde dia 15, altura em que a temperatura desceu dos 22°c.
> Gosto de tentar manter um temperatura confortável dentro de casa sem ter de me vestir demasiado para fazer face ao frio.
> Uma nota, a minha casa é pequena (T1) e não tenho hall, logo com o AC na sala é fácil manter o equilíbrio sem aumentar excessivamente a conta da luz.



O A/C é simplesmente excelente. Vai ser o meu primeiro  inverno com ele, mas no verão tive-o ligado 24/7 e o aumento na conta foi irrisório, ainda mais porque mantive o cilindro desligado. O cilindro e os radiadores/ aquecedores de resistência é que pesam na conta!


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2015 às 12:27)

23ºC na parte voltada a Sul e com tendência a subir nos próximos tempos...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (23 Nov 2015 às 14:35)

+/- 26º é a temperatura normal aqui por casa durante esta época. É uma casa grande (3 quartos) mas com aquecimento central que ainda não foi ligado este ano. É engraçado que como tenho chão de madeira (americano) quando a minha vizinha de baixo liga o seu aquecimento central a minha casa por cima aquece bem! eheheh


----------



## Geopower (23 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

15,8ºC sem aquecimento. Divisão voltada a Leste.


----------



## Geiras (25 Nov 2015 às 19:09)

Na sala ontem chegou aos 14,8ºC sem aquecimento. Divisão virada a Norte.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2015 às 19:20)

Continua em descida a temperatura no quarto virado para a parte da casa que nunca apanha sol nesta altura*(Leste), 12,1ºC *(sem aquecimento).


----------



## PapoilaVerde (25 Nov 2015 às 22:04)

Tenho tido 22º em casa, marcados no AC da sala que apanha sol grande parte do dia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2015 às 22:46)

O termostato do hall de entrada do aquecimento central marca uns agradáveis 18.5ºC...
Ainda não liguei o aquecimento esta temporada.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2015 às 23:04)

19ºC, o aquecedor natural que é o sol na varanda virada a SSW e que entra pela casa toda, funciona bem nestes dias de céu menos nublado. Assim que o sol se põe fecha-se tudo e conserva bem pela noite toda, com uma descida no máximo de 2º a 3ºC. Além disso é um terceiro andar, portanto as situações que produzem as mínimas mais baixas não afectam a esta altura. Quando não há sol, desce até aos 15ºC nos invernos frios, raramente vai abaixo. Nunca usei aquecimento nem ar condiconado, não tenho aliás. Um bom cobertor e uma camisola de lã grossa são um investimento para muitos e muitos anos...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2015 às 01:21)

Nos dois últimos dias tenho tido temperaturas da ordem dos 14-15ºC em casa aqui em Lisboa, o que é uma diferença um pouco brutal para o que se sente em Portalegre apesar da temperatura exterior ser superior em Lisboa.
Agora com 16,4ºC, mesmo assim uma sensação desagradável em comparação. Divisão virada a Norte.


----------



## Geiras (26 Nov 2015 às 22:21)

Boa noite

15,5ºC na cozinha sem aquecimento e 18,8ºC na sala com aquecimento.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2015 às 19:44)

*13,3ºC* no quarto que já aqui falei algumas vezes, a temperatura vai subindo devagar devido ao ambiente mais ameno na rua, *18,1ºC* na sala com aquecimento divisão virada para SW, apanha sol durante a manhã e inicio de tarde.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2015 às 21:49)

Pelo meu quarto a temperatura tem-se mantido agradável. 19,9ºC por agora.

É virado a Sul, e passa praticamente 24h com metade da janela aberta (sim, ainda durmo de janela aberta). Mesmo que arrefeça um pouco, após umas horas com o computador ligado, volta logo a subir.

Nas partes da casa a Norte, a temperatura tem rondado os 14ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Nov 2015 às 23:17)

18ºC no meu quarto virado a Este


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 21:27)

*13,8ºC* no quarto virado a Este. *18,3ºC* na sala (com aquecimento)


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2015 às 21:37)

19,8ºC na sala com aquecimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

Quarto segue nos *19,1ºC*.
Na divisão mais fria da casa, varanda ( quase sempre fechada) exposta a norte, segue nos *14,1ºC*
Cá em casa nunca usamos aquecimento, não ha necessidade para tal.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

Manutenção anual do aquecimento e fiquei com a casa com 20 graus em minutos...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

*14,4°C *no quarto, a subir devido as noites serem menos frias,  nesta altura o normal e estar 7°/8°C ou ate mesmo menos quando são aqueles dias de nevoeiro persistente...*19,4°C* na sala com aquecimento


----------



## PTG (9 Dez 2015 às 22:44)

Ainda não baixou dos 20,0°C sem aquecimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

19.3 graus no quarto.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

E eu tenho 16,5º C , o termómetro parece que "encravou"  nos 16´s.


----------



## Msilva (10 Dez 2015 às 07:54)

22° com aquecimento desde meados de Setembro até maio.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2015 às 10:40)

17,4°C sem aquecimento


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 11:47)

*12,4ºC* no quarto mais frio que deverá arrefecer mais nos próximos dias...
*17,8ºC* na sala com aquecimento


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2015 às 16:56)

15ºC no quarto.
20.8ºC na sala, com a lareira ligada desde as 11 horas.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Dez 2015 às 23:36)

Tenho ainda  uns 18º, o aquecimento é o natural, nunca, mas nunca desde que tenho a Oregon que comprei-a quando abriu o Corte Inglês de Lisboa, tive nesta altura temperaturas no quarto nesta grandeza, 
espero que durante esta noite já baixe um pouco.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2015 às 16:30)

Vitor TT disse:


> Tenho ainda  uns 18º, o aquecimento é o natural, nunca, mas nunca desde que tenho a Oregon que comprei-a quando abriu o Corte Inglês de Lisboa, tive nesta altura temperaturas no quarto nesta grandeza,
> espero que durante esta noite já baixe um pouco.



18,4ºC no quarto virado a norte, na Arroja.
No quarto a sul e na sala ainda não baixou dos 19,5ºC.

É a vantagem de um Outono/Inverno ameno e soalheiro.


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Dez 2015 às 23:27)

AnDré disse:


> 18,4ºC no quarto virado a norte, na Arroja.
> No quarto a sul e na sala ainda não baixou dos 19,5ºC.
> 
> É a vantagem de um Outono/Inverno ameno e soalheiro.


O meu quarto neste caso fica virado a sul, antigamente via a urbanização da Arroja, agora tenho um prédio a tapar parte da vista, a sala por ex. já fica virada para oeste recebe o sol da tarde como tal fica mais quente 1º a 2º,
agora já tenho 16,6º C espero que baixe mais um pouco durante a fresca noite.


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

21ºC na ponta da sala mais afastada da lareira.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

*18,5ºC* no quarto.

*12,6ºC* na varanda exposta a norte

Por curiosidade, vou medir as minimas nas duas divisões.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

Arrefeceu um pouco.
*17,3ºC* no quarto.
*11,7ºC* na varanda, com minima de *10.2ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Dez 2015 às 22:36)

E já tenho 14,0º C, como arrefeceu bem durante a noite e hoje não houve sol, ajudou e bem a descida da temperatura ( já esteve um nadinha menos ).


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 17:24)

3 dias com nevoeiro, sem o sol aparecer e sem a temperatura exterior subir, a temperatura na casa toda está a descer e bem, destaque como sempre para a divisão mais fria,(quarto virado a este), *9,1ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

13,6º C, se o sol vir lá se vai o fresco .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2015 às 18:19)

Não vou deixar que a temperatura de casa caia abruptamente!
Aquecimento ON!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2016 às 22:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem o meu quarto (virado a Sul) esteve com 14,9ºC. Hoje saí cedo e volto tarde, ficou de janela aberta, vamos lá ver se não baixa os 10ºC



Há 1 ano a temperatura do meu quarto andava nos 14/15ºC, este ano não baixa os 18ºC!


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2016 às 12:08)

Comprei 4 daqueles termometros do lidl.
Garagem 10.7ºC
Quarto(virado a Oeste) 13.3ºC
Sala 15.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2016 às 02:28)

Fico estupefacto com esta temperatura dentro de casa em Janeiro! 

Não tenho qualquer tipo de aquecimento ligado. Nem tive (desde Fevereiro...)






PS: O sensor out está dentro de casa. Daí a temperatura in e out serem iguais.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2016 às 03:16)

Já agora aqui vai o meu contributo também, em dias com frio a sério a temperatura aqui no meu quarto ronda os 14/15ºC. O isolamento não é dos melhores mas ando a fazer por mudar isso .


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2016 às 09:17)

Temperatura mínima na sala esta madrugada* +9,1ºC!  *A casa não tem uma grande isolamento...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2016 às 10:32)

No rés do chão e na salinha do PC\estação tenho *13,3ºC*.
É um bom "cooler" para as máquinas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 10:36)

Na minha casa uns agradáveis 18ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Fev 2016 às 19:46)

Acho que pela primeira vez fui dormir com 18,8ºC e de manhã acordei com 14,5ºC.

Ontem à noite liguei o aquecimento e terminei a noite com o quarto acima dos 18ºC, hoje de manhã estava bastante frio, fui ver e tinha descido até aos 14,5ºC! 

Durante o dia baixou até aos 14,0ºC, temperatura mais baixa desde o Inverno passado.

Neste momento 17,1ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Fev 2016 às 00:11)

No meu quarto, 12,8º C, 4 mantas nas cama e as vezes o gato também lá enfiado ( chamem-lhe parvo ).


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

Nada como um dia destes para a temperatura baixar, 10.2ºC no quarto.


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2016 às 00:18)

16.2ºC. Sem aquecimento. Amanhã promete baixar.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2016 às 17:47)

Nos últimos dias a temperatura tem rondado os 14,5 a 15,5ºC sem aquecimento. Apartamento virado a Norte, Sintra


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2016 às 23:54)

*22°C *no 1° andar e *17°C *no rés do chão. Já não é necessário cobertores  a proximidade ao telhado faz uma grande diferenças mas se não tivesse sótão seria ainda mais quente, chego a estar de manga curta no 1° andar mas no rés do chão tenho sempre de vestir um casaco. Em breve vai começar a refrescar novamente.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2016 às 00:46)

*23.4ºC *no quarto, dias de calor chega à noite está um forno, durante toda a tarde e maior parte da manhã (menos nas primeiras horas quando nasce) o sol está sempre virado para o meu quarto e em dias de bastante calor depois à noite fica assim


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2016 às 22:02)

Estão* 27,6°C* no meu quarto, sendo o local mais quente da casa. Que bela sauna


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jul 2016 às 01:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estão* 27,6°C* no meu quarto, sendo o local mais quente da casa. Que bela sauna



No meu quarto estão 25.7ºC. Estou com a janela aberta, a fazer alguma corrente de ar e a ouvir o festival Marés Vivas do outro lado da margem conforme tem dado o vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2016 às 01:38)

Paelagius disse:


> No meu quarto estão 25.7ºC. Estou com a janela aberta, a fazer alguma corrente de ar e a ouvir o festival Marés Vivas do outro lado da margem conforme tem dado o vento.


Fecha as janelas! Cuidado com as melgas!! 
Por aqui já estão *28,1°C*, vai ser bonito tentar adormecer...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2016 às 01:45)

O sensor na sala regista 26,6ºC e 49% de humidade .

Tenho as janelas todas abertas, a aproveitar o vento moderado de leste para renovar o ar dentro de casa.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jul 2016 às 09:40)

Tenho 28,6°C no quarto onde tenho o pc fixo que agora nem o tenho usado nestes últimos dias e uso um portátil noutra divisão para não aquecer tanto, pois se estivesse a usar já ia acima dos 30°C. Até segunda ainda vai aquecer bem.


----------



## JTavares (16 Jul 2016 às 10:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O sensor na sala regista 26,6ºC e 49% de humidade .


Mete o sensor dentro duma caixa hermeticamente fechada juntamente com um pires de sal humedecido para aferir a humidade. Terá que marcar exactamente 75% de humidade. Comprei um do Ebay que dentro da dessa caixa marca 74%.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2016 às 19:38)

*29,0°C* no meu quarto neste momento.


----------



## meko60 (24 Jul 2016 às 19:55)

*28,4ºC *na sala.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2016 às 21:00)

29.1ºC no quarto!!!
Vou meter um sensor no sótão para ver quanto marca.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2016 às 21:11)

*29,1°C* no meu quarto com as janelas abertas.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jul 2016 às 22:09)

Chegou até aos 31,5°C na sala mas já está a baixar e vai agora nos 30,7°C. Tudo aberto para arejar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jul 2016 às 14:10)

Mudei de casa recentemente. Tem sido complicado adaptar-me, pois passei de uma casa que já era habitual ser fresca para uma que mais parece uma sauna. Provavelmente a temperatura do meu quarto deve rondar as que aqui estão a ser relatadas. Nunca medi a temperatura do meu antigo quarto mas só sei que aquilo parecia ter um ar condicionado natural. Passava totalmente ao lado destes dias de calor, se deixasse as janelas fechadas, obviamente. Ainda no outro dia fui lá e até fiquei parvo ao sentir aquela frescura toda. Vou sentir saudades daquilo durante o verão, porém no inverno não vou sentir saudades nenhumas, pois é um gelo autêntico.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2016 às 17:40)

As casas ainda estão quentes fruto do calor dos últimos dias, aqui na minha casa ( sala ) neste momento está assim:







Não se pode ainda abrir muito as janelas por causa do sol, no entanto já noto uma descida de temperatura nos últimos 5 minutos ( intervalo de visualização mais curto do logger ) e aumento ligeiro da humidade, mais logo com a noite e fresco marítimo, janelas abertas a fazer corrente , ai sim vai descer bem 

Aquelas variações de humidade foi de uma experiência que fiz ao abrir mais ou menos as janelas..


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2016 às 20:38)

*24,5°C* no meu quarto. Muito bom!


----------



## meteoamador (26 Jul 2016 às 22:27)

30.1ºC atuais no quarto  ainda estou a pensar onde vou dormir hoje


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 17:14)

Por aqui depende: na sala (com AC) tenho ±25ºC. Nos corredores (não muito longe do AC) tenho 26.1ºC. Calculo que nos quartos (mais longe do AC) estejam entre 27 e 28ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 23:37)

Não posto muito por aqui dado que a casa costuma  se comportar bem, mas isto hoje está demais, registo *28,3ºC* no quarto.
Na rua estão *32,0ºC.*
 
Vai te embora lestada!!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 23:57)

*29,1°C* no meu quarto. Já me faltam palavras para descrever este inferno...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 01:26)

*30,0°C* e eu aqui a tentar adormecer. 
Recorde!


----------



## CptRena (8 Ago 2016 às 01:54)

24,9°C neste quarto


----------



## Geopower (8 Ago 2016 às 18:05)

Acabou de subir aos 29*C. Divisão voltada a leste. Já nem ligo o portátil. Seguir o fórum só de telemóvel ou tablet para não aquecer ainda mais. Ar irrespirável dentro de casa. O pior é  que abrir a janela  só  fará  aumentar  ainda mais a temperatura.


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 18:10)

O meu quarto chegou aos 31.5ºC hoje


----------



## Geopower (9 Ago 2016 às 16:59)

Temperatura continua a subir. Hoje registo 29,7*C. Nunca tinha tido temperaturas tão elevadas dentro de casa.


----------



## jorge1990 (9 Ago 2016 às 18:00)

Neste momento na sala 30.4*C.


----------



## Geopower (10 Ago 2016 às 21:35)

Temperatura atual: 28,7*C. Janela aberta.


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2016 às 21:43)

Hoje o meu quarto chegou aos 31ºC 
Janelas todas abertas desde o pôr do sol, desceu apenas até aos 30.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2016 às 18:52)

Pela primeira vez este ano, *30,2ºC* no meu quarto! 

Uma pequena sauna onde o corpo exuma as suas impurezas e se atingem estados de relaxamento de outra forma dificilmente alcançáveis.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2016 às 19:02)

29/30ºC a 3 meses e tal...isto é doentio já nem sei o que é dormir bem


----------



## Geopower (6 Set 2016 às 19:37)

30.3ºC (recorde - nunca tinha ultrapassado os 30ºC). Desde sábado tem sido sempre a subir.


----------



## rokleon (7 Set 2016 às 13:36)

Por aqui, no meu quarto, estão *25.5º C*. Lá fora, cerca de *27º C*.
O tempo parece não estar tão baixo como se previa no IPMA. Vejo umas "abertas" já no céu.


----------



## remember (7 Set 2016 às 14:40)

28.5º C têm estado infernal nem com a janela aberta de noite.


----------



## Geopower (7 Set 2016 às 23:11)

27,5 e em descida (finalmente),.Janelas abertas


----------



## Geiras (17 Dez 2016 às 08:14)

19,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2016 às 13:13)

15,4ºC... e não há nada a fazer para manter valores mais altos que não implique gastar 200€/mês em electricidade. 
Na maioria dos dias de inverno a temperatura situa-se nos 16ºC/18ºC, mas depende muito do que se está a passar no exterior.


----------



## Geiras (17 Dez 2016 às 21:43)

Alguém usa aquecimento central a gás?


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 14:37)

*8,5ºC* na divisão mais fria da casa sem aquecimento virada a leste e *16,7ºC* na sala com aquecimento e virada a oeste, onde também o sol mantém a temperatura não muito fria até meio da tarde. Se durante o dia a temperatura não fosse amena estaria muito mais frio.


----------



## felyzardo (30 Dez 2016 às 15:57)

8.5 em casa? Já experimentaste fechar as janelas?


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 17:14)

felyzardo disse:


> 8.5 em casa? Já experimentaste fechar as janelas?


Numa divisão onde ainda não houve aquecimento e onde o sol nem sequer bate nesta altura, não é nada de anormal, ainda para mais, com temperaturas negativas quase todas as noites.


----------



## felyzardo (1 Jan 2017 às 01:58)

Medo...


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2017 às 23:40)

17ºC na sala com aquecimento.
14ºC num quarto fechado que não é usado.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

*6,2°C* na marquise do quarto.


----------



## luky (19 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Tenho tido 15° em casa nos ultimos tempos. Agora baixou para 12...
(Isto sem aquecimento, claro)
Mas o pior é a humidade que tem andado nos 80%! e que tenho baixado para 60's com o desumidificador. Agora com o frio e um record de humidade lá fora de 26℅ tenho 60% naturalmente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 11:06)

Hoje de manhã tinha 6º no quarto e 5º na sala\cozinha!!!!
Normalmente tenho 12\13º. Só estou bem à beira da lareira!


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 11:10)

No quarto anda sempre pelos 13ºC/14ºC, na sala chega aos 16ºC  
O Calcanhar de Aquiles da casa é mesmo o quarto com a humidade quase sempre nos 80%, tenho de deixar o desumidificador ligado o dia todo .


----------



## tiaguh7 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:13)

A minha casa aqui em Bragança anda a rondar os 14 graus nas divisões sem aquecimento e os 18/19 graus na sala e no quarto da pequena,  com um aquecedor a óleo a 'meio gás' em cada uma dessas 2 divisões. 

De salientar que no quarto o sol bate 30min ao final da tarde e na sala nem isso... 

Pensava eu que tinha mau isolamento, mas pelos registos aqui do fórum não estou assim tão mal :-) 

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:17)

Na sala, onde se encontra a estação meteorológica, 12.4 graus de temperatura e 58% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2017 às 02:26)

*9.1ºC* no meu quarto, tive na sala ao lume portanto o quarto não teve aquecimento, vou me mas é pôr debaixo das mantas


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2017 às 13:04)

Por aqui sem aquecimento tenho 18°c nos quartos que ficam voltados a norte, e 19.5 na sala e cozinha voltados a sul. 
Esta casa não é nada fria. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2017 às 00:53)

24,9ºC no quarto!  

A temperatura nas últimas duas semanas subiu 10ºC!


----------



## Sanxito (12 Abr 2017 às 00:58)

Mudei de casa no dia 1 de Março, e tenho 23.5°c. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2017 às 08:22)

24,1ºC na Sala


----------



## Sanxito (12 Abr 2017 às 09:46)

Bom dia. 
Agora de manhã, sem TVs, PCs pessoas e luzes de tecto, tenho 22.6°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2017 às 10:01)

Boas, nos últimos dias tem variado entre os 20ºC e os 22ºC.


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2017 às 10:26)

Boas, na sala estao 22.3 graus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Abr 2017 às 10:48)

Eu tenho tido 25º no quarto durante a tarde e 19\20º durante a noite. Na sala um pouco mais baixo (22\23º)


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2017 às 20:39)

23,9ºC na cozinha


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2017 às 23:12)

Depois de várias semanas seguidas com a temperatura do quarto acima dos 20ºC, chegando mesmo a atingir os* 27ºC *na semana passada, hoje finalmente baixou essa fasquia para os 19,2ºC, embora neste momento siga com 21,0ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mai 2017 às 20:11)

Aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir certinho. 27,3°C na sala.


----------



## remember (14 Jun 2017 às 23:02)

Estes 28,9ºC dão cabo de mim LOL
Edit:29,1ºC e com tendência para subir, não há maneira de baixar, pensei que com estas noites mais frescas melhorasse, mas parece que não...


----------



## weatherbox (15 Jun 2017 às 00:10)

Este tema é muito importante, além de relatarem as temperaturas interiores refiram também a zona aonde vivem, tipo revestimento e cor exterior das vossas casas/prédios, se for possivel


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2017 às 11:00)

Boas, 

neste momento na minha sala com 21.8 ºc e 76 % HR, tenho as janelas abertas a fazer corrente, vai entrando ar marítimo fresco e húmido 


Actual e evolução nos últimos 15 minutos:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 11:03)

Na minha sala tenho 24.8 graus , minha sala aquece muito .


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

agora está 24.8ºC bem bom agora, durante a noite chegou aos 27.8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jun 2017 às 22:02)

Boa noite. 
Na cozinha tenho 26.8°c e na sala o registo é de 26.2°c.
Janelas e estores fechados durante todo o dia, e agora à noite abro as janelas mas não os estores. Tenho 2 gatos curiosos e não quero correr riscos, se bem que iria arrefecer muito mais a casa se subisse os estores. 
3° andar, quartos recebem sol durante toda a manhã, a sala e a cozinha a partir das 14 +- até ao por do sol, sendo que não tenho qualquer edificação em frente. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## blade (16 Jun 2017 às 00:02)

+-25ºc, nos próximos dias vai subir e bem já que sábado e domingo vão rondar os 40ºc com mínimas tropicais aqui em Lisboa , em 2013 também aqueceu bem mas agora é capaz de aquecer mais.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 00:26)

27,0ºC actuais. Os próximos dias deve ir aos 30ºC dentro de casa..


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2017 às 00:39)

Em Odivelas, nortada e casa a arejar. A ver se baixa aos 24ºC, para ter uma maior folga para os próximos dias.

Tenho tido o quarto nos 25-26ºC. 
Dou-me bem com o calor. Só acima dos 30ºC é que já começa a ser mais difícil dormir.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 15:57)

Boas!
Por agora estou com 27ºC.


----------



## jonekko (16 Jun 2017 às 16:02)

Sigo com 25,3º.  Janelas e estores fechados para impedir ao máximo a entrada de calor.


----------



## JTavares (16 Jun 2017 às 16:08)

26.7C e 71% HR no quarto.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 17:18)

Neste momento no meu quarto tenho 27.1 graus , na minha sala onde e que aquece muito e tenho 29.1 na minha sala , na minha cozinha tenho 25.6 , mesmo que eu feche as janelas e persianas da minha casa , mesmo assim aquece muito a minha casa , ainda para mais  vem aí um fim de semana com temperaturas acima dos 40 graus no sábado e de 40 graus no domingo .


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 01:09)

até agora máxima do quarto *28.6ºC* que é actual


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 17:40)

*32,8ºC *no 1º andar
*29,1ºC* no rés do chão
Dias com temperatura acima dos 40ºC e noites tropicais dão nisto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:10)

*29ºC *na cozinha


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 18:21)

32.1ºC Sauna mode on!


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 22:51)

*32ºC* no quarto


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jun 2017 às 23:39)

29.2°c na sala e cozinha, 28°c nos quartos. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2017 às 00:14)

26.1ºC no quarto, virado a SE.
Tem descido graças a algum vento que se faz sentir, às 21:30h estava a 28ºC


----------



## Ana Isabel (19 Jun 2017 às 00:18)

30.2ºC, N


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2017 às 08:22)

31,5C no quarto. 
Chegou aos 32,6C. 

A partir de agora já deve começar a refrescar.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2017 às 11:57)

Ontem com as janelas abertas durante a tarde o meu quarto (virado a Norte) chegou aos *31ºC*. Prazeroso.
Entretanto já refrescou para os *28,9ºC* depois de uma madrugada de janela aberta (estores corridos).

Na cozinha (virada a Sul) é inimaginável, durante a tarde facilmente chega aos *33ºC*  mas também cá por casa ninguém faz o mínimo de esforço por manter a temperatura estabilizada naquela divisão... é sempre uma ventania lá dentro.

(prédio do final dos anos 60, paredes finas e sem grande revestimento)


----------



## blade (19 Jun 2017 às 14:33)

já vi que aqui o pessoal tem as casas frescas 
ontem à noite tinha 31ºc nesta sala mas no meu quarto no andar superior estava muito mais quente é pena não ter termómetro lá


----------



## Teya (19 Jun 2017 às 18:58)

Eu estou em sofrimento e, lá vou ter que abrir os cordões à bolsa para o ar condicionado porque não me imagino a passar por isto até Setembro ou Outubro pelo andar da coisa. 
Neste momento na sala que é virada a Sul e nas horas que teve o sol esteve sempre com estores fechados e com a ventoinha de teto e outra de chão a funcionar com 31.9ºC. O sol ainda está a bater no lado dos quartos, parecem fornos apesar de fechados mas não consigo saber a temperatura.


----------



## Ana Isabel (19 Jun 2017 às 23:40)

31.2º C


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2017 às 23:54)

Temperatura igual! 31,2ºC, à  umas duas horas esteve quase abaixo dos 30ºC, mas voltou a subir... A casa apanha Sol de manha de um lado e de tarde do outro, ou seja, apanha o dia todo Sol


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 10:06)

Já tive 31º no quarto, agora estou com 26º. 
Na cozinha chega facilmente aos 32\33º visto apanhar com sol o dia todo. 
Mas para já tenho conseguido dormir bem.


----------



## cookie (20 Jun 2017 às 11:01)

Nestes dias as casas devem ficar totalmente fechadas (janelas e persianas) e só as devemos abrir quando a temperatura lá fora é menor do que a temperatura interior.
Em casa 24 graus na rua estavam 29 às 9:30.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Jun 2017 às 14:07)

27,3º vidros duplos e estores apenas nas gretas. está quente..


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 22:40)

Na minha casa foi sempre subindo ao longo dos dias, 26, 27,28,29 e hoje tenho 30º. Este episódio de calor não foi o "leste" típico em que pelo menos de madrugada e início de manhã arrefecia um pouco a casa com o vento, tem sido praticamente nulo durante a noite
Amanhã as máximas começam a descer e as mínimas depois mas a estrutura da casa vai levar dias a arrefecer
Espero que em Julho se estabeleça um bom anticiclone com boas nortadas que não suporto isto, parece haver sinais disso nalgumas previsões, mas já não digo nada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 09:30)

Com esta noite bem mais fresca e o vento predominante de Sul (o meu quarto é virado a Sul), desceu dos *30,3ºC* para os actuais *26,5ºC*, não esperava que descesse tanto 

*EDIT 09:53* - Já vai nos *25,9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 12:19)

Ontem finalmente desceu dos 30,1ºC para os 27,0ºC e assim se manteve. Já dormi um pouco melhor.


----------



## Rajujas (21 Jun 2017 às 12:25)

30,0ºC há uns 4 dias... As ventoinhas nada fazem! x)


----------



## JTavares (21 Jun 2017 às 15:23)

Mas ajudam na sensação de frescura aparente.


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2017 às 20:51)

27,6ºC. Divisão voltada a Leste. Finalmente começa a baixar. De manhã ainda estavam 29,7ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (21 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

Ontem tinha 27,3º, hoje tenho 26,9.. Que diferença brutal!!


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2017 às 21:28)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ontem tinha 27,3º, hoje tenho 26,9.. Que diferença brutal!!



Diferença brutal? 4 décimas?

Finalmente abaixo dos 30ºC, 29,2ºC janelas todas abertas


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jun 2017 às 10:21)

Depois de ter chegado aos 28.2°c já desceu para uns mais agradáveis 25.4°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (22 Jun 2017 às 10:23)

Valha-me uns espectaculares 26,1ºC que tinha ontem. Foram 5 dias sempre a oscilar entre 29ºC/31ºC.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2017 às 21:45)

30ºC no quarto


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2017 às 14:04)

Agora 30,7 °C. Banho turco gratuito


----------



## JTavares (4 Ago 2017 às 22:47)

Mete foto desse termómetro sff.


----------



## Pek (5 Ago 2017 às 00:24)

JTavares disse:


> Mete foto desse termómetro sff.



Es la estación base de una PCE-FWS20 que tengo para interior en el salón de casa sin conectar a sensores externos. Foto de hace un ratillo:






Ésta es: http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 00:35)

28,8ºC no quarto e 26,9ºC na sala de estar.


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2017 às 00:35)

Ninguém merece..

63% de h.r no quarto.











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2017 às 01:50)

29,3ºC na sala com 55% de HR


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2017 às 02:44)

*30,1ºC *no quarto (1º andar)
*27,2ºC* na sala (rés do chão)


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2017 às 12:15)

Ninguém me bate, com 32.8ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2017 às 19:48)

Tenho *31.1ºc* atuais no quarto


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2017 às 20:45)

*29.2ºC* no quarto e a subir


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2017 às 21:29)

Ah campeões! Isso é que vai ser abater a banhinhas...  Isso derrete qualquer gordurinha, mesmo a dormir! 

Por aqui tenho 25,9ºC no rés-do-chão, na sala do computador virada a NE. Com 48% de humidade não se está mal, sua-se pouco. É o que safa, senão ia ser uma noite irrespirável.
No 1º andar estão 25,5ºC na zona mais central. Mais junto às janelas está mais quente. Mas já está tudo a arejar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Ago 2017 às 21:56)

O pior é que não, não derrete as banhinhas!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2017 às 11:41)

Agora pela manhã tenho apenas  ("apenas"!) 25,3ºC e 40% de Hr aqui na sala do computador.

A noite tem destas coisas, arrefece um pouco a casa - para bem e para mal. É que se por um lado arrefece rápido, por outro aquece rápido. É sintoma\sinal de falta de melhor isolamento térmico nas paredes...até já pensei colar papelão na parte de fora da casa.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2017 às 22:15)

hoje *30.5ºC* no quarto


----------



## remember (8 Out 2017 às 00:44)

Volta a sauna dentro de casa  27,9ºC


----------



## blade (6 Dez 2017 às 14:35)

12,2ºc  sem aquecimentos  a temperatura está prestes a subir este fim de semana até vou abrir janelas


----------



## rokleon (31 Jul 2018 às 14:39)

Fica o registo da temperatura em minha casa antes da 'brasa' chegar: *26,4ºC*.
Medida com um termómetro analítico


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jul 2018 às 14:42)

24,5C no meu quarto. Deve facilmente chegar aos 30C+ quando aquecer mas não devo cá estar quando isso acontecer.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 14:47)

Ontem tinha 25,4 ºC, mas nos próximos dias, vou-me preparar para alugar o quarto para sauna e a varanda para uma churrasqueira... 
Quem quiser perder uns quilos, também tenho o sotão, bem abafadinho


----------



## Rachie (31 Jul 2018 às 14:49)

23,4 mas duvido que suba muito. A casa é bastante fresca porque nunca leva com sol directo da tarde e felizmente a parede é dupla. 

Costumo dizer que vim viver para a serra  vamos ver como vão ser os próximos dias. Pode ser que aqui não seja assim tão mau.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 15:07)

27.5ºC já  apanho sol de manhã à noite


----------



## rokleon (31 Jul 2018 às 15:09)

rokleon disse:


> Fica o registo da temperatura em minha casa antes da 'brasa' chegar: *26,4ºC*.
> Medida com um termómetro analítico


Eu vivo no rés do chão de um apartamento, é bastante sombreado na zona do meu quarto onde meço.


----------



## rokleon (31 Jul 2018 às 15:12)

remember disse:


> 27.5ºC já  apanho sol de manhã à noite


Boa sorte para o que aí vem  https://media.giphy.com/media/ToMjGppLes0ENI5osCc/giphy.gif


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 15:13)

rokleon disse:


> Boa sorte para o que aí vem  https://media.giphy.com/media/ToMjGppLes0ENI5osCc/giphy.gif



Acho que nem assim  Vou precisar


----------



## guimeixen (31 Jul 2018 às 16:52)

Por aqui 25,6ºC no quarto. Nestes últimos dois anos já andou quase nos 32ºC. Pelo que está a ser previsto para os próximos dias não me admirava se esta temperatura fosse ultrapassada.


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

26ºC no meu quarto


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2018 às 21:57)

Tenho 28°c no quarto.


----------



## Ana Isabel (2 Ago 2018 às 22:04)

28.0º


----------



## Sanxito (2 Ago 2018 às 22:08)

Por cá e no centro da casa, registo 26.0°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

29.1ºC no quarto


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 22:44)

30.5ºC na sala


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2018 às 22:48)

25,8ºC nos rés-do-chão, por cima da mesa do PC (24\24h ligado).
No 1º andar tenho cerca de 26,5ºC a esta hora. Mas conto que baixe 2\3 graus de noite pois manterei janelas abertas - e a Tactual já ajuda: 24,6ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

30,2ºC no quarto.


----------



## aoc36 (2 Ago 2018 às 23:47)

27.5 na sala. 23.1 no quarto com Ac.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 00:19)

30ºC no quarto a subir lentamente


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 00:22)

27.0 no quarto simplesmente porque tenho um AC local ligado. Não fosse isso, estava com 30 como estava antes, ou mais.


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Ago 2018 às 00:33)

Na casa toda 25.4. 
Mas no sótão 28.8. 
Garagem 22.3.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Ago 2018 às 00:52)

incrivel o calor que está à noite agora quase 30 graus aqui


----------



## Ana Isabel (3 Ago 2018 às 01:11)

28.1º


----------



## vinc7e (3 Ago 2018 às 01:30)

Registo neste momento 25.4ºC no quarto. Acima dos 23 já é complicado para dormir :/


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Ago 2018 às 09:40)

agora 28.1


----------



## Rachie (3 Ago 2018 às 09:45)

ontem tive sorte e ficou pelos 23º. mas com todas as janelas e estores fechados 
hoje o meu namorado trabalha a partir de casa por isso deduzo que suba um pouco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 09:48)

Em dois dias, passagem dos 25,7 ºC para os 28,2 ºC. Vamos ver como correrá a próxima noite...


----------



## JTavares (3 Ago 2018 às 10:14)

Mesmo assim está alta. 


SpiderVV disse:


> 27.0 no quarto simplesmente porque tenho um AC local ligado. Não fosse isso, estava com 30 como estava antes, ou mais.


----------



## blade (3 Ago 2018 às 10:24)

já passou dos 30ºc, mas mesmo assim a minha mãe ainda teve frio esta noite


----------



## guimeixen (3 Ago 2018 às 10:48)

Aqui baixou 1ºC durante a noite com as janelas abertas e depressa subiu agora de manhã. Já está outra vez nos 30ºC.


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 11:07)

Antes de ligar os 2 AC locais, 27ºC, que é o que está no resto da casa.
Janelas fechadas toda a noite (30ºC lá fora às 4h...) e 1 AC até essa hora e o outro até cerca da 1h.
Os AC estão programados para 23-24ºC.
Lá fora já vai nos 37ºC...


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 11:18)

O termómetro da pequena estação do Aldi que tenho na prateleira da cozinha, marca *28,4ºC *mesmo estando o estore fechado e a ventoinha ligada


----------



## Cinza (3 Ago 2018 às 11:18)

blade disse:


> já passou dos 30ºc, mas mesmo assim a minha mãe ainda teve frio esta noite



lol


----------



## rokleon (3 Ago 2018 às 12:24)

26,5º C


----------



## rbsmr (3 Ago 2018 às 13:20)

23°C mas com batota (A/C)

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (3 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

30 graus com tudo fechado 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (3 Ago 2018 às 14:18)

Neste momento 30ºC. Este estava a ser um Verão tão bom, tão fresquinhos e agora...


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 14:44)

22ºC na garagem, 29ºC no quarto, 31ºC no sótão.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 14:44)

Num dia destes realmente as garagens devem ser dos melhores sítios para se estar


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

31.2ºC no quarto, é a máxima do dia , continua a subir lentamente


----------



## Ana Isabel (3 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

30.8º


----------



## guimeixen (3 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

Aqui vai nos 31,7°C no quarto.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2018 às 21:38)

29,6°c no quarto, mas chegou aos 31°c durante a tarde.


----------



## rokleon (3 Ago 2018 às 22:00)

rokleon disse:


> 26,5º C


Subiu! 27,8º C


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Ago 2018 às 22:57)

Hoje também subiu muito por aqui.
Neste momento 27° C.
Tem estado a subir. Amanhã creio ter ainda mais.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Ago 2018 às 01:03)

29.7º C


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2018 às 07:44)

27,2C em casa. Sem qualquer tipo de arrefecimento.

Quando o episódio de calor começou estava a 23,0C.

Hoje ainda dormi de lençol. Logo à noite já deve ser mais complicado.

Enviado do meu SM-A520F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 09:10)

Sem AC, 28,5ºC.


----------



## rokleon (4 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

Hoje deixei as persianas fechadas, marca 24,7º C. Ontem não deixei e marcava perto de mais 2º C, +/- à mesma hora que hoje. Nunca uso AC neste quarto, ele mantém-se fresco bem.  Apesar de ter subido perto de 1,5º C antes da madrugada!


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 13:06)

Agora, as divisões sem AC, 29-30º (com persianas corridas para baixo), as 2 com AC portáteis a bombar no máximo desde manhã cedo, lá se conseguem manter nos 25,5-26,5ºC...


----------



## Scuderia (4 Ago 2018 às 13:46)

24,7 sem AC


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

30,7°c no quarto, sem qualquer tipo de arrefecimento.


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:16)

32.6ºC no quarto...


----------



## rokleon (4 Ago 2018 às 20:20)

25,3º C. Sempre a meter inveja ao pessoal do Centro/Sul...  
Sem arrefecimentos mas a batota foi estores fechados o dia inteiro.


----------



## Ana Isabel (4 Ago 2018 às 21:04)

34.3º


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2018 às 21:28)

Por aqui 32,8°C.


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

24ºC na garagem, 31ºC no quarto, 33ºC no sótão.
Dormi parte da noite no jardim, hoje talvez durma lá a noite toda !!!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 23:40)

30,6°c no quarto.


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 23:51)

Está aberta a época da sauna, 33.2ºC na sala, mas já esteve nos 34.4ºC


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Ago 2018 às 10:13)

Como já previa, durante a noite atingi 28.2°.


----------



## JTavares (5 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

30.6C de manha quando acordei.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 15:46)

Por cá já sigo com 29°c, e não tenho usado o fogão pra fazer comer. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ana Isabel (5 Ago 2018 às 18:36)

34.4º


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

32.2ºC no quarto e para a noite a tendência é subir


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 20:44)

31,3ºC no quarto, coisa rara de ver se não inédita...


----------



## lm1960 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:55)

Boas,

A temperatura em casa andou sempre 5/6º menos que na rua, o mais curioso é que quando abria a torneira da água fria esta vinha quente, mais que morna, nas casas de banho interiores....o esquentador já não trabalha há 3 dias.


----------



## Ana Isabel (5 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

33.1º 
finalmente a temperatura começou a baixar...


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 23:49)

Ontem cheguei a ter 35ºC depois de abrir a janela à noite, era um bafo quente.
Hoje já nos 29ºC no quarto e 31.1ºC na sala Cheguei a ter 34ºC hoje na sala com tudo fechado!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2018 às 00:01)

33,9ºC no quarto (1º andar)
29,1ºC na sala (rés do chão)

Amanhã há noite já deverá haver vento e abro logo tudo para fazer corrente de ar de modo a fazer o ar circular dentro de casa. Não se pode com tanto calor no 1º andar...


----------



## qwerl (6 Ago 2018 às 03:34)

Eu aqui com *26,3ºC* em casa e às vezes já é difícil dormir imagino como é dormir com temperaturas acima de 30ºC


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Ago 2018 às 04:46)

29.2 ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2018 às 21:25)

29,7°c no quarto, bastou abrir a janela desde à 15 minutos e a temperatura já desceu mais de 1°c


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2018 às 21:27)

Já vai nos 28ºC o quarto, ontem chegou aos 32ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Ago 2018 às 00:47)

Depois de ter chegado a casa e ter encontrado 31 graus, com tudo aberto já vai nos 25,2. Sinto-me mais nova 10 anos, pelo menos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Out 2018 às 07:35)

Nos últimos dias, fruto da Lestada a temperatura subiu e a humidade desceu significativamente. Deixo aqui dois gráficos da minha estação :


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2020 às 01:54)

20ºC no quarto no inicio de fevereiro, nem parece noite de inverno e no inicio da noite chegou aos 22.1ºC cá dentro...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2020 às 08:16)

Já tinha pensado em desenterrar o tópico para dizer isso mesmo.

Tenho o quarto a 20ºC no início de fevereiro, em pleno inverno... Sem ar condicionado, sem aquecedor, nada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2020 às 09:19)

Cá por casa igual, ontem na sala quando esteve a família reunida ao jantar cheguei  aos 22.7ºc, hoje de manhã estava no 20.2ºc, no primeiro andar tinha uns escaldantes 23.1ºc  (Auriol) cerca das 21h ,  isto para início de Fevereiro é obra


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Fev 2020 às 09:55)

A minha casa está constantemente nos 23°C todo o ano, mas isso é porque é acabada de fazer, tem radiação hidráulica e ventilação média controlada (VMC). 
No entanto, vivi durante muitos anos numa casa "normal" e sei que ter 22,7°C em fevereiro é claramente anormal, sem dúvida. No verão irá, de certeza, para os 30°C, isto obviamente se não cair a temperatura entretanto...


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 15:34)

Boas. Como hoje a temperatura por aqui chegou aos negativos a temperatura hoje de manhã era de uns escaldantes *+9,1ºC*.
Ontem, por volta das 20h o quarto só marcava *+10,2ºC, *liguei um aquecedor a óleo e quando me fui deitar o quarto tinha uns "agradáveis *+13ºC*", mas hoje de manhã marcava uns* +9,1ºC.*
Agora, e são ainda 15h30m o quarto regista mais *+8,8ºC*, fui ligar o aquecedor no mínimo pra ver se me consigo deitar com uns *+13ºC.*
Para dormir, deito-me com um um pijama relativamente quente, um edrodon de inverno, outro edredon de verão, lençois polares um cobertor e duas gatas! 

EDIT: 3 gatas, a minha mulher e mais duas felinas...


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2021 às 15:43)

5.5 graus na divisão mais fria da casa do meu pai, numa localidade da freguesia de Côja em Arganil, às 10h da manhã


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2021 às 15:51)

a aqui belas temperaturas, a minha casa é fria, minha não, onde moro, futuramente a ver se vou para uma mesmo minha, posso dizer que sem aquecedores, quando chego agora a tarde a temperatura anda entre os 9ºC a 12ºC, depois ligo o aquecedor nas divisões onde frequento mais como sala e quarto para ela ir para os 16ºC a 19ºC. A casa tem grandes portadas de varandas e marquise com material antigo e sem vidros duplos, de 35 anos atras.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2021 às 16:02)

Thomar disse:


> EDIT: 3 gatas, a minha mulher e mais duas felinas...



 ...3 não é para todos!    Desculpem o off topic, mas não resisti , muito bom


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Jan 2021 às 16:43)

18.9 neste momento onde tenho o termometro, a sala deve estar uns 2 graus mais fria, ainda não liguei o aquecimento uma vez este ano


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Apesar de a minha casa ser mais fria quando vivia em Mira-Sintra, aqui no Cacém também não está fácil. 

Perto da janela da cozinha o sensor marca *10.8ºC* agora, o ponto mais frio da casa. Na entrada, zona central, estão *14.3ºC*, e na sala, zona mais quente, estão agora *15.8ºC*. Para já, sem aquecedor.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 17:33)

Thomar disse:


> Boas. Como hoje a temperatura por aqui chegou aos negativos a temperatura hoje de manhã era de uns escaldantes *+9,1ºC*.
> Ontem, por volta das 20h o quarto só marcava *+10,2ºC, *liguei um aquecedor a óleo e quando me fui deitar o quarto tinha uns "agradáveis *+13ºC*", mas hoje de manhã marcava uns* +9,1ºC.*
> Agora, e são ainda 15h30m o quarto regista mais *+8,8ºC*, fui ligar o aquecedor no mínimo pra ver se me consigo deitar com uns *+13ºC.*
> Para dormir, deito-me com um um pijama relativamente quente, um edrodon de inverno, outro edredon de verão, lençois polares um cobertor e duas gatas!
> ...


Fui verificar a temperatura no quarto, ainda estão* +9,7ºC* !


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 18:12)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> 1*8.9 neste momento onde tenho o termometro, a sala deve estar uns 2 graus mais fria, ainda não liguei o aquecimento uma vez este ano *


.....
Era no mínimo interessante _*d*_*issesses aonde é que moras ,em vez de dizeres que moras em Portugal ,* que é muito relativo, Algarve, Lisboa, Porto, outra zona...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Jan 2021 às 18:33)

Thomar disse:


> .....
> Era no mínimo interessante *que em vez de dissesses aonde é que moras em vez de dizeres que moras em Portugal ,* que é muito relativo, Algarve, Lisboa, Porto, outra zona...



Era no mínimo interessante que demonstrasse alguma boa educação em vez de surgir com termos irónicos simplesmente pelo facto de não ter a minha localização por lapso.

Zona de Benfica.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 18:46)

*Desculpa, boa educação?* Tu é que tens no teu perfil que resides em Portugal, _não especificas de aonde é que fazes os teus reportes _eu ainda é que te devo desculpas?
Ainda vens com tretas de lapso, a nível da localização, pareces um certo partido político....

Caso ainda não tenhas percebido o pessoal do_ forum _não tem vergonha do sítio onde reside, e para uma maior avaliação dos dados que transmistes, sejam quais forem as condições das suas estações meteorológicas, afirma-te!...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Jan 2021 às 19:21)

Thomar disse:


> *Desculpa, boa educação?* Tu é que tens no teu perfil que resides em Portugal, _não especificas de aonde é que fazes os teus reportes _eu ainda é que te devo desculpas?
> Ainda vens com tretas de lapso, a nível da localização, pareces um certo partido político....
> 
> Caso ainda não tenhas percebido o pessoal do_ forum _não tem vergonha do sítio onde reside, e para uma maior avaliação dos dados que transmistes, sejam quais forem as condições das suas estações meteorológicas, afirma-te!...



Mas o que tem a ver o partido politico com não me importar minimamente meter onde vivo? Onde é que isso tem a ver com ter vergonha onde vivo? LOL Alguém anda a precisar urgente de ver neve.. Relaxa, saca umas imagens do google da Serra da Estrela e bebe um beirão enquanto acalmas a testosterona.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 19:42)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Mas o que tem a ver o partido politico com não me importar minimamente meter onde vivo? Onde é que isso tem a ver com ter vergonha onde vivo? LOL Alguém anda a precisar urgente de ver neve.. Relaxa, saca umas imagens do google da Serra da Estrela e bebe um beirão enquanto acalmas a testosterona.


Por uma questão de responsabilidade/fidelidade com os membros do forum e as suas regras, sim devias indicar o sítio onde resides e fazer os teus _reports_ meteorologicos de uma forma que todos os membros do forum percebam de onde é que estás a reportar e como, mas, se não o quereres fazer, na boa...
E se queres entrar numa de conflito, devo dizer-te já que com os meus 48 anos, não estou para aturar palhaçadas de cachopos..., e quanto à serra da estrela, o meu pai é natural de lá, e já apanhei mais nevões do que tu terás oportunidade na tua vida toda!!!!
Vou acabar por aqui, porque não vale apena estar a gastar o meu latim, a quem não sequer tem um dedo de testa...


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 06:22)

Esta manhã às 6:00 da manhã: 11º no quarto, 15º na sala de estar, 13º no meu escritório. Contudo, a nossa casa remonta a 2006!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

12,6°C no meu quarto.


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Jan 2021 às 16:43)

Hoje de manhã no quarto 9.4º, a mais baixa de sempre, na generalidade da casa +- 10º.


----------



## jrm (9 Jan 2021 às 23:34)

Por aqui o mínimo que já registei foram ~12º, mas ligo o aquecimento todos os dias ao final do dia entre as 19h e deixo lenha por volta da 00h que fica a arder até acabar e se desligar. (Recuperador de calor a lenha com caldeira)
Entretanto estou a isolar o sótão e espero ter melhorias neste ponto, que a casa guarde mais o calor. E que no verão não o deixe entrar.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jan 2021 às 01:15)

14.9°C no quarto (registo de um candeeiro do Lidl ).
Nao me lembro de ter sentido tanto frio em casa, ao ponto de necessitar usar luvas, não conseguia manter as mãos quentes de maneira nenhuma.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jan 2021 às 17:25)

Sigo com 10ºC, está um gelo, não posso sequer estar ao computador porque fico gelado.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Jan 2021 às 21:54)

Tenho uma estação netatmo com sensor interior colocado na sala  e outro no exterior.

Estive a ver os registos, desde esta vaga de frio que ocorre desde dia 24/12, e a temperatura de casa não baixou dos 16.º, com exceção das alturas em que arejo a casa. É de salientar que vivo numa zona amena (Almada), aqueço a casa com AC e a casa está bem isolada e é relativamente nova.

Já agora, a temperatura mínima exterior foi atingida dia 13, com 1,2°C.


----------



## CptRena (17 Jan 2021 às 22:23)

Aqui está assim (sensor exterior na varanda do 1º Andar, dentro de um abrigo caseiro)


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Jan 2021 às 00:57)

Bom isolamento é meio caminho andado.


----------



## Azathoth (19 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

11ºC no meu quarto no Funchal, Madeira.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jul 2021 às 18:57)

29.1ºC... Já este bem pior aqui dentro, infelizmente nessa altura ainda não tinha estação.

Vamos a ver se consigo dormir logo à noite, não vale a pena abrir as janelas antes das 22h.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jul 2021 às 19:40)

Albifriorento disse:


> 29.1ºC... Já este bem pior aqui dentro, infelizmente nessa altura ainda não tinha estação.
> 
> Vamos a ver se consigo dormir logo à noite, não vale a pena abrir as janelas antes das 22h.


Por aqui também está fresquinho, divisão mais quente a rondar os 29 graus a mais fresquinha a rondar os 26, está um briol......

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2021 às 23:35)

A minha casa tem uma temperatura atual de entre 24,5ºC e 26ºC, e está a esta temperatura porque abro as janelas de noite e fecho-as de manhã. 

O sítio mais agradável da casa acaba por ser a cave, que tem uma temperatura atual de 20,5ºC...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2021 às 08:22)

Agora quando acordámos, a nossa sala no r/c estava assim qualquer coisa , felizmente que existe o AC  









Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2021 às 12:52)

Não me parece que consiga arejar a casa neste dia fresco que vem a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2021 às 19:55)

Sigo com 29.9ºC dentro de casa. Como a temperatura exterior já é inferior, já está tudo aberto. Ontem eram 11 da noite quando abri as janelas.

A ver se aproveito o dia de amanhã para arejar a casa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jul 2021 às 12:29)

Que noite tão fresquinha por aqui!
Ontem, no intervalo do jogo, abri tudo para refrescar. Antes de abrir tinha 26,7°C no meu quarto. Quando me deitei (bem tarde!) estavam 18,5°C. Que maravilha!


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2021 às 18:34)

Sigo com 31C dentro de casa, até o computador está desligado para não aquecer o ambiente ainda mais, um forno, felizmente a temperatura exterior já está a descer.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jul 2021 às 18:51)

28,5"°C. Credo!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2021 às 19:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> 28,5"°C. Credo!


Tenho 27°c no quarto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jul 2021 às 19:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tenho 27°c no quarto.



Ontem, com 27°C estava razoavelmente bem. Hoje, not so much.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2021 às 19:32)

Em Várzea as casas já estão nos 20C, na generalidade.
No início do mês a lareira/aquecimento ainda tiveram que bombar.

Já em Odivelas, a realidade é outra. 26C na sala, 25C no quarto.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jul 2021 às 20:31)

Aqui na sala chegou aos 30,7ºC, agora vai nos 30,2ºC com tudo aberto pois a temperatura está a descer bem rápido, com 25,7ºC lá fora e um ventinho a entrar vindo de S/SW.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jul 2021 às 23:35)

Ontem chegou aos 28,6º , no meu quarto,

agora estão uns 27,1º, mas como tenho a janela aberta e hoje já está fresquinho a esta hora que ontem ( quase 10º a menos na rua )

na marquise, que leva com o sol durante a manhã chega quase aos 34º.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Ago 2021 às 21:29)

Três dias com temperaturas a rondar os 40 fizeram mossa. Vai ser preciso uma semana a ventilar a casa. Antes tinha temperaturas médias de 28 com máximas de 30, ontem foi aos 32, e a temperatura não foi abaixo dos 27, sigo com 29.9C.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Ago 2021 às 21:54)

Faltam 8 para as 10 da noite, ainda só à 20 minutes é que abri as persianas, ainda 30.1C. Hoje não durmo .


----------



## leofe (21 Nov 2021 às 15:14)

Olá a todos.

Não sei se este é o tópico correto, mas precisava de algumas opiniões.

A minha casa já é um pouco velhinha, o isolamento é assim assim e estamos a pensar fazer algumas obras. Diria que o meu quarto, que tem WC privativa é talvez uma das partes mais húmidas e frias da casa. Só para terem uma ideia, por vezes no inverno, quando ocorrem geadas severas, a temperatura ao início da manhã no meu quarto desce até aos 8°C, o que é muito incomodativo. Por outro lado, em dias muito quentes de verão, chegam a estar aqui dentro 28°C á noite. Tenho aqui um aquecedor a óleo que no início do ano deu muito jeito mas, não sei porquê, deixou de aquecer! Estava a pensar adquirir um daqueles aquecedores/convectores/termoventiladores que permitem controlar a temperatura, mas surgiu me uma ideia. No verão, será que para tentar arrefecer o ambiente a uma temperatura confortável (ex: 18°C), posso ligar esse aquecedor para "aquecer" a essa temperatura, expulsando assim o ar mais quente? Nem que abra a janela!

Obrigado


----------



## JTavares (21 Nov 2021 às 15:50)

Explica lá essa teoria. Como expulsas o ar quente com ar quente?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2021 às 00:40)

Santofsky disse:


> não me admira que essas pessoas andem de t-shirt e calções e durmam apenas com um lençol de verão... em pleno inverno. É como o verão na rua, só que dentro de casa.


Eu ando de cuecas em casa com o aquecimento central ligado e a casa a 23ºC no inverno. De facto, no momento em que estou a escrever estou despido e estão 23,6ºC aqui nesta parte da casa. 

_Desculpem o off-topic desnecessário e íntimo. _


----------



## tonítruo (26 Nov 2021 às 00:58)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Eu ando de cuecas em casa com o aquecimento central ligado e a casa a 23ºC no inverno. De facto, no momento em que estou a escrever estou despido e estão 23,6ºC aqui nesta parte da casa.
> 
> _Desculpem o off-topic desnecessário e íntimo. _


Uau, estás quase com mais 10 graus do que eu, estou com 14.2ºC aqui.


----------



## Gates (26 Nov 2021 às 03:11)

Aqui o aquecimento está sempre a 23 graus. mas mesmo sem estar ligado ando sempre de manga curta em casa, desde que não esteja a passar uma vaga de frio. Por mim 21 ou 22 estava bom mas nestas coisas mandam as mulheres.

Se não ligar o aquecimento creio que a casa não baixa dos 17.
O carro na garagem na cave marca sempre 16 graus todas as manhãs de outono/inverno.


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Nov 2021 às 10:59)

Esta noite já chegou aos 13.6º , agora 14.7º.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2021 às 11:57)

Vitor TT disse:


> Esta noite já chegou aos 13.6º , agora 14.7º.



Desconforto térmico nas casas em Portugal... Um problema estrutural de praticamente impossivel resolução nas próximas décadas, é muito difícil reverter anos e anos de construção de milhões de edifícios em Portugal...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2021 às 12:47)

13h e no meu quarto estão agora 10,5°c, e mesmo assim é a parte mais quente da casa, naturalmente sem nenhum aquecimento.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Nov 2021 às 15:02)

21 graus, ainda não liguei o aquecimento este ano..


----------



## RP20 (27 Nov 2021 às 02:03)

15.5ºc pela minha


----------



## rbsmr (28 Nov 2021 às 22:15)

17°C 

Enviado do meu SM-A750FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## leofe (11 Dez 2021 às 18:47)

Boas!
Uma dúvida. Peço desde já desculpa por não ser o tópico mais apropriado.

Hoje andei á procura de um convector para aquecer o quatro e o WC e na RP vi lá um de 2400W da Rowenta que me interessou. No entanto, qual não foi o meu espanto quando o técnico me disse que aqueles aparelhos consomem oxigénio e que não disparam quando os níveis de O2 ficam baixos demais. Ora, eu não sabia que convetores elétricos consomem oxigénio (supostamente). Desiludido que fiquei tentou impingir-me um aquecedor Mica.

Ficou a dúvida. Consome O2 ou não?

Alguém me pode ajudar?

Obrigado


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Dez 2021 às 22:27)

Se é eléctrico, não.

Não queima nada, como é que consome oxigénio?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Dez 2021 às 01:55)

leofe disse:


> Boas!
> Uma dúvida. Peço desde já desculpa por não ser o tópico mais apropriado.
> 
> Hoje andei á procura de um convector para aquecer o quatro e o WC e na RP vi lá um de 2400W da Rowenta que me interessou. No entanto, qual não foi o meu espanto quando o técnico me disse que aqueles aparelhos consomem oxigénio e que não disparam quando os níveis de O2 ficam baixos demais. Ora, eu não sabia que convetores elétricos consomem oxigénio (supostamente). Desiludido que fiquei tentou impingir-me um aquecedor Mica.
> ...


Mesmo que consuma oxigénio (o que não é o caso porque se não tem chama nao queima nada), terias que ter uma divisão extremamente pequena para deixares de ter oxigénio onde dormes ou tomas banho.. Belo vendedor lol


----------



## Toby (12 Dez 2021 às 07:48)

leofe disse:


> Boas!
> Uma dúvida. Peço desde já desculpa por não ser o tópico mais apropriado.
> 
> Hoje andei á procura de um convector para aquecer o quatro e o WC e na RP vi lá um de 2400W da Rowenta que me interessou. No entanto, qual não foi o meu espanto quando o técnico me disse que aqueles aparelhos consomem oxigénio e que não disparam quando os níveis de O2 ficam baixos demais. Ora, eu não sabia que convetores elétricos consomem oxigénio (supostamente). Desiludido que fiquei tentou impingir-me um aquecedor Mica.
> ...





Scan_Ferr disse:


> Se é eléctrico, não.
> 
> Não queima nada, como é que consome oxigénio?





Pedro Mindz disse:


> Mesmo que consuma oxigénio (o que não é o caso porque se não tem chama nao queima nada), terias que ter uma divisão extremamente pequena para deixares de ter oxigénio onde dormes ou tomas banho.. Belo vendedor lol



Bom dia,

O ar aquecido é menos denso em oxigénio do que o ar frio! Assim, numa sala aquecida e não ventilada, a percentagem de CO2 aumentará mais rapidamente. 

E isto não tem nada a ver com qualquer combustão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2021 às 14:03)

leofe disse:


> Boas!
> Uma dúvida. Peço desde já desculpa por não ser o tópico mais apropriado.
> 
> Hoje andei á procura de um convector para aquecer o quatro e o WC e na RP vi lá um de 2400W da Rowenta que me interessou. No entanto, qual não foi o meu espanto quando o técnico me disse que aqueles aparelhos consomem oxigénio e que não disparam quando os níveis de O2 ficam baixos demais. Ora, eu não sabia que convetores elétricos consomem oxigénio (supostamente). Desiludido que fiquei tentou impingir-me um aquecedor Mica.
> ...


As resistências não queimam absolutamente nada... Chama-se efeito de Joule!

O oxigénio que rodeia as resistências não arde, aquece... Aliás todo o ar em torno de uma fonte de calor aquece e ganha movimento... Chama-se a isso convecção!

Já alguém morreu com falta de ar, devido a ter o termoventilador ou convector eléctrico ligado, mais depressa pode ter um sobreaquecimento do aparelho que possa originar um incêndio do que propriamente faltar oxigénio na divisão aquecida, uso termoventilador para aquecer o quarto antes de ir para a cama, ali 30 minutos e fica tudo quentinho e ainda não morri por falta de oxigénio e faço isso há mais de 20 anos.

Agora, se for um aquecedor a gás, esse consome oxigénio e se não tiver um bom funcionamento, podes tombar e nem dás por isso.

Isso é um mito urbano, que as resistências consomem oxigénio,

Se assim fosse, as antigas lâmpadas incandescentes, aquilo queimava oxigénio à brava, com as altas temperaturas que as mesmas atingiam já tinham morrido todos por falta de O2 em casa, eu até já ouvi que as televisões consomem oxigénio. 

Um conselho: um convector eléctrico ou um termoventilador são os aparelhos mais eficazes para aquecer uma divisão da casa em menos tempo.


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2021 às 15:24)

Aqui no meu quarto adaptado para "escritório" marca 18.5º sem nada para aquecer, na sala com um pequeno aquecedor da Leroy Merlin de 900W só com 450W a trabalhar a temperatura está nos 21º ) é a divisão mais fria da casa. A sala é pequena (9m2).
Na Marquise com o sol a bater de chapa à tarde, parece uma estufa, ontem chegou aos 30º


----------



## leofe (19 Dez 2021 às 03:26)

leofe disse:


> Boas!
> Uma dúvida. Peço desde já desculpa por não ser o tópico mais apropriado.
> 
> Hoje andei á procura de um convector para aquecer o quatro e o WC e na RP vi lá um de 2400W da Rowenta que me interessou. No entanto, qual não foi o meu espanto quando o técnico me disse que aqueles aparelhos consomem oxigénio e que não disparam quando os níveis de O2 ficam baixos demais. Ora, eu não sabia que convetores elétricos consomem oxigénio (supostamente). Desiludido que fiquei tentou impingir-me um aquecedor Mica.
> ...


Edit: lá optei por comprar um aquecedor a mica. Não conhecia esta tecnologia mas a verdade é que me tem surpreendido. Aquece bem depressa na potência máxima e com as duas resistências (deixo a temperatura chegar aos 19/20°C) e depois reduzo para metade da potência (até ao "click") e deixo só uma resistência ligada. De facto, com a porta do quarto fechada a temperatura mantém-se praticamente constante, mas se me esquecer dela aberta é óbvio que a temperatura começa logo a descer. Mas voltando a fechar a porta, a temperatura recupera. Muito bom!

Por segurança desligo sempre antes de ir dormir. E como tal é óbvio que a temperatura começa logo a descer a pique. Já o pensei deixar ligado no mínimo durante a noite apenas para ir mantendo a temperatura e assim de manhã ao acordar não ter aquele frio do Ártico a bater-me na pele. Acham que é seguro?

Obrigado


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2022 às 20:20)

Boas.

Ainda estamos na primeira quinzena de Maio e já sofro com temperaturas "extremas" em casa...
divisão menos quente +24ºC, divisão mais quente +26ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2022 às 22:52)

Thomar disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ainda estamos na primeira quinzena de Maio e já sofro com temperaturas "extremas" em casa...
> divisão menos quente +24ºC, divisão mais quente +26ºC.


Por esses lados não se sobrevive sem ar condicionado neste semestre quente...


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Mai 2022 às 00:07)

Neste momento no quarto(1º andar, sem ar condicionado) onde tenho o computador, estão 23.6ªC
Desde que não passe dos 26ºC esta-se bem.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2022 às 03:56)

23,9ºC estáveis praticamente todo o dia, mercê de uma marquise interposta com o exterior e um rigoroso abre e fecha da fresta das janelas (fechada às horas de maior calor exterior, abrindo o suficiente à noite). Há que contar também com o aquecimento devido ao computador, drives, televisão.

Durante o "Inverno" nunca desceu dos 19ºC. Este ano não se acendeu a lareira.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Mai 2022 às 10:57)

Agora "só" 25.0º


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Mai 2022 às 11:51)

24º por agora.. 

Já agora aproveito para perguntar.. Estou a pensar colocar um ar condicionado portátil no quarto mas não tenho saída para o tubo.. Estava a pensar comprar algo deste tipo para vedar a janela (basculante). O que aconselham? Têm algum tipo de feedback? Outra alternativa?


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2022 às 14:50)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> 24º por agora..
> 
> Já agora aproveito para perguntar.. Estou a pensar colocar um ar condicionado portátil no quarto mas não tenho saída para o tubo.. Estava a pensar comprar algo deste tipo para vedar a janela (basculante). O que aconselham? Têm algum tipo de feedback? Outra alternativa?
> 
> Ver anexo 1559


Esse sistema implica sempre alguma entrada de calor exterior, não isola tanto como a janela fechada. Necessita também de um travão para a janela, por causa do vento abrir ou fechar a janela, danificando o dispositivo (acho que não vem incluído).
Tendo em conta o preço, seguramente muito inferior ao custo de cortar uma abertura no vidro ou parede, funcionará sem grande perda de rendimento. Em tempos fiz eu próprio uma instalação com fabrico caseiro semelhante a isto.

EDIT: como a janela é basculante, é preferível usar o dispositivo nessa posição, se o tubo for suficientemente longo (saída na parte superior da janela).


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Mai 2022 às 17:17)

StormRic disse:


> Esse sistema implica sempre alguma entrada de calor exterior, não isola tanto como a janela fechada. Necessita também de um travão para a janela, por causa do vento abrir ou fechar a janela, danificando o dispositivo (acho que não vem incluído).
> Tendo em conta o preço, seguramente muito inferior ao custo de cortar uma abertura no vidro ou parede, funcionará sem grande perda de rendimento. Em tempos fiz eu próprio uma instalação com fabrico caseiro semelhante a isto.
> 
> EDIT: como a janela é basculante, é preferível usar o dispositivo nessa posição, se o tubo for suficientemente longo (saída na parte superior da janela).


Obrigado! Realmente fazer um furo no vidro não é opção pois é duplo e perderia o gás, logo, o isolamento acústico/térmico. Não sei que outras opções há mas só tenho visto esta.. Acho que vou mandar vir o kit da Amazon e experimentar com um AC emprestado.. Mais cedo ou mais tarde vou precisar disto pois a temperatura já é elevada e ainda vamos em Maio..


----------



## Rafa111 (10 Jun 2022 às 23:28)

Hoje foi um dia quentinho, e neste momento no quarto onde tenho o PC, ainda estão 27.4ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jun 2022 às 00:03)

26,8°C no meu quarto. Abri agora tudo. Vou ter de ligar o meu ventilador a bateria para adormecer, cheira-me...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 04:10)

22ºC (que para mim é o perfeito)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jun 2022 às 11:48)

26,9°C. Enfim.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2022 às 16:45)

*27.4ºC* no quarto, apenas regulo com as persianas/portas/janelas.
21ºC na garagem, no sótão estarão já mais de 30ºC provavelmente.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jun 2022 às 20:31)

27,9°C no meu quarto...


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2022 às 02:51)

29.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2022 às 07:34)

Na 6a de manhã quando cheguei a Várzea da Serra tinha 12C dentro de casa! (A casa estava fechada desde a Páscoa).
Com tudo aberto o dia inteiro, a temperatura lá chegou aos 20C ao final do dia. Ontem já estava mais ameno, mas o chão mantevesse frio (gelado).
Outras realidades...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jun 2022 às 14:01)

28°C. Toda a noite o meu Blitzwolf a bombar!


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2022 às 16:35)

Hoje falhou completamente o esquema de protecção doméstica contra altas temperaturas 

Já tenho 25,4ºC no interior e 28,1ºC na marquise (que tem janelas fechadas, cortinas e nem sequer apanha sol, virada a norte).

Não tenho ar condicionado... Esperemos pela noite. Uma consequência da secura aqui pela zona é a quase completa ausência de melgas, mosquitos e outros insectos. As janelas ficam assim abertas à noite, sem precisar de protecção.


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Jun 2022 às 17:20)

29.4ºC 
Lá fora estão 33.3ºC
Ter o computador mais uma UPS gigante dá nisto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2022 às 18:17)

Aqui em casa (ou pelo menos no sítio em que estou a escrever - o meu quarto) estão 27,4ºC e 63% de humidade relativa. A cozinha há umas horas estava com uma temperatura de 26,5ºC e 54% de humidade, agora não tenho a certeza. A cave é a única divisão com uma temperatura agradável, de apenas 21,3ºC e 72% de humidade. 

E isto é agora, depois de ligar o arrefecimento. Ontem a temperatura chegou perto dos 29ºC e tem sido sempre a subir desde meados de maio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2022 às 18:30)

AnDré disse:


> Na 6a de manhã quando cheguei a Várzea da Serra tinha* 12C* dentro de casa! (A casa estava fechada desde a Páscoa).
> Com tudo aberto o dia inteiro, a temperatura lá chegou aos 20C ao final do dia. Ontem já estava mais ameno, mas o chão mantevesse frio (gelado).
> Outras realidades...


12ºC, dá quase para colocar um cachecol.  Eu tenho 31ºC no quarto, uma verdadeira sauna se quiseres trocar, vens para os algarves e eu vou para aí ouvir os passarinhos a cantar.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2022 às 18:56)

hoje também já passei os 30 no quarto, tenho 30.5ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2022 às 18:56)

Neste momento 31.6ºC.


----------



## JTavares (12 Jun 2022 às 19:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> 26,8°C no meu quarto. Abri agora tudo. Vou ter de ligar o meu ventilador a bateria para adormecer, cheira-me...


Fotos ou site do mesmo sff.


----------



## remember (12 Jun 2022 às 20:05)

Bem dita nortada, primeiros 30's na sala e quase o mesmo no quarto, janelas abertas para a descida









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jun 2022 às 21:12)

JTavares disse:


> Fotos ou site do mesmo sff.



Este já tem uns anos. Acho que já foi descontinuado. Na altura comprei um para mim e ofereci um aos meus pais. No ano passado comprei outro para o trabalho! Só que está muito mais caro! Paguei 27€ por ele na altura. 

https://pt-m.banggood.com/pt/Digoo-...ontrol-Panel-p-1697138.html?rmmds=orderdetail


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2022 às 00:01)

31.6ºC no quarto :C


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2022 às 00:43)

32ºC hoje, a transpirar aqui dentro do quarto, é sério não sei como há pessoas contentes com isto e a pedir 40ºC+ e ainda chamam de fiasco se for 39.9


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 01:07)

david 6 disse:


> 32ºC hoje, a transpirar aqui dentro do quarto, é sério não sei como há pessoas contentes com isto e a pedir 40ºC+ e ainda chamam de fiasco se for 39.9



Aqui, do outro lado do Tejo, depois de um dia com máxima exterior a chegar aos 34ºC, ainda consigo suster a temperatura interior nuns frescos 25,4ºC, neste momento à 1h da madrugada. Sem ar condicionado, mas nesta altura a temperatura exterior já desceu abaixo dos 20ºC (19,4ºC) e deve manter-se estável neste valor durante toda a madrugada, como ontem. Este gradiente interior/exterior de cerca de 6ºC vai ser suficiente para trazer a temperatura interior até aos 23ºC ao nascer do sol.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2022 às 01:37)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui, do outro lado do Tejo, depois de um dia com máxima exterior a chegar aos 34ºC, ainda consigo suster a temperatura interior nuns frescos 25,4ºC, neste momento à 1h da madrugada. Sem ar condicionado, mas nesta altura a temperatura exterior já desceu abaixo dos 20ºC (19,4ºC) e deve manter-se estável neste valor durante toda a madrugada, como ontem. Este gradiente interior/exterior de cerca de 6ºC vai ser suficiente para trazer a temperatura interior até aos 23ºC ao nascer do sol.



aqui igual, no exterior temperatura está nos 18.9ºC, mas todas as noites tem descido, acabo por ter sempre minimas nos 15's 16 17ºC e assim no interior acaba por refrescar, mas só o vou sentir já de manhã, o período mais fresco do quarto é durante a manhã, depois à tarde a temperatura sobe tanto no exterior (já estou com 4 dias seguidos com 37ºC+) que quando chega ao final da tarde e depois noite, o quarto está um forno autêntico de novo, pois as paredes do meu quarto estão o dia todo a bater o sol, isto só vai melhorar no interior quando as máximas do exterior descerem


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2022 às 23:16)

Por aqui, após 5 dias com máximas de 39º/40ºC e mínimas entre 19ºC e 22ºC, no 1º andar estão 33,4ºC.

É normal as casas ficarem quentes, mas não tanto. A duração dos dias com temperaturas tão altas está a fazer com que a temperatura não pare de subir e está a ficar mesmo muito insuportável. Valha-nos o rés do chão que se mantêm mais ou menos fresco e nota-se bem a diferença quando se desce as escadas.
Aguardando o fresco natural dos próximos dias, pois não há outro remédio.


----------



## remember (14 Jun 2022 às 23:54)

28ºC no quarto e 27.9ºC na sala, isto hoje está complicado, nem vento corre lá fora!


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 00:35)

eu continuo na casa dos 32ºC no quarto


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Jun 2022 às 00:42)

Hoje o quarto arrefeceu mais cedo, mas mesmo assim a esta hora tendo em conta que tenho o PC ligado etc, ainda estão 27.6ºC cá dentro, mesmo com a janela aberta com 20.7ºC lá fora.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2022 às 01:51)

São praticamente duas da manhã e eu continuo com 28,7°C no quarto apesar de ter tudo aberto desde antes das 22h. Blitzwolf a bombar, claro. Toda a noite.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2022 às 21:10)

muito melhor hoje no quarto 28.7ºC (descida quase de 4ºC)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2022 às 22:39)

26°C. Bem bom!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 23:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> 26°C. Bem bom!



Exactamente o mesmo aqui, com 24,1ºC na marquise e 18,6ºC no exterior.  Isto podia estar um pouco mais arejado...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jun 2022 às 00:21)

StormRic disse:


> Exactamente o mesmo aqui, com 24,1ºC na marquise e 18,6ºC no exterior.  Isto podia estar um pouco mais arejado...


Já vai nos 27,2°C outra vez, com tudo aberto. Passou o vento, começou logo a subir.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2022 às 01:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já vai nos 27,2°C outra vez, com tudo aberto. Passou o vento, começou logo a subir.


O mesmo por aqui. Temos de esperar até que as paredes e os telhados "descarreguem" todo o calor que têm acumulado. Por muito que se areje, é difícil fazer a temperatura descer de forma significativa. Pode ser que a partir de amanhã já seja diferente com a continuação das noites mais frescas.

32,8ºC aqui.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2022 às 05:21)

joralentejano disse:


> 32,8ºC aqui.



Essa temperatura interior é insuportável! Uma autêntica sauna.

26,1ºC mantém-se por cá.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jun 2022 às 10:50)

joralentejano disse:


> O mesmo por aqui. Temos de esperar até que as paredes e os telhados "descarreguem" todo o calor que têm acumulado. Por muito que se areje, é difícil fazer a temperatura descer de forma significativa. Pode ser que a partir de amanhã já seja diferente com a continuação das noites mais frescas.
> 
> 32,8ºC aqui.


Exacto. 
25,4°C, agora.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2022 às 10:51)

Ainda 25ºC, mesmo com muitas janelas abertas durante toda uma noite de temperaturas de 16/18ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2022 às 11:04)

StormRic disse:


> Essa temperatura interior é insuportável! Uma autêntica sauna.


Bastante, mas é a consequência de ter vários dias com 40ºC e sem noites frescas e ainda por cima, não tenho ar condicionado.
Por isso mesmo, só o fresco natural me pode salvar desta sauna. 

No sótão devem ter estado mais de 35ºC nestes dias.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Jun 2022 às 11:30)

Ontem fiz a experiência de por a ventoinha a puxar ar fresco da varanda para dentro do quarto. Uma hora a trabalhar não chegou sequer para baixar uma décima na temperatura, isto apesar de a temperatura lá fora estar mais baixa (mas não muito).

Neste momento 27.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2022 às 23:29)

Por aqui, zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria (110 m), já se está bem melhor, 25,3ºC com tendência de descida lenta; 22,0ºC na marquise virada a norte; 19ºC na rua.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jun 2022 às 14:20)

22,2°C. Heaven.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jun 2022 às 19:58)

Há uns tempos tinha a temperatura nos 27°C, mas com o tempo mais ameno e o arrefecimento central lá consegui baixar a temperatura para os 24,2°C atuais.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2022 às 23:28)

Vai devagarinho mas vai baixando, 24,9ºC (21,3ºC na marquise).


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2022 às 00:02)

aqui 25ºC, muito bom agora


----------



## Gates (20 Jun 2022 às 03:48)

20,4 graus
A minha mulher e filha andam com aqueles casacos polares o dia todo


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2022 às 14:57)

Já está abaixo dos 19ºC no meu quarto.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2022 às 00:00)

Em Covide (Gerês) tive 15-16ºC dentro de casa de madrugada, sem aquecimento, neste fim de semana (dias 25, 26 e 27).
Casa rústica, com paredes de blocos de granito sem revestimento. Havia condensação interior, a pingar,  nas pedras mais volumosas da parede virada a Norte. Nada mal, para Verão. Imagino no Inverno .


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 23:26)

27,1ºC no 1º andar.
25,4ºC no rés do chão.

Sauna gratuita nos próximos dias. Acredito que chegue aos 35ºC ao longo da próxima semana se a duração das temperaturas previstas se mantiver, o que é horrível, mas nada se pode fazer. É muito calor acumulado...
A ventoinha vai ser a melhor amiga nos próximos dias. Resta saber quando aparecerá o fresco natural.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 00:34)

24,1ºC com 23,8ºC na marquise. Está-se bem, por enquanto.

Já estou preparado com vários leques, abanos, etc


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2022 às 00:38)

StormRic disse:


> 24,1ºC com 23,8ºC na marquise. Está-se bem, por enquanto.
> 
> Já estou preparado com vários leques, abanos, etc


Estás bem melhor, 26.6ºC na Sala, 25.7ºC no quarto


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 00:59)

remember disse:


> Estás bem melhor, 26.6ºC na Sala, 25.7ºC no quarto



Andar alto mas não no topo, ideal.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2022 às 01:10)

Entre os 23ºC e os 24ºC de momento


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 01:20)

22,5ºC 

Vamos ver daqui a 1 semana


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2022 às 07:04)

Bom dia. Temperatura em casa entre os +23C e os +24ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 11:26)

Em Caneças, esta noite ainda dormimos com o cobertor. (3 pessoas: dois adultos e um bebé)
Dentro do quarto estavam esta manhã 21ºC. Mas durante a semana passada andou nos 18-19ºC... (No inverno, com a lareira acesa na sala tinha 22ºC no quarto). 

A semana passada, num dos dias de vendaval e 15ºC, a minha mulher enrolada na manta disse: "Parece que estamos em Várzea da Serra. Posso acender a lareira?" Claro que não, disse eu. 

Em Várzea da Serra, mesmo em Agosto, há sempre aquelas noites em que lá temos que acender a lareira. Em Caneças há que ter mínimos. Até porque o preço da lenha... 

Agora devemos passar do 8 para o 80.


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

Aiii onde é que isto já vai... E não baixa, o vento não quer acelerar muito... Na marquise virada a norte e com a janela um pouco aberta nem se pode 36.5°C, tudo o resto fechado... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2022 às 21:22)

30.7ºC no quarto, já fui buscar a ventoinha para me preparar para a guerra que vou ter nos próximos dias , acho que o ano passado não a fui buscar vez nenhuma, desejem me sorte para estes dias


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2022 às 21:39)

david 6 disse:


> 30.7ºC no quarto, já fui buscar a ventoinha para me preparar para a guerra que vou ter nos próximos dias , acho que o ano passado não a fui buscar vez nenhuma, desejem me sorte para estes dias


Já a tive ligada antes de abrir as janelas... Vão ser dias complicados...

30.1°C na sala, 29.5°C no quarto... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 21:54)

25,2ºC a aguentar-se... 

28,7ºC na marquise (mas no pico de hoje chegou aos 29,5ºC)

Daqui a 3 ou 4ºC abro a porta da sala para a marquise. Ainda falta um bocado para abrir mesmo a marquise (virada a norte, só apanha nesgas de sol ao nascente e ao poente).


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2022 às 22:09)

Eu sou vou "postar" aqui amanhã de manhã para poder fazer ums comparação de 24h de valores por volta das 7h da manhã.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jul 2022 às 01:24)

25,5°C na sala. 26,4°C na varanda (fechada) voltada a sul. Na rua está mais calor.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 04:52)

25,4ºC
26,9ºC marquise virada a norte.
27,5ºC marquise virada a sul.

Já esteve melhor no exterior, por momentos até desceu aos 25,5ºC, mas agora subiu a 29,8ºC 
Janelas continuam fechadas, claro.
Escadas interiores do prédio são o sítio mais fresco, 24,4ºC (mas não nos andares superiores). Ligando os exaustores consegue-se puxar um pouco desse "fresco" para dentro de casa.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 07:41)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Temperatura em casa entre os +23C e os +24ºC.


Bom dia. Bastou um dia com temperatura elevada e já começou o sufoco, + 26/27°C.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 16:47)

Mesmo com tudo fechado, os 40ºC lá de fora entram pelas frestas e pelos vidros, e até pelas paredes aquecidas (que até são bem espessas).

Marquise a sul, 35ºC; a norte 32ºC.

Interior 25,8ºC (estou a perder a luta... décima a décima). A divisão mais interior e mais fresca mesmo assim consegue manter os 24,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2022 às 22:09)

32.3ºC


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 22:12)

david 6 disse:


> 32.3ºC


Parece-me eu que quando eu vivia em Ponte de Sor, eram *+42ºC* na rua e *+35/36ºC *em casa que tinha poucas condições.


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2022 às 22:50)

StormRic disse:


> Mesmo com tudo fechado, os 40ºC lá de fora entram pelas frestas e pelos vidros, e até pelas paredes aquecidas (que até são bem espessas).
> 
> Marquise a sul, 35ºC; a norte 32ºC.
> 
> Interior 25,8ºC (estou a perder a luta... décima a décima). A divisão mais interior e mais fresca mesmo assim consegue manter os 24,5ºC.


Eu já perdi, 32.2°C no quarto e 32.6°C na sala, 29°C na cozinha virada a norte. Só chegamos agora a casa foi abrir tudo logo, o calor foi tanto que o cabo da instalação da Nos caiu lol só meteram cola quente, já sabia que não durava muito... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (8 Jul 2022 às 22:52)

26,5°C na sala. 28°C na varanda (fechada)  voltada a sul.


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Jul 2022 às 22:56)

Com tudo fechado, janelas vidros duplos, uns "fresquinhos" 30,9º no quarto, com tendência a subir, se, se mantiver estas temperaturas


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2022 às 23:01)

Vitor TT disse:


> Com tudo fechado, janelas vidros duplos, uns "fresquinhos" 30,9º no quarto, com tendência a subir, se, se mantiver estas temperaturas


E com vidros duplos, upa upa

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2022 às 23:05)

Sala a 26.6°C.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2022 às 23:06)

Aqui pela Azambuja tenho 31.9ºC dentro do quarto...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2022 às 23:08)

27,3°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2022 às 00:15)

Eu já dormi num apartamento tipo _studio, _ou seja não há divisão para que fugir_, _estavam 32ºC e não havia maneira de baixar... adivinhem o que fiz?

Liguei o chuveiro no modo mais frio possível para criar convecção do ar  (e não é que resultou!)

(Mas não gastem água!)


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 05:10)

26,3ºC na sala e 25,1ºC no quarto mais interior. Todas as janelas fechadas, claro.
Mesmo assim, ainda não fui buscar o abano nem a ventoinha.

Se isto continuar muitos mais dias vai ser complicado, a casa precisa de arejamento.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2022 às 10:03)

Bom dia. Temperatura mínima em casa a subir, hoje a variar entre os +27;5°C e os +28,5°C...


----------



## LMMS (9 Jul 2022 às 10:27)

Na divisão onde tive o computador ligado toda a noite, mas desligou às 7:00h está neste momento 29,1ºC (Divisão virada para nascente)
A minima na estação mais perto da minha casa, marcou 26,2ºC às 7:30h desde as 00.00h
A estação de Vila Fria de Oeiras marcou ontem de minima 26,1ºC, isto não deve estar longe de registos recordes.
Não se consegue dormir!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jul 2022 às 10:30)

Aqui pela sala estão 29.7ºC, após ter vindo dos 30.5ºC certamente por volta da 00h e ainda foi aos 28.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2022 às 10:39)

26,0ºC no quarto e 27ºC no escritório ambos virados a Sul


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2022 às 11:05)

29,8 ºC na sala...


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2022 às 13:25)

Janelas fechadas, não é que adiante de muito, isto porque, com este calor e no último andar é obra

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

26,5ºC  com tudo fechado.
marquise sul 36ºC; norte 33ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 16:46)

aqui já vai a subir, agora começa a descer lá fora e a subir cá dentro, vou com 30.6ºC no quarto


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2022 às 16:52)

Agora, quarto +30,5ºC, cozinha +31,5ºC e Hall +33ºC (que é onde o sol vai começar a chegar.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Jul 2022 às 16:59)

Comparado com o que está na rua, os 30.8ºC que tenho no quarto até parece fresco.


----------



## rbsmr (9 Jul 2022 às 19:07)

25.5
Hora de ligar o A/C

Enviado do meu SM-A528B através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 21:07)

32.8ºC quarto


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2022 às 21:24)

Por aqui, tenho 29.3ºC virado a norte.

As casas portuguesas são uma maravilha, se no Inverno entra o vento frio pelas frestas da casa, no Verão entra o calor por essas mesmas frestas, estamos sempre tramados com as frestas.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 21:45)

33.1ºC


----------



## charlie17 (9 Jul 2022 às 21:54)

No meu quarto estão uns horríveis 31.6C
Se chegar acima dos 32 nos próximos dias entro num patamar nunca antes experiênciado do por mim (desde que me lembre) :/


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2022 às 00:03)

No quarto 25,5ºC.
Lá fora 25,7ºC.


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2022 às 00:08)

Nem estando mais fresco, baixa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2022 às 01:20)

Nos últimos tempos tenho aberto pouco os estores e tenho tido sempre ligado o arrefecimento central, e a temperatura interior tem-se mantido nos 25ºC e com uma subida da temperatura desprezável. No entanto, e tendo em conta o que se prevê nos próximos dias, penso que a temperatura da casa vai aquecer e bem...


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2022 às 03:48)

27.3°C
Ontem atingiu um pico de 28.1°C  por volta das 23h00, isto apesar de estar com tudo aberto a partir das 22h.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 04:21)

26,6ºC a 26,8ºC

Três dias já vão com máximas exteriores > 37ºC e atingindo mesmo 39,4ºC; há duas madrugadas que a temperatura não baixa dos 24,2ºC.
Desde a 9h da manhã de dia 6 que a temperatura exterior é... tropical.
Mesmo assim tenho conseguido limitar as entradas de calor. Não tenho qualquer sistema de ar condicionado.

Nem sequer mantenho aberta a porta do frigorífico...


----------



## raposo_744 (10 Jul 2022 às 07:47)

ontem lá fora chegou aos 38 à sombra , na cozinha estavam 30.

Casa típica das beiras, quase inserida na rota do xisto, toda em pedra..........


----------



## charlie17 (10 Jul 2022 às 10:11)

De noite la consegui fazer a temperatura baixar até aos 28.7C.

Tenho esperança que as próximas 2 noites sejam mais frescas e permitam arrefecer a casa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 13:05)

27ºC no quarto, esta noite já foi dificil


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 13:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 27ºC no quarto, esta noite já foi dificil


Até é fresco! 

Por aqui...
*33,4ºC* no 1º andar. 
*29,3ºC *no rés do chão. 

É para esturricar na rua e em casa, que horror!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jul 2022 às 13:34)

28,2°C. Vai-se intercalando entre o AC e a Blitzwolf. Ou até o ventilador de mão, entre divisões ou na rua.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jul 2022 às 16:49)

32.1ºC, tá na hora de desligar o computador.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 18:30)

27,2ºC
A pressão da nortada quente torna as paredes na fachada norte mais quentes e faz também o ar quente penetrar na caixa das escadas sempre que é aberta a porta do átrio do prédio. Resultado, perdeu-se a reserva de fresco que havia na coluna das escadas.

Subida interior apesar de no exterior estarem agora "apenas" cerca de 32ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 22:20)

31.9ºC quarto


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 04:41)

*26,8ºC*, está difícil de descer, apesar das janelas todas abertas e dos 18-19ºC do exterior. Não há vento, não faz corrente de ar.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jul 2022 às 08:41)

25.9ºC e ainda em queda, ontem atingiu uma máxima de 28.6ºC.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2022 às 13:00)

26.6ºC no quarto

Forte queda de ontem para hoje... um alívio!


----------



## Geopower (11 Jul 2022 às 22:39)

27,5ºC na varanda voltada a sul. 27,2ºC na sala. Apesar da janelas a norte abertas temperatura não baixa dos 27ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2022 às 23:24)

27.9ºC quarto, também uma grande queda aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2022 às 23:41)

Hoje à meia-noite estava com 29,8ºC no quarto (virado a sul), mas com o refrescar da madrugada e a janela toda aberta desceu aos 27,3ºC.

Porém, durante o dia e mesmo com tudo fechado, voltou a subir e está neste momento nos 28,1ºC, sendo que esta noite não deverá descer grande coisa.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 02:47)

Geopower disse:


> 27,5ºC na varanda voltada a sul. 27,2ºC na sala. Apesar da janelas a norte abertas temperatura não baixa dos 27ºC.



Pois, é isso mesmo por aqui na Póvoa, 27,0ºC e não baixa apesar do exterior estar no 22-23ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 15:20)

A perder a batalha, claro... 27,2ºC apesar de tudo fechado.

Marquises a > 30ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2022 às 21:08)

29.4ºC no quarto, apesar dos 40 lá fora hoje, já tive temperatura cá dentro maior com menos lá fora, pois esteve nublado, e quando está limpo o sol incide muito nas paredes


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2022 às 22:29)

29ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jul 2022 às 22:41)

29,8°C...


----------



## Geopower (12 Jul 2022 às 22:44)

28.1°C na sala. 28.4°C na varanda a sul. Janelas abertas mas não corre uma brisa. Ilha de calor urbano não ajuda a baixar a temperatura.


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

Na minha opinião, quartos acima de 26ºc, começam a ser desagradáveis para dormir.
Não sei como alguns de vocês consegue lidar com tanto calor em casa, pois muitas vezes esse calor também inclui uma humidade relativamente alta, devido à água que se evapora da cozinha e das casas de banho.
No ano passado, fiquei numa casa em Carcavelos, em que cheguei aos 29ºc durante pelo menos duas noites, e foi um suplicio... Como era uma casa antiga e eu ia ficar ali apenas temporariamente, não tinha ar condicionado...
Tive que pôr umas toalhas molhadas com água bem fria ao lado da cama, para volta e meia molhar-me (sim, não é agradável dormir molhado, mas já me aconteceu adormecer com uma toalha molhada em cima). se soubesse o que sei hoje, tinha comprado era uma ventoinha (ou duas) e colocado a mesma acima de um balde cheio de água gelada.
No Alentejo, uma vez fiquei numa residencial em que o quarto estava a 30ºc e era uma sensação terrível, pois tinha também muita humidade: foi um tremendo alívio saber que tinha ar condicionado e programei logo para os 21ºc.
Já há alguns anos, cheguei a residir em Belém, numa moradia que aquecia muito durante certas fases do ano, particularmente no primeiro andar, em que cheguei a ter o quarto a rondar os 35/36ºc e só conseguia adormecer já só quase de manhã e isto após ir para a banheira molhar-me com água fria umas 3 vezes a meio da noite...
Agora estou na Parede, numa casa que tende a ficar fresca durante a noite, e hoje assim que notei uma descida significativa de temperatura no exterior (a partir de 32ºc para baixo), abri as janelas de forma a fazer corrente de ar e já tenho a casa relativamente fresca (desta vez não tenho aqui termómetro, mas diria que estão uns 23/24ºc, aqui dentro).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jul 2022 às 23:55)

belem disse:


> Na minha opinião, quartos acima de 26ºc, começam a ser desagradáveis para dormir.
> Não sei como alguns de vocês consegue lidar com tanto calor em casa, pois muitas vezes esse calor também inclui uma humidade relativamente alta, devido à água que se evapora da cozinha e das casa de banho.
> No ano passado, fiquei numa casa em Carcavelos, em que cheguei aos 29ºc durante pelo menos duas noites, e foi um suplício... Como era uma casa antiga e eu ia ficar ali apenas temporariamente, não tinha ar condicionado...
> Tive que pôr umas toalhas molhadas com água bem fria ao lado da cama, para volta e meia molhar-me (sim, não é agradável dormir molhado, mas já me aconteceu adormecer com uma toalha molhada em cima). se soubesse o que sei hoje, tinha comprado uma ventoinha (ou duas) e colocado a mesma acima de um balde cheio de água gelada.
> ...


Falo por mim: até aos 27°C (e picos) tolero sem refrigeração. Acima disso, só alternando entre AC e o ventilador. Na noite passada tive o Blitzwolf a bombar toda a noite no mínimo e mais lá para a manhã na velocidade 2. Esta noite deve ficar toda a noite na velocidade 2. Também tomei um banho com água fria depois de almoço para refrescar. Hoje não pus um pé fora de casa.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Jul 2022 às 01:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Falo por mim: até aos 27°C (e picos) tolero sem refrigeração. Acima disso, só alternando entre AC e o ventilador. Na noite passada tive o Blitzwolf a bombar toda a noite no mínimo e mais lá para a manhã na velocidade 2. Esta noite deve ficar toda a noite na velocidade 2. Também tomei um banho com água fria depois de almoço para refrescar. Hoje não pus um pé fora de casa.


Desculpa perguntar mas o que é isso do blitzwolf? Ajuda na refrigeração?


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 01:21)

27,4ºC

No exterior já está umas décimas abaixo daquele valor, mas não há vento, não faz corrente de ar e a diferença é muito pequena


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Jul 2022 às 10:03)

Esta noite na divisão em que estou, mesmo com a janelas abertas de um lado ao outro da casa, a temperatura nem sequer baixou dos 28ºC
Agora tenho 29.6ºC o mesmo que tinha ontem na hora do calor mais extremo, ou seja hoje vai ser insuportável


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2022 às 10:47)

28,0ºC dentro do quarto e 28,6ºC no escritório


----------



## Norther (13 Jul 2022 às 11:04)

Ontem cheguei ter 30ºC, estou num apartamento arrendado, se o comprar tenho de meter vidros duplos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 11:42)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpa perguntar mas o que é isso do blitzwolf? Ajuda na refrigeração?


É um ventilador a bateria. Muito útil. Também tenho um no trabalho (de outra marca). Ajuda bastante. Principalmente de noite porque não consigo dormir com AC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 11:43)

Norther disse:


> Ontem cheguei ter 30ºC, estou num apartamento arrendado, se o comprar tenho de meter vidros duplos.


Eu tenho vidros duplos na casa toda. Acordei eram oito e picos com 30,1°C...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Jul 2022 às 12:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É um ventilador a bateria. Muito útil. Também tenho um no trabalho (de outra marca). Ajuda bastante. Principalmente de noite porque não consigo dormir com AC.


Podes por favor meter aí um link do que tens? Obrigado!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 12:46)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Podes por favor meter aí um link do que tens? Obrigado!


O Blitzwolf já tem uns anos. Acho que já está descontinuado. O que tenho no trabalho já pus aqui há uns tempos. Vou procurar. No ano passado comprei a bom preço. 27€. Da última vez que vi custava 47€, se não me engano. Vou procurar e já ponho.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 12:56)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Podes por favor meter aí um link do que tens? Obrigado!


É este mas custa quase mais 30€ do que quando o comprei em Junho do ano passado!

https://banggood.onelink.me/zMT7/fym8sw7o


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2022 às 20:43)

*29.9ºC*.
Esta noite apenas baixou 0.3ºC entre as 23h e as 7h. 
Tenho alguma esperança para esta noite, visto que o arrefecimento está a ser mais acelerado.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2022 às 21:55)

Na sala baixou até aos 29,6°C hoje, agora estão 31,8°C que é o máximo até agora. Com mais uma noite e dia quente pela frente, amanhã deverá continuar a subir


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 21:57)

Com o vento a circular tenho a mesma temperatura exterior, cerca de 28ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 22:05)

28,0ºC na sala e 31,5ºC na marquise norte.

A marquise sul tem uma amplitude diurna maior, aquece mais com o sol que recebe, mas à noite arrefece mais depressa porque esta fachada de prédios ao longo da rua tem uma maior circulação de ar: é convexa, a virada a norte é concâva; também é preciso ter em conta que os prédios do outro lado da rua, a norte são mais altos, enquanto os do lado sul são mais baixos. As configurações das ruas em bairros de prédios altos é bastante importante para avaliar as variações de temperatura diurna.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 23:06)

Esta tarde cheguei aos 30,7°C. Estão agora 30,6°C. Abri tudo há uns minutos.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Jul 2022 às 23:47)

31,1º, 
apesar de ter um AC portátil, mas muito barulhento para tentar dormir, "safo-me" com uma pequena ventoinha que é bastante silenciosa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 01:20)

Uma e vinte da manhã e tenho 'finalmente' 31°C no quarto. Bom, hora de ligar o AC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 03:02)

28,1ºC, ainda, apesar de no exterior a estação da Escola marcar 26,2ºC.
Há cerca de uma hora atrás, no passeio nocturno, registei entre 28,2ºC e 28,7ºC, estava em subida.

Vamos ver se com as janelas abertas isto desce alguma coisa, um grau já era optimo.


----------



## Geopower (14 Jul 2022 às 06:33)

28.7°C na sala. 28.5°C na varanda a sul. Janelas abertas mas temperatura não baixou durante toda a noite.
Efeito noites tropicais +  Ilha de calor urbano


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 08:41)

Adormeci (tarde!), acordei (cedo!) e a temperatura não baixou dos 30,5°C cá dentro. Nova ronda de AC.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jul 2022 às 08:54)

31,1 ºC na sala... 
Janelas voltam a abrir, mesmo com o fumo dos incêndios lá fora...


----------



## Rafa111 (14 Jul 2022 às 16:05)

Mais um dia com 32ºC na divisão em que tenho o PC.
Uma sauna autentica.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

*34,2ºC* no 1º andar.
*29,6ºC* no rés do chão. 

Uma valente sauna. Noites muito mal dormidas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 19:41)

joralentejano disse:


> *34,2ºC* no 1º andar.
> *29,6ºC* no rés do chão.
> 
> Uma valente sauna. Noites muito mal dormidas.


Nem me digas nada! Está tão quente que nem cozinho. Ficam a ganhar as Glovos e Uber Eats da vida.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 19:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Nem me digas nada! Está tão quente que nem cozinho. Ficam a ganhar as Glovos e Uber Eats da vida.


É uma vantagem de viver nas cidades quando não temos vontade de cozinhar.  Por aqui, não temos outra solução, mas tenta-se optar mais por comidas frias. A vontade de comer com este calor também não é muita.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 19:54)

joralentejano disse:


> É uma vantagem de viver nas cidades quando não temos vontade de cozinhar.  Por aqui, não temos outra solução, mas tenta-se optar mais por comidas frias. A vontade de comer com este calor também não é muita.


Sim, tenho vivido basicamente de saladas frias e de leite gelado com corn flakes. Mas ontem e hoje mandei vir qualquer coisa para desenjoar. Só de pensar em ligar o fogão dá-me uma coisinha!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2022 às 00:14)

Bom, banho de água fria (se é que se pode chamar àquilo água fria) e AC nos 20°C um bom bocado para ver se dá para adormecer.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Jul 2022 às 00:22)

Vim agora mesmo a rua com a cadela, é engraçado como toco no prédio e está frio mas ao passar a mão a 2cm de distância do mesmo vem um ar super quente.. Isto é o que? O interior do mesmo (betão) aquecido do calor diurno?


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jul 2022 às 01:56)

28.4º , mas como tenho a janela aberta vai refrescar, daqui a nada vou ter de a fechar e lá irá a temperatura subir.


----------



## Gates (15 Jul 2022 às 02:08)

22,4 graus 
Ta-se bem!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2022 às 03:46)

27,9ºC na sala, 25,3ºC na marquise, 22,8ºC no exterior e mesmo assim não há meio de descer, afinal são 5ºC de gradiente exterior/interior. Não há vento, não há corrente de ar entre a frente e as traseiras do prédio, algo raríssimo entre fachadas opostas Norte-Sul em prédios tão altos ao longo de ruas tão extensas. Em qualquer outra altura do ano, abrir tudo nos dois lados dava logo direito a portas a bater com a corrente de ar. Agora que era preciso corrente, nada...


----------



## Geopower (15 Jul 2022 às 08:33)

28.5°C na sala. 28, 4°C na varanda. Janelas abertas durante a noite. Baixou 0.4°C.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2022 às 09:09)

Aqui chegou a 31.1°C ontem ao fim da tarde, e por agora ainda está nos *29.7ºC*, mesmo com tudo aberto a noite toda.
A noite teve 8 horas abaixo dos 23ºC, mas o calor acumulado era e é muito.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2022 às 11:38)

Noite mais fresca hoje e por isso ficou tudo aberto. A temperatura desceu de 34,4ºC para 32,9ºC ao longo da noite no 1º andar.

No rés do chão, a temperatura desce com mais facilidade, pois está mais distante do telhado que é também uma enorme fonte de calor. Desceu até aos 26,8ºC.
Nota-se sempre uma enorme diferença quando se desce as escadas. É a salvação!

Há muito calor acumulado e hoje vai outra vez aos 40ºC por isso, ao longo do dia volta ao mesmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jul 2022 às 13:29)

Com o Estado de Contingência Domiciliário para manter a temperatura da casa onde vivo em valores aceitáveis, lá consegui que a temperatura não ultrapassasse os 27°C de temperatura no Interior, com humidade relativa estável nos 40 a 50%. Entretanto a cave, que teoricamente é o espaço mais fresco da casa e isolado do sistema de arrefecimento central, está à mesma temperatura que a casa e com uma humidade relativa de 65%. Nem quero imaginar como estaria o resto da casa se não fossem as medidas aplicadas...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2022 às 13:33)

30,5°C...


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jul 2022 às 19:17)

34.6°C e já foi acima dos 35 .


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2022 às 22:23)

O que conseguiu descer durante a noite passada, recuperou ao longo do dia tal como tinha dito no post anterior.
As paredes fervem. 

*34,5ºC *no 1º andar.
*28,3ºC* no rés do chão.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2022 às 09:33)

28.2ºC hoje de manhãzinha, só com noites frescas isto não vai lá, são precisas máximas abaixo dos 35ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jul 2022 às 13:38)

Esta noite não acordei a suar do pescoço, não sei como, até porque a noite lá fora foi fresquinha mas cá dentro não baixou grande coisa. Continuo com 30,1°C. Claro que dormi de ventilador ligado mas mesmo assim, nas noites anteriores, acordava sempre.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2022 às 14:13)

Em Caneças atingi um máximo de 27C na divisão mais quente da casa e 26C no quarto.
Não temos sistema de arrefecimento. Só lareira, porque a casa é fria. Basta ao final da tarde abrir um pouco as janelas que a nortada arrefece, às vezes até de mais.

Custa-me a perceber valores superiores a 30C sem qualquer sistema de arrefecimento. No litoral oeste estas situações são pontuais, pois a nortada acaba sempre por aparecer, mas no interior... Ainda que vários dias consecutivos de 40C sejam pouco comuns, dias consecutivos acima dos 35C são mais que muitos. E isso é o suficiente para tornar as casas difíceis de habitar.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2022 às 14:16)

Vitória da noite não tropical, a sala desceu 0,5ºC 

27,7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2022 às 17:07)

AnDré disse:


> Custa-me a perceber valores superiores a 30C sem qualquer sistema de arrefecimento. No litoral oeste estas situações são pontuais, pois a nortada acaba sempre por aparecer, mas no interior... Ainda que vários dias consecutivos de 40C sejam pouco comuns, dias consecutivos acima dos 35C são mais que muitos. E isso é o suficiente para tornar as casas difíceis de habitar.


Quando não há a possibilidade de instalar sistema de arrefecimento, não existe outro remédio senão aguentar e fazer de tudo para nos sentirmos melhor. 
Como sabemos, as casas em Portugal não estão minimamente preparadas para enfrentar episódios de calor e frio intenso. Agora registo valores superiores a 30ºC num dos quartos do 1º andar, mas se o inverno for frio e com muitas geadas registo menos de 10ºC se não tiver aquecimento ligado nessa mesma divisão. Nestas zonas onde os extremos são vincados em termos de temperatura, já se sabe que é 8 ou 80. 
É verdade que com dias acima dos 35ºC as casas ficam quentes na mesma, mas sempre se torna mais tolerável. Além disso, com esses valores, as mínimas sempre conseguem descer um pouco mais, o que faz toda a diferença. 
Sempre se tem aguentado, o pior daqui para a frente é mesmo aguentar estes episódios de temperaturas extremas muito prologados que são cada vez mais frequentes. 
_____________________
Hoje, mais uma noite com as janelas todas abertas e com uma mínima de 20ºC. 

1º andar - *33,2ºC*
Rés do chão - *27,9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2022 às 19:47)

joralentejano disse:


> É verdade que com dias acima dos 35ºC as casas ficam quentes na mesma, mas sempre se torna mais tolerável. Além disso, com esses valores, as mínimas sempre conseguem descer um pouco mais, o que faz toda a diferença.


Exacto, há uma grande diferença entre máximas de 33/35ºC ou 38/40ºC.
Com as primeiras, as casas aguentam-se bem, pelo menos a minha.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2022 às 09:52)

Temperatura dentro de casa finalmente mais suportável depois destes 2 dias com noites mais frescas e com tudo aberto a fazer circular o ar natural. 
Ao início da manhã  de hoje eram estes os valores: 

1º andar: *27,6ºC*
Rés do chão: *24,4ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jul 2022 às 10:36)

24,7°C quando saí de casa. Tudo fechado para tentar manter o fresco em casa, o que deve durar pouco.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2022 às 23:51)

26,5ºC na sala
22,9ºC na marquise norte agora (máx. 26,8ºC durante o dia, a nortada a amenizar apesar dos 31,7ºC de máxima no exterior).

Marquise sul hoje voltou aos 32,5ºC. Efeito de estufa, claro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jul 2022 às 23:54)

26,5°C. Tudo aberto. A noite está razoável pelo que deve refrescar alguma coisa durante a noite. O problema é quando quer o dia quer a noite são quentes. A ver o que isto dá.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2022 às 06:19)

Agradável madrugada, 25,8ºC.

20,8ºC na marquise norte.


----------



## jotackosta (27 Jul 2022 às 17:54)

Quase a mesma temperatura cá dentro 






Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2022 às 21:03)

Nos últimos dias, cheguei aos 34.1ºC no quarto e dormi sempre toda a noite., está provado que sou extraterrestre.  

Hoje, já baixou para os 32ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2022 às 21:14)

24.4ºC, tem estado agradável na última semana.


----------



## joaquimario (28 Jul 2022 às 07:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Seguimento afim de relatar as temperaturas dentro de casa. Muitas vezes estamos na secção mais quente da casa devido ao computador e a consola da estação encontra-se também no quarto, logo é um forno autêntico, mas podem também relatar temperaturas de outros pontos da casa.
> 
> Aqui 28,1ºC





Mário Barros disse:


> Seguimento afim de relatar as temperaturas dentro de casa. Muitas vezes estamos na secção mais quente da casa devido ao computador e a consola da estação encontra-se também no quarto, logo é um forno autêntico, mas podem também relatar temperaturas de outros pontos da casa.
> 
> Aqui 28,1ºC



À noite, em Julho, cerca de 26º. Agora de manhã, 2022-07-28 07:55, cerca de 23º (Porto). No resto da casa é semelhante, excepto na cozinha claro.


----------



## joaquimario (28 Jul 2022 às 08:00)

À noite, em Julho, cerca de 26º. 

Agora de manhã, 2022-07-28 07:55, cerca de 23º (Porto). 

No resto da casa é semelhante, excepto na cozinha claro.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2022 às 15:01)

Mantém-se estável nos 25,8ºC. Normal nestes dias normais de Verão. Não carece de ar condicionado ou ventiladores (que não tenho).


----------



## JTavares (28 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

Tenho um termómetro q regista as min e max da temp e da humidade. Aconselho a adquirir um.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2022 às 21:26)

31ºC no quarto


----------



## Geopower (31 Jul 2022 às 22:32)

27.2°C na sala. Fumo do incêndio de Mafra começa a chegar a Lisboa. Esta noite não se poderá abrir as janelas.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2022 às 22:36)

Ouvi falar em dois ainda estão ativos? Mafra e Venda do Pinheiro, por aqui 29,7°C na sala e 29.5°C no quarto, já foi aos 31°C hoje nas duas divisões... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 03:43)

26,6ºC , tudo fechado durante o dia manteve os 37ºC lá fora.
Agora tudo aberto, 22ºC no exterior, marquise já reagiu, 24,5ºC.


----------



## JTavares (1 Ago 2022 às 13:02)

JTavares disse:


> Tenho um termómetro q regista as min e max da temp e da humidade. Aconselho a adquirir um.


Registo das ultimas 24h:

HR: max 66%, min 59% actual: 60%

Temp: max 30.0º, min 28.8º actual 30.0º

Este termómetro faz reset a cada 24h e é certificado "calibrated"


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2022 às 22:05)

Hoje já foi quase aos 32°C no quarto... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2022 às 22:39)

Por aqui, são estes os registos atuais:
1º andar: *33,1ºC*
Rés do chão: *27,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2022 às 22:51)

Aqui varia entre os 25,2C e os 26C.
Lá fora estão 23C.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2022 às 22:57)

Aqui entre os 26 e 27ºC o problema é a humidade que está acima dos 65%.
Já coloquei o desumidificador no quarto pra poder dormir melhor senão acordo todo entupido 
Sintra a ser Sintra, só nevoeiro na rua.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2022 às 23:59)

32ºC quarto...


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 03:28)

26,9ºC, apesar de no exterior ter descido aos 19ºC. Não há vento, tudo parado. E mesmo que o volume de ar interior fosse todo substituído pelo ar exterior, tudo o que é sólido na habitação, das paredes até à mobília, tem uma inércia térmica muito maior e continuaria a reaquecer o ar. Sem corrente de ar, o arrefecimento é muito lento, pode demorar dias.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Ago 2022 às 14:55)

Dois dias a refrescar, estou com 28.8ºC, bem melhor do que os mais de 34ºC que cheguei a ter à uns dias atrás.

Por outro lado, estou tão habituado às altas temperaturas dentro de casa, que esta noite tive frio com 26ºC e tive que me embrulhar nos lençóis.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2022 às 22:14)

Com estes últimos dias mais frescos, principalmente durante a noite, também foi possível baixar um pouco a temperatura dentro de casa. Continua quente, mas sempre está mais suportável.

1º andar:* 29,8ºC*
Rés do chão: *25,9ºC*

Tendo em conta as previsões atuais, o cenário não deverá variar muito nos próximos dias.


----------



## lserpa (14 Ago 2022 às 00:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui entre os 26 e 27ºC o problema é a humidade que está acima dos 65%.
> Já coloquei o desumidificador no quarto pra poder dormir melhor senão acordo todo entupido
> Sintra a ser Sintra, só nevoeiro na rua.



Podemos sempre competir. Aqui em casa um dia com 65% de humidade, é um dia seco! 

71% e a subir aos poucos, o ar condicionado tirou grande parte da humidade do ar. 

Na rua está com 89%







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 01:54)

O ideal tem-se mantido aqui em casa. Que belos dias de Verão normal têm sido!

25,5ºC com 57%

Marquise à noite desce aos 21ºC.
Basta uma fresta na janela para ter uma atmosfera óptima para dormir e/ou trabalhar.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2022 às 01:09)

lserpa disse:


> Podemos sempre competir. Aqui em casa um dia com 65% de humidade, é um dia seco!
> 
> 71% e a subir aos poucos, o ar condicionado tirou grande parte da humidade do ar.
> 
> ...


Mais um momento para pensar que não entendo quem diz "Ai, viver num clima tropical (com 30 ºC e 90% de humidade o ano todo) seria tão agradável!"...


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 03:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Mais um momento para pensar que não entendo quem diz "Ai, viver num clima tropical (com 30 ºC e 90% de humidade o ano todo) seria tão agradável!"...



Já experimentei (Florida), é asfixiante, impossível conceber viver num local assim todo o ano. 

Está-se tão bem com estes 25,3ºC e 58% em casa neste momento. Marquise a 21,6º.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2022 às 02:47)

Antes de voltar às temperaturas acima de 30ºC dentro de casa, deixo as temperaturas que estes últimos dias mais agradáveis permitiram ter. Neste momento são estes os registos:
1º andar: *26,1ºC*
Rés do chão: *23,3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2022 às 10:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Mais um momento para pensar que não entendo quem diz "Ai, viver num clima tropical (com 30 ºC e 90% de humidade o ano todo) seria tão agradável!"...


Seria obrigado a instalar ar condicionado em casa com uma situação assim. A única vantagem disso é as estufas de frutos tropicais podiam poupar na produção de calor e humidade pois era só "abrir as portas" 
Quanto as temperaturas dentro de casa engraçado como uma cave reage tão lentamente as descidas e subidas de temperatura. Tou curioso pra ver como é comportamento no inverno.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 19:53)

28.3ºC......


----------



## Geopower (19 Set 2022 às 21:42)

Voltamos aos valores de julho: 27, 5°C na sala. Janelas abertas. Vento nulo.
 Temperatura estagnada.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 22:18)

26,2ºC com 64%.

Está-se bem


----------



## remember (19 Set 2022 às 23:47)

Lol qual deles escolher, quarto ou sala lol









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 16:04)

28,4ºC e 67%


----------



## JTavares (21 Set 2022 às 17:46)

29.8ºC 64%


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 04:17)

26,1ºC e 60%
Ideal, até vem nos manuais de boa saúde.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Set 2022 às 08:08)

Anteontem subiu até aos 25,8°C (imenso para esta altura do ano, principalmente se juntarmos a isso a humidade). Aliás, adormeci com o ventilador ligado. Hoje está nums mais simpáticos 24,9°C.


----------

